# trump Alters Map With Sharpie



## Dana7360 (Sep 4, 2019)

This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US. 

How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?

This is serious. People need the right information about hurricanes. Not lies just to say the president isn't wrong.

Trump alters hurricane map with a sharpie so he doesn't have to admit he was wrong (VIDEO)


----------



## Camp (Sep 4, 2019)

Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.

18 U.S. Code § 2074











 This guy is such a fucker. Who could be so stupid to follow this idiot who lies about everything constantly?

 I heard that even among farmers when he was voted in 60% supported him and now that he’s ruining their lives and ruining their livelihoods 67% wants to vote for him.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2019)

Libtarded heads are exploding!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Orange Man Bad?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


What a douche


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Orange Man Bad?


Sure is


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...


Why doesn’t Trump show anyone from the weather service saying that Alabama was in danger?

Instead he presents a doctored map


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Sep 4, 2019)

The Orange Virus sure is doing his damnedest to make sure he doesn't get a 2nd term.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


SAD is illegals pouring over the border. Sad is not being able to kick the kids out of here. Sad is not being able to punish the fake asylum requestors or the parents who desert their kids to get over the border. The sharpie is nothing-get over it


----------



## bendog (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump displays map with Dorian's original path extended toward Alabama

We just sort of added Ala in.  LOL


----------



## captkaos (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...



Farmers think about what the weather will be like next summer and fall not what it will be tomorrow. They think long term results, not quick fix political promises that won't help! And more are getting smarter it appears.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


SAD is not being able to stay on topic and diverting a thread


----------



## Grumblenuts (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Sad is not being able to kick the kids out of here.


If ya don't eat yur meat, how can ya av any pudding?!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 4, 2019)

bendog said:


> Trump displays map with Dorian's original path extended toward Alabama
> 
> We just sort of added Ala in.  LOL



He's got a map..too bad he hasn't got a clue!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 4, 2019)

Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

You know, either way Trump goes on this, he's screwed.  If he admits that he fabricated the map and drew the cone of uncertainty to include Alabama, then he's a liar trying to cover up his stupid mistake.

If that was an actual map from an actual briefing, then my question is, why are the briefings for the president out of date from what the NWS has?  NWS has known that it wasn't going to hit the Gulf ever since it stalled over Bermuda last weekend.

Nope, Trump is a buffoon, and now everyone knows it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 4, 2019)

He's got a map..too bad he hasn't got a clue!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


Probably because the president can do it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...




You still mad about that Israel intelligence?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.
> ...



Yes he can, he can do whatever he wants and you will still worship him...he knows this. 

When he said he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and you sheep would still vote for him, he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

You know, only 2 things are possible on this..................

Either (a), he's got a crappy staff that supplies him with outdated information, which is why he makes these stupid mistakes, or (b) he's lying yet again and trying to cover his tracks by displaying an altered map.

I wonder what our allies are thinking about this?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Libtarded heads are exploding!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




So now you're against a figure of speech?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)

Jesus H Tapdancing Christ....Could you haters get any more petty and small?

That was a rhetorical question, not a challenge.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



Don't you have some muffins burning in oven or other important things to do???  This is just obsessive blaming.. 

There WERE DOZENS of trajectory maps that CHANGED day to day.. And YES there WERE ACTUAL REAL MODEL tracks pointing the storm across Florida, entering the Gulf and possibly entering Alabama thru the panhandle... 

If you look at the ORIGIN of that track -- it was DAYS BEFORE it even hit the Bahamas.. But -- it's probably real... That was the 1st guess at a tracking cone.. 

It's just stone stupid to press this as an issue.. EVEN WORSE to ASSUME it's a forgery... But that's the sewer level and obsession you TDS sufferers have descended into..


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Libtarded heads are exploding!



No, it's a word used to accurately describe nose picking imbeciles like you.

Oh, and...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



are you drunk again?  where did i come out against a figure of speech?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Trump alters hurricane map with a sharpie so he doesn't have to admit he was wrong (VIDEO)


Standard stuff for someone in the throes of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.

Making it worse is that so many are so willing to enable him.
.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Libtarded heads are exploding!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump alters hurricane map with a sharpie so he doesn't have to admit he was wrong (VIDEO)
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, only 2 things are possible on this..................
> 
> Either (a), he's got a crappy staff that supplies him with outdated information, which is why he makes these stupid mistakes, or (b) he's lying yet again and trying to cover his tracks by displaying an altered map.
> 
> *I wonder what our allies are thinking about this?*


They probably have better things to do than set their hair on fire over a stupid got-damned weather map.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That is very nice...when did I say I was against them?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, only 2 things are possible on this..................
> ...




No kidding


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.


Showed once more how inept and untrustworthy he was


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Why don’t you care that our President misrepresents the facts?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.
> ...




He loves to troll and so do us..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Huh?


FDR misrepresented facts when he started jap concentration camps


Or Obama's shovel ready jobs..


Jesus name a president or congressman that didn't..


Like when Harry Reid lied about Romney's tax returns


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 277472



So, you don't care that Trump is making us the laughingstock of the world?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Explain...
Then I will show where you are lying


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Now you want a history lesson?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

You know, in a certain way, Trump kinda reminds me of Fonzie...................

He could never admit when he was wrong either. 

But, that is where the similarities stop.


----------



## NotYourBody (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Orange Man Bad?


Orange Man STUPID.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...


Yeah, that wasn’t right to give secret and top-secret material to Russian spies in the US Oval Office.

 You wouldn’t understand.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Says the guy on here that post he likes girls..



Conservatives like Women


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Go for it Gomer

You made the statement....defend it


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Who needs food stamps?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 I like history lessons, I just don’t like that weird one the Republicans try to give insisting that Lincoln was a confederate. So fucking weird.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




How many posts do I have on here, 55,000?



Search for the truth


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You talk a lot Gomer

Just can’t back it up can you?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Orange Man Bad?


No, orange man retarded.


----------



## okfine (Sep 4, 2019)

Guess it's a good thing that more than 38% of the US see right through the moron.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


*It's not a big deal.
But it is fun watching President Trump launch the dumb liberal fanatics into orbit every day.
Reality Check: if Obammy did it he would be a libnutt hero*


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.


That's the stupidest thing that's been said in this thread so far.


----------



## okfine (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


They're here. Usually the first standing in line to blow him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump is creating his own alternative facts


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2019)

I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out. 
TDS is real.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


 So you’re saying you believe his lies?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out.
> TDS is real.



The black line that included Alabama wasn't part of the original cone of uncertainty put out by the weather service.  It was added to an existing chart with a Sharpie so Trump could cover his ass.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out.
> TDS is real.


Post it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...



If Obama had done it, he would have been crucified by the Republicans and denounced by the Democrats for putting out faulty information that could have an impact on the people living there.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


No, I get laughing at that idiot for showing that map. But people are taking the original story to far. 
I figure he just wasnt updated. He should have just admitted it. But he acts like a 12 year old girl half the time so I dont expect different


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


You go through 100 pages of search results and find old trajectory maps.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out.
> TDS is real.



What is real is him showing a map that had an extra cone drawn on in a Sharpie...that is what is real.  

your undying devotion to him cannot change that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...



he is correct, but it had been changed prior to Trump making his claim it was heading to Alabama

National Hurricane Center on Twitter


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


As I have already stated, I get the outrage over the map.
Asswipe.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



If it was something like him using an old map and being updated from old information, I'd still have a problem with him using it as current information.  Why?  Because it's a FREAKING HURRICANE!!!!  And, if old information is being used, it may make people feel like they can stay where they are at, because the hurricane won't hit them.  What if the people in Charleston and Myrtle Beach saw that map and took it as gospel?  They would be sitting in their houses, wondering why the storm surge is hitting them when Trump said it would be Alabama.

Sorry, but putting out old information in situations like this is just asking for people to ignore it and get caught in the storm and die.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...





Camp said:


> Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.





deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...





rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...





Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The Orange Virus sure is doing his damnedest to make sure he doesn't get a 2nd term.





rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...





Golfing Gator said:


> The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Shovel ready jobs like what you are alluding to is what would have happened if people had taken Trump's "map" seriously.   People currently getting hit would be wondering why the storm surge was around the Outer Banks when Trump said it would cross over Florida and hit Alabama. 

Sorry, but putting out faulty information like that can get people killed, especially if they think they can stay home and be safe.  Trump trying to cover his ass like this shows he's not interested in actually doing the job of president, he just likes the title and fancy office and all the pomp and circumstance that goes with it.  He's not interested in doing the actual job.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Demorats


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Mikey nailed it good with this one!


----------



## okfine (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


Here is the proof... testing out the Sharpie:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...




as I said...The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.

and you prove me correct!

Thanks little buddy!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




So you saying people don't go outside?


.

No wonder liberals think we have AGW.


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Making fun of you imbeciles is not covering for him. Stop lying.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...







iumpeach and all!


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Well do you have this thing called PROOF of your accusation? No. Big surprise there. The best part of this is watching leftists like you spin and lie and use every excuse because you have no evidence. Trump does anything and you and yours get triggered and soil yourselves. He knows that too.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Well, no Trumpsters care.

Or you do care, but you're afraid to show it.

Or you're just completely and willfully blind to it.

Who knows at this point.  There's no way to know.
.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 4, 2019)

That map is at least a week and a half old. Why is this all of a sudden pissing off liberals? Did MSDNC tell you to feel that way?


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I care so much about this OP I went to the trouble to make a meme to make fun of you fools.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It may be because he's like they are, and they finally have a President with whom they can relate.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I know.  You don't care.  I get it.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out.
> TDS is real.


Yea....and I saw thousands of Muslims dancing on rooftops in NJ


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> Making fun of you imbeciles is not covering for him. Stop lying.



When I read these post from people like you I am always torn between if I should feel pity for you or be embarrassed for you.  The President of the US held up a hand altered map because he is incapable of admitting when he made a mistake and you have no other reaction other than to cover for him and change the subject.

I just do not understand this level of worship for another human being that you people have for Trump, he is just a dude like you and me, he is not worthy of worship....yet here we are with you doing so.

What is it about Trump that makes you worship him?  Why can you not admit that he is indeed not a god and is capable of making a mistake?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> That map is at least a week and a half old. Why is this all of a sudden pissing off liberals? Did MSDNC tell you to feel that way?



What the fuck are you talking about?  He held it up today in the Oval Office.   A week and a half ago there was no hurricane Dorian. 

Are you drunk or are you really this stupid?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Making fun of you imbeciles is not covering for him. Stop lying.
> ...


The combination of arrogance and ignorance can be difficult to overlook.

There's just something about those two traits when they mix. 
.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Well do you have this thing called PROOF of your accusation? No. Big surprise there. The best part of this is watching leftists like you spin and lie and use every excuse because you have no evidence. Trump does anything and you and yours get triggered and soil yourselves. He knows that too.



Every post like this is proof of my accusation.  you people are incapable of admitting he is not god that walks on water while turning it to wine.   The man shows a map that was altered with a black magic marker and you cannot even admit it was a stupid thing to do.   

I truly believe that if he stood on 5th Ave and shot some random stranger that you and all your fellow Trump worshipers would cover for him.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Making fun of you imbeciles is not covering for him. Stop lying.
> ...




Because you don't know history?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



And then the Trump worshiper above says the map is more than a week and a half old?  where the fuck do they come up with these things?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Tell me what is in your history that drives you to worship another human being.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


He's a pathological liar and lies just for the sake of lying. He's one sick fuck._ <smh>_


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Well do you have this thing called PROOF of your accusation? No. Big surprise there. The best part of this is watching leftists like you spin and lie and use every excuse because you have no evidence. Trump does anything and you and yours get triggered and soil yourselves. He knows that too.
> ...



Who worships him?

They are defending America from the enemy with in.


You got retards in SanFrancisco declaring the 2nd amendment is terrorism.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Trumps latest weather map


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I'm not kidding when I talk about the separate, closed circuit alternate universe.

They don't only get their "facts" and "information" there, they learn their _*thought processes*_ there.

Seriously.
.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...




He trolls the left and you hate it with a passion 


.


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You're still lying....


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Making fun of you imbeciles is not covering for him. Stop lying.
> ...


Yet, the turd keeps making false statements.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Well do you have this thing called PROOF of your accusation? No. Big surprise there. The best part of this is watching leftists like you spin and lie and use every excuse because you have no evidence. Trump does anything and you and yours get triggered and soil yourselves. He knows that too.
> ...



Hey jackass, I asked for your PROOF, not your TDS deluded ramblings and excuses and deflections. Where is your proof that Trump altered the map moron? Asking for proof is not covering for anybody you stupid lying leftist. Now show your proof or STFU you jackass.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Who worships him?



you do.





> They are defending America from the enemy with in.
> 
> 
> You got retards in SanFrancisco declaring the 2nd amendment is terrorism.



What does that have to do with Trump showing a map altered with a sharpie because he cannot admit when he made a mistake?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Did I say that Trump did it?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



There is nothing in my post that is incorrect.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Who worships him?
> ...




So I guess you never read..these books as a kid?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



So you have nothing but your lies and ASSumptions and deflections. As usual.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Of course, it's not a lie, it's an exaggeration. And if he wasn't exaggerating, he was giving alternative facts. And if it wasn't an alternative fact, he was simply joking. But if he wasn't joking, he wasn't really meant to be taken literally anyway. And if you took him literally, then you just didn't understand him. But if you did understand him, then he was just trolling Liberals. And if he wasn't trolling Liberals, but what about Obama?? But trump never lies. Nooo, not ever.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 4, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> He's got a map..too bad he hasn't got a clue!
> 
> A phone and a pen will heal the planet and the rising of the tides.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 4, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> That map is at least a week and a half old. Why is this all of a sudden pissing off liberals? Did MSDNC tell you to feel that way?



Because he used it TODAY as a way to show people why he said Alabama was going to get hit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




How did he give alternative facts when the left claims they can predict the weather 50 years from now and they cant even do it next Thursday?


----------



## whitehall (Sep 4, 2019)

Come on lefties, if all it takes is a sharpie pen to get you all hysterical these day I shudder to think what y'all are capable of next inauguration day.  He was showing the potential path of the hurricane.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You're incapable of recognizing an alternative fact when you see one?

Ok, show where the National Hurricane Center ever once said Alabama could be hit by Dorian....


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Come on lefties, if all it takes is a sharpie pen to get you all hysterical these day I shudder to think what y'all are capable of next inauguration day.  He was showing the potential path of the hurricane.


LOL 

When did he become a weatherman?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You can go all through history,  you moron, quit being a narcissist..




Weatherman Michael Fish on missing the Great Storm of 1987: 'when I saw what happened I thought, 'oh s***'



*Weatherman Michael Fish on missing the Great Storm of 1987: 'when I saw what happened I thought, 'oh s***'*
share 
_



_


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > That map is at least a week and a half old. Why is this all of a sudden pissing off liberals? Did MSDNC tell you to feel that way?
> ...


Well, since you tards claim to know what the weather was like 23,456 years ago, why can't Trump know what it will do next week? Surely he's as accurate as any of the loon weathermen we have seen so far.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > That map is at least a week and a half old. Why is this all of a sudden pissing off liberals? Did MSDNC tell you to feel that way?
> ...


Another liar digging a deeper hole

Only opens himself up to more ridicule


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Actually he was WAY off

Ask the people of Alabama


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Thanks for proving the NHC made no such claim and trump was just being an idiot when he said Alabama could be on the path .... leading up to today where he actually tried to use a bogus weather map to explain his bullshit.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


You are delusional so I believe it


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s fun to watch all of the dip shit Trumpees twist themselves into knots trying to clean up after the orange buffoon. LOL!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


We don't worship him, but we thank the Almighty he won. If we had Madame President, America would be on the fast track to shit hole status.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yet not even one single one of you can admit that him showing an altered map was at a minimum funny as hell.  None of you can ever say a negative thing about him, it is truly as if you think that he turns the water to wine as he is walking on it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump:  See? I was right
The hurricane was headed for Alabama........see that black line?


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



What did he “lie” about?  He said that was one of the original projections.  I saw many different model projections, even a Euro one that had it going below Florida and into the Gulf.

You people need to seek help, your TDS is controlling your lives.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


The President gave a live update on Hurricane Doria status. 
What good were projections from days ago?


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


How was it “altered”?


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Probably to point out how little the scientists can predict where a hurricane will actually go.

A few days ago it was all doom and gloom and it was going to be a Cat 4 or 5 slamming into Florida.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

*Breaking News:*

The National Weather Service just reported that they have been directed by President Trump to announce that due to budget cuts by the Democrats, all future hurricane maps will be done with Sharpie Pens


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Read the OP.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Didn’t see the President draw anything on the chart, as claimed by the OP.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Who else would be that stupid?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Someone did, and your god showed it to the world like it was supposed to be there.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


A rightard ^^^, driving his har on an expressway with his eyes closed.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You, obviously.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Maybe you Dims should appoint a special council and get to he bottom of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Trump: Hey watch this
I’ll show you how to get evidence the hurricane was headed towards Alabama

SOMEBODY GET ME MY SHARPIE!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



There is nothing to get to the bottom of, your god is incapable of admitting he made a mistake so he put up a fake map.  You are incapable of admitting your god can make a mistake so you cover for  him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Let’s see

Who else signs all documents and writes notes using a Sharpie pen?


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

captkaos said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...


So your plan is to moan and not offer a better candidate? Or can't you find a perfect candidate?


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Did not you just do that with your complaint?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Its ok little buddy, nobody expects you to say a negative word about your god in the White House


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> How was it “altered”?


Dems claim it was altered when it really wasn't.  Another example of fake news by the Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > How was it “altered”?
> ...


Can you show other Official Weather Service maps done in Sharpie?
Who else writes EVERYTHING in Sharpie other than Trump?


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


How's this-Trump sucks-now you put your money where your mouth is and put your much better candidate out there so we see who YOU support!


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Looks like the same sharpie he uses to sign his name.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 4, 2019)

Camp said:


> Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.


Altering a map  is punishable by a big fine 90 days in jail or both


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.
> ...


Why dont you go arrest him, punk?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Trump does ALL his writing with a Sharpie


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> Why dont you go arrest him, punk?


Better yet, they should try impeaching him for it.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


LOL  you and I know he could rape a lady in front of TV and you'd still support him  Trump supporters are sick


----------



## edward37 (Sep 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you go arrest him, punk?
> ...


Just add it to the other 10 reasons


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You say that with such meaning, it must have caused you such pain to write that even when you did not believe it. 

I do not yet know how I will support, the field is not yet set.  So far only one candidate is known.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well I admit, that proves me wrong. I thought he only used crayons.


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

edward37 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


When you gonna do it, loon?


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


If the lady was you, then ok.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Hopefully soon


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

edward37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You wont do shit you lying bastard!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

What are you leftist faggots going to do about it, bitches?!


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> What are you leftist faggots going to do about it, bitches?!


LOL

Laugh at *T*rump *D*efender *S*yndrome sufferers.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > What are you leftist faggots going to do about it, bitches?!
> ...


Be kind.  They are recovering from Obama Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> What are you leftist faggots going to do about it, bitches?!


Lie more.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Would you please shut your ass and give your mouth a chance??


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump alters hurricane map with a sharpie so he doesn't have to admit he was wrong (VIDEO)
> ...



I am NOT NPD... I am Narcissistically Challenged..   And anyone attempted to make the case that this is a forgery or that the projections at the time of the chart were NOT adding high probabilities on a path into the Gulf, has a much sadder diagnosis than I do... 

With all of the stuff to WORRY about --- you just have to be deranged to be led by the nose by media morons to outrage over something like this....


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



He thought it looked like the shape of a penis and it didn't look huge enough, so he added on to it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2019)

THis was the track issued by damn near EVERY source as of LAST Wednesday.. Thru Florida and into the Gulf to threaten Alabama as a well..






Its NOT a lie or forgery..* I have no FUCKING idea when Trump tweeted that out but he's not expected to CARE much about a hurricane 5 days out.*

Sick puppies at CNN and MSNBC are making you stupid.. Need to feed clean and think for yourselves....


----------



## Oddball (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't believe that this idiotic, pearl clutching thread, that is entirely irrelevant to anything of real substance and value, is still going.

Don't any of you people have lives?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> THis was the track issued by damn near EVERY source as of LAST Wednesday.. Thru Florida and into the Gulf to threaten Alabama as a well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what possoble reason is there for him to hold up a marked up weather map like he did today?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > THis was the track issued by damn near EVERY source as of LAST Wednesday.. Thru Florida and into the Gulf to threaten Alabama as a well..
> ...



When was his TWEET genius??? I don't even care to look it up.. It's something only DERANGED people would care about..  

THAT is a REAL projection he held up..  The sharpie marks just show where Alabama gets involved maybe 3 or 4 BEYOND the cone... THat's what real leadership does.. Make reasonable LOGICAL INFERENCES (look it up dingbat) given the facts and data.. 

WHEN WAS THIS FUCKING TWEET?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> ...


The unaltered Map from NOAA:


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> How was it “altered”?


The PERPETUAL CON$ervoFascist DUMB ACT again!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


His tweet came when the National Hurricane Center projected the part going as far as central Florida. Why the fuck would a president seek to scare the shit out of Americans who were never at risk?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I call BULLSHIT, you deranged liar!

Of course YOU looked it up and saw it exposes your lie, the map you posted was Wednesday and Pathological liar Tramp made his tweet the following Sunday Sept first.






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

In addition to Florida - South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and *Alabama*, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated. Looking like one of the largest hurricanes ever. *Already category 5*. BE CAREFUL! GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

9:51 AM - *Sep 1, 2019*


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here's a photo trump released to prove he was also telling the truth when he claimed to be taller than Obama....


----------



## Agit8r (Sep 4, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...



It looks like he tried to draw a dick, but didn't have much to go on.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

And here's trump proving to Marco Rubio his hands really are big...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> THis was the track issued by damn near EVERY source as of LAST Wednesday.. Thru Florida and into the Gulf to threaten Alabama as a well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT, you, of all the pretend know-it-alls, know exactly when Tramp tweeted it. And if you notice Tramp says it is already a Cat 5 so you know the tweet was well after that map.






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

In addition to Florida - South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and *Alabama*, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated. Looking like one of the largest hurricanes ever. *Already category 5*. BE CAREFUL! GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

*9:51 AM - Sep 1, 2019*


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Update on my post _[thanks to edthecynic's posting the actual date and time when trump tweeted Alabama was at risk of getting hit by Dorian]_

... I was wrong when I said the National Hurricane Center projected Dorian reaching central Florida when trump posted his tweet.

*Here was the National Hurricane Center's projection when trump made that idiotic tweet...*






... would ya look at that... trump was right! Alabama was directly in Dorian's path.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...


Who doctored the map?  It looks manufactured to embarass the president.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Exactly, and remember the pathological lying scum, Tramp, kept telling us how he was continually being updated on the hurricane even while he was on the golf course!

*Trump had a staffer follow him around in a golf cart to give him updates on Hurricane Dorian at his Virginia golf course*
Grace Panetta




Donald Trump plays a round of golf on the Trump Turnberry resort in South Ayrshire, where he and first lady Melania Trump are spending the weekend.
Jane Barlow/PA Images via Getty Images


----------



## MAGAman (Sep 5, 2019)

Camp said:


> Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.


Obsess much?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


But wait, it's getting even funnier as trump triples down on stupid by tweeting this...




... seems the Idiot-in-Chief _thinks_ posting models from *four days before* he tweeted about Alabsma being in Dorian's path somehow makes him right when the actual storm's path didn't even have it hitting Florida when he made his initial moronic tweet.

It's truly mind-boggling how deep these rightards are willing to swallow for this guy. _<smh>_


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...




What the hell is the problem here?  He pointed out the original thought was that the Hurricane was going to hit Florida, which it was. In case you havent noticed, the state right above Florida, is called what now?? any idea? its called Georgia. Good chance that had it slammed into Florida, it might have effected Georgia,   but no, obviously the storm moved north and missed Florida for the most part.... fantastic. So why are people's heads exploding?  
What is peoples problem here?  I see the pettiness but its coming from Democrats. Probably upset they missed their chance to slam Trump after the hurricane hit hard..... so now they are looking for anything else as a consolation prize.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


_*"He pointed out the original thought was that the Hurricane was going to hit Florida"*_

Because he pointed out it could hit Alabama when it wasn't even expected to hit Florida. 

Rather ironic, isn't it? While he cries "fake news" almost daily -- yet he's the one putting out actual fake news.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...




Much ado about nothing. Giant hurricane off your coast? it pays to error on the side of caution. A hurricane moving slow can change its path unpredictably.... now had Trump said Georgia has nothing to worry about, and had it changed course, all you guys would be the first ones to slam him for being incompetent. Trump is obviously repeating information given to him,  so again, erring on the side of caution is not really a big deal.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Alright, my mistake... i was thinking Georgia for some reason here...but still, this seems like a pretty minor thing here.  The whole region should have had it in their mind to prepare to some extent.  What is wrong with Trump telling people to be cautious?  I just dont get this outrage... I'm sorry. its just because its Trump.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Well it's clearly a big deal to trump who put out a video of himself holding up doctored weather map .... and then when the media bitchslapped him over it, he then tweeted about spaghetti models which had nothing to do with his original tweet.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




It's illegal to give false weather information that contradicts what the national weather service says.  That's why.  If he was getting CONSTANT updates, then why the hell was he showing off a map and talking about a possible projection that was like 4 days old?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


It would have been minor and blown over had trump just let it go. But being the yuge narcissist he is who has to be the center of the media, he doubled down with a doctored weather map and then tripled down with another mindless tweet.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

Such a fuckin joke. Fuckwad Trump couldn’t just let it go and accept that HE made a mistake. Move on. Nope he’s gotta triple down and turn it into some bs controversy. This fuck blows my mind as do the rubes who prop him up.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ok, maybe Orange man bad on this one after all. Nobody is perfect, least of all Trump.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



When he put out the tweet, the storm was nowhere close to the US.  

Let me ask you this simple question, please!

If the storm had already passed north of Florida and well on its way towards the Carolinas, why did Jacksonville still have an active hurricane warming through 1 am EDT?  Did they think it was going to do a massive turn and head back to Florida?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...



I agree.  That describes the OP perfectly!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



His "har"?

Har-dee-har-har?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

Agit8r said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...



If you had been there, he could have used you as a model!


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I don't care if the OP lies. It has no effect on my life. A pathological liar of a president, on the other hand...


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Ah, thanks for checking up on my spelling. If you want the job as my secretary,  fill out an application.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No thanks!  I don't give blowjobs to anyone not paying a 6-figure salary.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He has no impact on your life either?  In fact, he trolls you to get your blood pressure up.  Perhaps you will do us all a favor and stroke out.  Nah!  I don't mean that.  Without you, we would not be able to laugh at your hysteria.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I would never use my mouth for that. But with your mouth for sale, you might wanna put out an ad. Maybe you'll find a buyer.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Of course he impacts my life. For example, he's spending my money to rebuild a wall for which  he promised Mexico would pay.


----------



## xband (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



Trump does not like Alabama for reasons unknown. Maybe he heard the old Georgia joke about Alabama, what is the best thing about Alabama? I-20 to get the fuck out.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


WTF! Liberals are complete idiots. “Ohhhhh that Trump...he’s the Devil.”


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 5, 2019)

In all fairness to Trump, he doesn't know exactly where Alabama is.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> In all fairness to Trump, he doesn't know exactly where Alabama is.


Of course he does. He knows Alabama is in his Electoral College totals column.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He won the 2016 election because he tells the truth.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You couldn’t as it is still firmly attached to Obama’s asshole.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



But you do have a price huh?  

Hey, you set yourself up for that one.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


LOLOL

Saying Alabama was at risk from Dorian was *fake news.*






Now the forum sees with all the crying you do about fake news, turns out you really don't care about it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Slobbers a trump fluffer.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trump took out a marker and wrote on a map. Big fucking whoop.


----------



## xband (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You slobber when a baby and slobber when old. Second childhood?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 5, 2019)

So funny.

"TRUMP COLLUDED WITH RUSSIA AND STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!"--total fail

"TRUMP GOT THE WEATHER FORECAST WRONG AND ALTERED A WEATHER MAP AND THAT'S AGAINST THE LAW!!!"--yawn

The hair on fire routine is very dramatic and girly among the men here, I must say. But that's modern Leftism. The Victorian Age with the smelling salts and fainting got nothing on all this simpering and crying


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


No worries. Now everyone here sees you love fake news as long as it's trump delivering the shot to your uvula.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> So funny.
> 
> "TRUMP COLLUDED WITH RUSSIA AND STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!"--total fail
> 
> ...


LOL

I like how you put that out there as though the right was any different with Obama when he was president.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> So funny.
> 
> "TRUMP COLLUDED WITH RUSSIA AND STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!"--total fail
> 
> ...


Liberals remind me of a teenage girl. “Mom! I got a zit on my face! How can I go to prom with a zit on my face!”


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > So funny.
> ...



We had a House committee talking about nothing but impeachment during their entire term? Huh


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Trump drew on a map with a marker. Wonder if this will make the Articles of Impeachment.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> So funny.
> 
> "TRUMP COLLUDED WITH RUSSIA AND STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!"--total fail
> 
> ...


I hear Trump gets two scoops of ice cream and guest only get one. Impeach him!


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You had Republicans in Congress investigating Benghazi over and over and over again for nearly his entire second term. You had Birthers crying he wasn't eligible to be president because he was born in Kenya.... you had much of the right shrieking about the debt for both his terms, only to decide the debt no longer matters now that a Republican is in the White House. Y'all are bald because your hair burned off.

Try taking the log out of your eye....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



People died in Benghazi. I know you folks don't care about that. But some of us do.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


And that warranted 8 separate investigations; each one failing to find any wrong-doing on the part of the Obama administration? And way more people died in consulates and embassies while Bush was president. Funny how you righties didn't care about lives lost then, huh?

Again... try taking the log out of your eye.....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Sure, people died. Meanwhile, you all fussed over RUSSIA for YEARS and found out in the end that Mueller has dementia.

And now you're losing your minds over a sharpie and a weather map. Let that sink in. A sharpie and a weather map.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


*"Sure, people died."*

60 people died, including diplomats. You righties never once expressed an ounce of empathy like you feigned over Benghazi. And never once did the left investigate Bush as though he were responsible. You freaks are in no position to point fingers, though you do anyway; because you really are too dumb to notice the log in your eye.

As far as the weather map trump pulled out, the map is not the issue. The issue is we have a president who fucks up, but can't bring himself to admit it. This time, it was only him warning Alabama could be hit by one of the worst hurricanes in history at a time when it was actually projected to go up the Atlantic ocean towards the Carolina's and have no impact on Alabama-- but it exposes a serious character flaw which could be very serious and very dangerous depending on the circumstances if it involves more than a weather map.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> With all of the stuff to WORRY about --- you just have to be deranged to be led by the nose by media morons to outrage over something like this....


Well, it's just like when people point out the latest insane example of political correctness.

By itself, in a vacuum, all alone, it's just a dumb little story.  No big deal.

But when put on top of the pile of the zillions of other examples, it points to a clear, and troubling larger issue that can't be ignored.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...


The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah let's not mention that the forecast was dead wrong anyway.

They had people convinced FL was going to be hit dead center.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> With all of the stuff to WORRY about --- you just have to be deranged to be led by the nose by media morons to outrage over something like this....



I would disagree.  The ability to admit one's mistakes and learn from them is vital to a leader being able to make good decisions. Trump cannot do this, and it should not be ignored.

Then the problem is made worse by his worshipers like you, who also cannot admit that he is capable of making a mistake and feel almost required to cover for his every action.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...
> 
> 
> The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


Cover for what? This thread seems to be one giant waste of bandwidth...

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...
> ...



Cover for the fact that Trump cannot ever admit even the smallest of mistakes and that he is dishonest enough to use an altered map to try and prove he was right.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Winner delusional post of the day!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



With each successive post you prove me correct. 

I appreciate it!


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


To a person, the most deranged of the loon herd posts remarks like this daily. Self-fulfilling acknowledgment, a sure sign of insanity.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Glad to see this is our biggest problem! If only other presidents were like this.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Sep 5, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.
> ...


While you're obsessed.. consider this from your sig:


> *Remember: Anything good for America is bad for Democrats.
> Now you know why Democrats do things that everyone knows is bad for America.*


"Democrats" is plural. Now you know why Republicans *ARE* bad for America. Or are severely syntactically challenged at the very least. Always, apparently unwittingly, exposing their profound dumbness in general. Nothing personal mind you


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



With each successive post you prove me correct.

I appreciate it!


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I like Jim Webb-who do you like or are you afraid to commit? Tell me who you think sucks on the DEMOCRAT side-or are you afraid of upsetting a girlfriend or tough guy at work? I make fun of libs partly because they are stupid and partly because they cost us money. what is your prime mover? love for illegals? abortions after birth? reparations? open borders? Where do you stand golfin gater?


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 277472
> ...


Turd smokers like you are doing that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> I like Jim Webb-who do you like or are you afraid to commit? Tell me who you think sucks on the DEMOCRAT side-or are you afraid of upsetting a girlfriend or tough guy at work? I make fun of libs partly because they are stupid and partly because they cost us money. what is your prime mover? love for illegals? abortions after birth? reparations? open borders? Where do you stand golfin gater?



Everyone sucks on the Dem side, which is why I would not vote for any of them.  Gabbard is the only one worth even reading about thanks to her anti-war stance and her service to this country.

I make fun of both sides because they are the same.  The wingers on the left are no different than the wingers on the right.   If you are part of the duopoly then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Toro (Sep 5, 2019)

It makes Trump look like an idiot and the WH incompetent, but they do that every day. 

The original forecasts a few days prior had Dorian possibly going into the Gulf and hitting the Gulf Coast.  The WH should have known that the forecast had changed. But based on the original forecast, Trump’s concerns weren’t unwarranted. 

He can’t admit that he’s wrong though, and his slavish worshippers will defend him no matter what he does.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



With all of the stuff to worry about, President Sharpie insisted on staging an event with a doctored weather map


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> It makes Trump look like an idiot and the WH incompetent, but they do that every day.
> 
> The original forecasts a few days prior had Dorian possibly going into the Gulf and hitting the Gulf Coast.  The WH should have known that the forecast had changed. But based on the original forecast, Trump’s concerns weren’t unwarranted.
> 
> He can’t admit that he’s wrong though, and his slavish worshippers will defend him no matter what he does.


Problem is that the map Trump refers to is from Aug 28, four days before Trump proclaimed Alabama to be in danger. 

Any responsible individual would have quickly corrected themselves and ended any concern the people of Arizona would have

But Trump insisted on being right and doubled down with more lies and a doctored map


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > I like Jim Webb-who do you like or are you afraid to commit? Tell me who you think sucks on the DEMOCRAT side-or are you afraid of upsetting a girlfriend or tough guy at work? I make fun of libs partly because they are stupid and partly because they cost us money. what is your prime mover? love for illegals? abortions after birth? reparations? open borders? Where do you stand golfin gater?
> ...


If you are not part of the solution _then _you are part of the problem


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Yes, you are.  Being part of the duopoly is not being part of the solution because it is the problem.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



By the way, is Jim Webb running for president?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


You make that up?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.]



Oh God, don't you idiots ever run out of stupid shit to make up and dwell on?  Now it's "news" because of a black line on a map?  Is Trump the new head of weather data in the USA?  Do you set your fucking watch by whatever time he says, too?  Meantime, if the state HAD been hit, you'd be all over Trump for not being prepared for it.  STFU and quit your whining.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


What is YOUR solution-or do you just watch?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.]
> ...



once again you prove my prediction...


_The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again._


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Not since 2016-but if Hillary comes back, so can he


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> What is YOUR solution-or do you just watch?



My solution is to inform people about the insanity that is the duopoly and encourage them to vote 3rd party, especially on the local and state level.   I volunteered on the campaigns of local libertarians to help get the word about that there is another option.

Sadly, due to people like you my efforts are mostly in vain, too many people are happy with the status quo.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.]
> ...


President Sharpie inserted himself as a weatherman giving an update on Hurricane status

His information was inaccurate. Rather than correcting himself to avoid unnecessary panic in Alabama, he insisted on being right and presented a doctored map to prove it


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 5, 2019)

There is a god damned Pierrot in the Oval Office.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

13 pages of you bitches crying...sad.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## SSGT Bags (Sep 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...


The map he showed was NOT NOAA, it was ECMWF


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SSGT Bags said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...


It literally says, "NOAA," on the top left corner.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Once again you lived up to my expectations, taking a non-issue as national news yet making nothing of 10,000 blatant Obumma and Hilltard lies.  You'd think Trump actually made the hurricane himself (well, actually, you kinda DO believe that!).


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

SSGT Bags said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...


I'm just trying to figure out, from this OFFICIAL NOAA map, that if Dorian was expected to head straight into central Florida, was it supposed to just STOP?  Dissolve?  How was it NOT going to hit part of Alabama based on what they show?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 5, 2019)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 277491


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


So what loon?


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Listen to these crying morons! 14 pages of nothing but screaming at the sky!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Libtarded heads are exploding!


Yeah, you know science alright.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> His information was inaccurate.


So was NOAA's when two years ago they forecast Harvey to be nothing but a Cat 1 hurricane in the Gulf, or when they told, I think it was Houstons to evacuate in an earlier hurricane (Andrew?) all for nothing, and far more died on the highway stuck in unmoving traffic run out of gas in 100° heat than would have been saved had the hurricane hit.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You guys are a hoot! 

Ok, tell me what's your proof that Trump marked that map with a sharpie? 

How many are tuning in to the president for their weather reports?

Hell, I'm not even sure that CNN, and MSNBC didn't alter the map themselves so they could make some more faux outrage...

So, why should we believe that Trump even did this?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


*Dems are taking their hate and hysteria to a whole new level lol*


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > What is YOUR solution-or do you just watch?
> ...


Oh my....lol....you sound like you're one gust away from standing on a street corner with a bullhorn, and a sandwich board, proclaiming the end is near, repent!....lol

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Things are getting desperate for the Left:

Hillary failed
Obama failed
Strozk failed
Maxine failed
Schiff and Nadler failed
PMSNBC failed
Comey failed
McCain and all the RINOs failed
Pelosi failed
Bob Mueller failed
And now the reelection is nearly only 1-year away and Donald is getting stronger than ever again.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Unnecessarily warning people of Alabama to take precautions from a monster hurricane packing sustained winds of 185mph, when in fact, the projection of the storm was moving away from Alabama; is a "non-issue?"

You're truly fucked in the head, Birther.

The National Weather Service had to tweet a disclaimer following the president's faux pas... 




 .


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> SSGT Bags said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, this was the projected path of Dorian when that moron was warning Alabama...


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...


So it's not from the ECMWF. How could you not understand that??


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > His information was inaccurate.
> ...



NOAA corrects their predictions when they get updated information

Our President refused to correct himself and even staged an event to present a doctored weather map


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Once again I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...you all are so entertaining when you do you mental gymnastics to cover for your god


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SSGT Bags said:
> ...



So then shitstain, that other map WASN'T an official NOAA map as you claimed?  Just as your aerial picture WASN'T an actual map of the full crowd taken DURING the Trump inauguration?  Any more faux photos or claims you'd like to share?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


LOL 

Dumbfuck, how can anyone be as crazy as you??

Of course the image he held up was from the NOAA -- *from 3 days prior to him warning Alabama* a category 5 hurricane with 185mph sustained winds might come their way.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...you all are so entertaining when you do you mental gymnastics to cover for your god


[emoji854] good grief, that's it from you? Just a general attack at those who disagree with you? Weak dude.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Just can't please the Left.  You'd think you tards would be HAPPY that Trump deliberately tried to panic, scare, terrorize and drown an entire state of Deplorables just to satisfy his massively vile, orange Burger King ego!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, how can anyone be as crazy as you??


Must not be too hard!  Just look in the mirror for an answer, Fucking Dumbfuck!


> Of course the image he held up was from the NOAA -- *from 3 days prior to him warning Alabama* a category 5 hurricane with 185mph sustained winds might come their way.


Well you know how government works, always a day late and a dollar short.  Probably took them 3 days to get the info to Trump.  Since Donald obviously isn't a weatherman, he was relying on one of you Tards for his info!  Was it you?  Just who do you work for again?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Show us the video of Trump refusing to correct the info.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Once again I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...you all are so entertaining when you do you mental gymnastics to cover for your god
> ...



Shit dude, people from both sides of this forum disagree with me all the time, this is not about disagreement, this is about the worship of another human being. 

why can you people not just say "yeah, that was pretty stupid" and move on?

would it kill you to admit that Trump is not a god and does dumb things like the rest of the world?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Trump Displays Altered Map Of Hurricane Dorian's Path To Include Alabama

20 seconds in is when he shows his altered map, refusing to admit he was mistaken.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, how can anyone be as crazy as you??
> ...


LOLOL 

Oh? You think there's a chance trump gets his info from me?  

It really wasn't necessary for you to reveal again how nuts you are, Birther.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


What's that got to do with you attacking others like a third grader? It was a weak post, and you know it. Now you come back and try to cover by saying you disagree with everyone, so what? That doesn't stop you from opting to be a jerk instead of writing well thought out arguments...But that might take effort, I understand...the intellectually challenged often take the easy path...

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> What's that got to do with you attacking others like a third grader? It was a weak post, and you know it. Now you come back and try to cover by saying you disagree with everyone, so what? That doesn't stop you from opting to be a jerk instead of writing well thought out arguments...But that might take effort, I understand...the intellectually challenged often take the easy path...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk



Pointing out the reality of the situation is not attacking anyone. There is no other word that fits the relationship people like you have with Trump, it is worship.  You still cannot say even one tiny little negative thing about him, it is like you are afraid of being struck by lightning if you do


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...you all are so entertaining when you do you mental gymnastics to cover for your god



Why don’t they just admit that our President is not truthful and that they are OK with that?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


The memes are hysterical!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Libtarded heads are exploding!


Alabamians need to stay safe.    T's & P's!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.


They already are......sales of black sharpies will go thru the ROOF!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


Lovely....excuse making...covering up....looking the other way....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



A video and numerous tweets where he continued to present misinformation about Alabama when he had been informed otherwise

Presented throughout this thread


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > What's that got to do with you attacking others like a third grader? It was a weak post, and you know it. Now you come back and try to cover by saying you disagree with everyone, so what? That doesn't stop you from opting to be a jerk instead of writing well thought out arguments...But that might take effort, I understand...the intellectually challenged often take the easy path...
> ...


Ha, not even close pal, I didn't vote for Trump....Cruz was my guy...Face it, you don't have any answers for why Trump's policies have in large part succeeded, so you resort to the typical liberal tactic of attack, and ridicule...its not only predictable, but just plain lazy. Now, couple that with being on an anonymous message board, and you display exactly what I describe...Just another under educated malcontent, lashing out anonymously at others because you blame them for the shortcomings in your own situation....sad.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Trumps self image of infallibility is more important than presenting accurate information to Alabama


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Once again I would like to thank all the Trump worshipers for proving my prediction correct...you all are so entertaining when you do you mental gymnastics to cover for your god
> ...


"If you like your doctor,  you can keep your doctor..." 

What's that now?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



Who's the clown holding the map up for him?  If he has any fucking scruples at all, he'll quit his job.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who gives a goddam you fucking idiot? The president made a mark on a fucking map! Jesus ya crazy bastard!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> Ha, not even close pal, I didn't vote for Trump....Cruz was my guy...Face it, you don't have any answers for why Trump's policies have in large part succeeded, so you resort to the typical liberal tactic of attack, and ridicule...its not only predictable, but just plain lazy. Now, couple that with being on an anonymous message board, and you display exactly what I describe...Just another under educated malcontent, lashing out anonymously at others because you blame them for the shortcomings in your own situation....sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk



This is not about Trump's policies, this is about his showing an altered map.  The two have nothing to do with each other, the fact that you tie them together is just further evidence of your worship of the man. 

As for Trump as a president, he is better than the last two, that is about all I can say.  I supported both his SCOTUS picks, I liked his reducing of regulations, I like that he changed the Fed employee regs to make it easier to get rid of dead weight.   I was very happy to see him talk about taking away the student debt of wounded Vets.  

I do not agree with most, if any, of his economic moves.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The loons are trying to tie it into impeachment


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Oh, please, don't even start this.

"Who's going to pay for the wall?"

Plus 10,000 other lies in three years.

I can't think of any other POTUS in the last 100 years who would pull a stunt like this.

But more telling, *Trump thinks people like yourself are stupid enough to fall for this trick.*


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Some of these people should not be running loose.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I have had the same doctor for 11 years since I moved to my current home.  Did you lose yours?

By the way, Obama was the 2nd worst POTUS ever in my opinion, so when you do your "but OBAMA" routine all you do is highlight how alike the two men are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Never fear....Trump is constructing concentration camps. Down along the border somewhere is what I heard...LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Let’s look at where the real lie on that one was

Republicans were spreading misinformation that everyone was going to be forced to take Obamacare. Obama stated that if you were happy with your insurance, you could keep it

98 percent of Americans kept their insurance


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No liar, Carter was second worst. He was first until 2008.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He's lying to the public about an issue concerning their personal safety, you stupid idiot.
That is an impeachable offense on top of all the other stunts and lies and ignorant tweeting of classified images from Iran.
Forget that too?  https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...20db10-cb5e-11e9-a1fe-ca46e8d573c0_story.html

We might as well have a 14-year-old teenage girl in the Oval Office if all Trump can do is watch TV and Tweet.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obozocare is history liar.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



Are you really stupid enough to call me a liar because you have a different opinion than I do?   You really do not need to answer that, we all know that you are. 

Carter was better than both Bush II and Obama in my opinion?


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No one with any sense (not you) believes anything from the wapo.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



No it is not, it is all pretty much still there. All of the new rules and regulations that have been driving smaller hospital out of business or forcing them to join larger conglomerates  are still there.  The "mandate" was the lesser of the many problems that ObamaCare caused


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Save your WAPO crap, loon


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Law of the land


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


LOL 

What a short attention span you have. Sucks to be you.

Here, maybe this will cheer you up....


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are insane.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


For making fun of the president? Haven't you done that?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

How can Republicans be so uneducated and classless to believe this foolish clown?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...




That shit is stupid funny, but hey, at least he didn't try to 7 stated to the United States.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Conservatives don’t like women. They like to molest women.  Not the same thing.


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

Jus sayin'
An Oval Office mystery: Who doctored the hurricane map?


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 5, 2019)

captkaos said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> ...



Thanks for showing us you know fuck all about farming...

I grew up on a farm... Weather of course important and the market for your produce has a huge effect...

As for long term, that shit is called Climate and screwing with it makes Weather less predictable thus crops are at greater risk...


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 5, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.



So the National Weather people should have been running around yesterday covering for the President... You think there job might be a little busy doing something else...

Bill Karins fact-checks Trump's hurricane map


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

Colbert says Trump gave the map a boob job. He said it was a category five, but with trumps boob job, he made it a category 10.


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...



His information was 4 days old... Trump said he was monitoring this hourly from the golf course. He should have gone to Poland and left the professionals in charge... 

Bill Karins fact-checks Trump's hurricane map

By the way the cover up is cringeworthy... 

But this was about him doing his job, on that he clearly failed the most basic of tasks..


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




No it's about trump telling people in Alabama that they will be hit by a hurricane and not tell people actually where it was going.

So the people in Alabama who believed trump were getting ready to evacuate or to weather out the storm. While people where the storm was really going weren't warned by trump and those who listened to trump wouldn't have evacuated or get ready to ride out the storm.

People could have been hurt. 

That's the point.

trump lied through his teeth with that redrawn map. Then couldn't just let it go and brought it up again with a map someone drew lines on with a sharpie to lie even more.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 5, 2019)

"COMBOVER CALIGULA" and his sharpie-gate.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Jus sayin'
> An Oval Office mystery: Who doctored the hurricane map?


Eddie Glaud says Trump is not the sharpest sharpie in the box.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Jus sayin'
> An Oval Office mystery: Who doctored the hurricane map?


What, the thread you started about this nothingburger yesterday wasn't enough?

JFC


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> How can Republicans be so uneducated and classless to believe this foolish clown?


Does Trump know they make white Sharpies?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How can Republicans be so uneducated and classless to believe this foolish clown?
> ...



You'd scream racism


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I put the video in my OP.

Interesting how the far right radical extremists ignore the video provided and demand another one. 

It's nuts. Those people are totally nuts.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> ohhhh, the toughie mod moved a thread.


Ohhh, the nose picking asswagon started two threads about the same idiotic topic two days running.

Get a life.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You believe the Trump weather map


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > ohhhh, the toughie mod moved a thread.
> ...


ohhh the trump cocksuker


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Shows how Trump probably cheated his way through school
Not very good at it

I can just see the people in the room cringing as Trump says.......I’ll just draw this section into Alabama, that will prove I was right


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How hard of a trick is it to learn how to mark on a map?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2019)

Nobody can predict what a hurricane will do, dumbasses!

Did it do what the weather service said? Fuck no!

It never does.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stop making shit up, clown shoes...and if you're going to continue at least make it interesting instead of middle school crap


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Trump did it laughably bad


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


SmellyIrishAss
Looks like your guy was caught with his pants down once again


Nobody will ever figure this one out.....I’m too smart for them....I have a big brain


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.


And we have us another USMB Twat Waffle winner!


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.


irony, bitch


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor..."


TRUE!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor..."
> ...


I kept mine
So did 98 percent of Americans


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > ohhhh, the toughie mod moved a thread.
> ...


Stupid thing to start a thread about IMO.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh libs !


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Thanks for the laugh libs !



Thanks for recognizing that Trump is a Lib!


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

U mods are pathetic.  LOL


----------



## Baz Ares (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmm? Dang... MAGA provides only the best information from the Great Lying Douche.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 5, 2019)

The fact that Trump does not know how to read a National Weather map, and artificially changes it to fit his understanding of the path of a hurricane, pretty much explains why he does not understand climate change, either.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Sep 5, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Donald Trump enjoys messing with Liberals. He found a new way to trigger his haters with a sharpie and a map.




You really think that's what happened?  Was he messing with liberals when he sent his condolences to Toledo after the Dayton mass shooting, too?  
Was he messing with liberals when he talked about rally crowd size outside the hospital room of one of the El Paso shooting victims?
I don't think even YOU believe what you just wrote.  
You're just a fucking sock puppet for a demented old Putin cocksucker.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Sep 5, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.
> ...



Yeah, it worked really well for Nixon, too.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Clever-I like a president who takes action and bends reality to his will


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



Have they seen him doing it, or they're just insinuating, as usual?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> I can't believe that this idiotic, pearl clutching thread, that is entirely irrelevant to anything of real substance and value, is still going.
> 
> Don't any of you people have lives?



Deal with it.  We went through the same from you lot with Obama. How quickly the right forgets.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

j-mac said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


My avatar name _is_ third party-whatever happened to reading comprehension?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



And yet you cannot stop fawning over Trump....I assumed your name was a spoof like "rightwinger" and "thinker101". Both of which are the opposite of what they are.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> I saw a trajectory map early last week showing the storm heading strait through Florida and going into alabama.
> He might have not been updated but he didn't just shit it out.
> TDS is real.



Map is still incorrect. Heavy rain is expected in Michigan.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


I like Trump's immigration policies-kill the illegals. I don't like his rich tax cut or environmental approaches. I prefer Howard Schultz, a potential third party candidate, better than the Democrats-in fact if the Democrats don't come up with somebody better, I will have to vote for Trump or abstain.So you may fawn-I have no use for politicians or the media and posters who support them-I get rightwinger-he is annoying-thinker 101-that _is_ funny.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> I like Trump's immigration policies-kill the illegals. I don't like his rich tax cut or environmental approaches. I prefer Howard Schultz, a potential third party candidate, better than the Democrats-in fact if the Democrats don't come up with somebody better, I will have to vote for Trump or abstain.So you may fawn-I have no use for politicians or the media and posters who support them-I get rightwinger-he is annoying-thinker 101-that _is_ funny.



And yet, even in a thread like this poking a bit of fun at something stupid that he did, you cannot bring yourself to laugh at the man, why is that?


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...



I find it almost hard to believe that anyone would dumb enough to take anything appearing on CNN seriously.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...



do not worry little buddy, even your beloved FoxNews reported the same thing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Nobody can predict what a hurricane will do, dumbasses!
> 
> Did it do what the weather service said? Fuck no!
> 
> It never does.


It's done exactly what the weather service said it would do since trump tweeted fake weather news on Sunday.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Hmmm...  where'd ya go....?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How that map effected your life? 

And what makes you think he altered it?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.
> ...


Another no-life asswipe setting his hair on fire that something that doesn't add up to a popcorn fart.

Grow up.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.
> ...


I'm not the one who started two threads in two days over something even more trivial that Barry Oboingo's filling out of NCAA brackets and his faggy tan suit rolled into one, which were a total farts in a beanbag.

A life: get one.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How many Ambassadors were killed by weather maps?


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


What's even sadder, is the fact that there are idiots out there who vote for this dangerous idiot. Seriously! He totally ignored the forecast by using an old one 96 hours ago, thinking it was going to Alabama, when people from Georgia, South Carolina, and North Carolina were in the path of the storm by all the major weather stations. I'm telling you people, we are watching this imbecile play with millions of lives because of his disregard for everyone else and his sheer stupidity. Get this retard out of office yesterday; Trump cites out-of-date chart to justify alarming Alabama tweet


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of this will be watching his worshipers cover for him...yet once again.
> ...


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## xyz (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Hundreds die here every year because of assault weapons, and Republicans don't care about that. But some of us do.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

xyz said:


> View attachment 277630


Trumps Sheep don't care.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...




What he did was very dishonest and put people in jeopardy.

Anyone in the real path of that storm who believed trump didn't take necessary steps for the storm.

Which could cause people to be harmed or killed.

This is serious. If a president has to go to such lengths to deceive people just because he doesn't want to admit he made a mistake, that person doesn't belong in any political office.

He put people in danger for his own selfish reasons to deny he was wrong. 

If he's going to lie about this, how can anyone believe anything he says?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



What mistake he made? Tweeting map that show forecast where Dorian is hitting Orlando and heading to Alabama five days before Dorian changed course?

Hey, maybe maps were altered by Russians. Imagine that...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Lying about the threat of a Category 5 Hurricane is much worse than a tan suit


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Yeah let's not mention that the forecast was dead wrong anyway.
> 
> They had people convinced FL was going to be hit dead center.


No they didn't. It was 50/50 according to the forecast.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Nobody lied about anything, asshole.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 5, 2019)

I believe that Trump relates to weather forecasters as they are just as likely to get it wrong as to get it right about predicting the weather

imagine what the repubs would be saying if he got it right

Still you gotta ask

Why would someone believe that he can do it better than a meteorologist

Yes it is tempting but in the end you will probably get it wrong

Still if a sharpie is all you need, I am going to change my date of birth on my drivers licence

Imagine the possibilities

a nation armed with sharpies

No stopping us except the other nation with their sharpies

eventually sharpies will have to be outlawed as it is getting out of hand

Still maybe there should be a law that prohibited Trump from owning a sharpie

Trump - "you will have to pry it from my cold dead hands"


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


No mistake in intentionally doctoring a map to cover for inaccurately threatening Alabama and refusing to issue an immediate correction


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



His tweet about Alabama came 5 days after the initial forecasted track and after every track for the storm had changed and none had it going to Alabama.  That was his mistake, tweeting out old information.  Not the end of the world, a reasonable person would have just corrected the tweet, but sadly we do not have a reasonable person in the White House.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


You can't possibly be this massively misinformed, but you really are. Republicans are so uniformed and unprepared to debate anything on this forum. Look dumb ass, Trump was reading off a possible forecast 96 hours ago. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


I'm convinced you haven't graduated from day care.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


This is exactly what happened. The truly fucked part is he believed people would buy it; Trumplethinskin is in incapable of admitting he’s wrong.

I do enjoy watching him and his minions squirm as the world news agencies and


Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


No one else would be dumb enough to make that move. Funny yet terrifying at the same time.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Yes, Trump lied

He may have initially made a mistake by referencing information from four days previous

But once he was informed of the correct path and refused to provide corrected information, he was telling a lie

Doctoring a map to cover your blunder is a lie


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


"Dementia" about what?


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

Just remember: nobody knows better than Donny.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> So funny.
> 
> "TRUMP COLLUDED WITH RUSSIA AND STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!"--total fail
> 
> ...


Trump did collude/obstruct and he stole the election, making him a felon, and now his illegal forecast is endangering lives. And I just realized we've been watching Peter Sellers this whole time;


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> Just remember: nobody knows better than Donny.


Only if you if you have the mind of a four year old. Because he and his followers are one and the same;


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The most dangerous national security threat of our time.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


He needed to be impeached for being a national security risk and  locked up as a felon yesterday.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.


And the dumb ass with no argument.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Sharpies don’t lie
Trump does


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 5, 2019)

He may have initially made a mistake by referencing information from four days previous

But once he was informed of the correct path and refused to provide corrected information, he was telling a lie

Doctoring a map to cover your blunder is a lie[/QUOTE]

That was my first thought that it was the original map plotting its course

It was later revised and what no one bother to give him an updated map

he should have went to Poland

Trump pulls this stunt. 

You gotta wonder what is going on in the white house

Either his aides do not bother anymore to correct him or they are doing it on purpose ( Yes men/woman: whom want to kept there jobs and realize that disagreement will get you fired. I would love to be a fly on the wall when they go home and tell the spouse what they did today)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"I can't think of any other POTUS in the last 100 years who would pull a stunt like this."


You should have ended that sentence after the first three words.


There has never been a more dishonest President than Hussein.


Let's prove it together.


1.” *"We can't drill our way out of this problem.*" Any time he talks about energy, he trots out that phrase. Whatever the problem, increasing domestic oil supply is never the solution. In 2012, when running for re-election, the president declared: "Even if we drilled every square inch of this country right now, we're going to be relying on other countries for oil." 
The Daily Bulletin - December 8, 2014 | RealClearEnergy

_“Sorry, Mr. President: *Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices*”_ _Sorry, Mr. President: Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices - American Energy Alliance_



Could his lies about drilling have anything to do with this???

“Obama's OMB ignores document subpoena; Upton/Stearns House panel says Monday morning or else…The subpoena is for thousands of documents requested months ago by the committee's Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations concerning OMB's evaluation *of a Department of Energy economic stimulus program loan guarantee worth $535 million for **Solyndra, Inc**.,*…” http://www.sfexaminer.com/blogs/bel...ocument-subpoena-uptonstearns-house-panel-say






2. *Obama…a supporter of infanticide…which is why he lies to support Planned Parenthood.*

“.*...on abortion, Obama is an extremist.* He has opposed the Supreme Court decision that finally upheld the Partial-Birth Abortion Ban Act against that form of infanticide. Most startlingly, for a professed humanist, Obama – in the Illinois Senate – also *voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act. *

I have reported on several of those cases when, before the abortion was completed, *an alive infant *was suddenly in the room. It was disposed of as a horrified nurse who was not necessarily pro-life followed the doctors’ orders to *put the baby in a pail or otherwise get rid of the child.” *Infanticide candidate for president




…who has stated that he didn’t want his daughters ‘*punished’* with a baby…..told this lie:


_You’ve got issues like Planned Parenthood, where that organization provides millions of women cervical-cancer screenings,* mammograms, *all kinds of basic health care.”_*— President Obama during an interview on “The Tonight Show,” Oct. 24, 2012*

“*The president has suggested time and again that Planned Parenthood directly provides mammogram*s, but the organization only offers referrals and helps women find financial resources for the exams. This suggests *an intentional attempt to mislead voters…*” 
Obama’s ‘Tonight Show’ remark: Planned Parenthood provides mammograms


3. Get this lie:
*“’more black men languish in prison in America than attend college.*” Obama 

"the most frequently quoted statistic about black men in the United States."


4. Lies, damn lies….and Obama lies:

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians




….and….

*5. Obama’s claim that Keystone XL oil ‘bypasses the U.S.’ earns Four Pinocchioshttps://**www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/02/obamas-claim-that-keystone-xl-oil-bypasses-the-u-s-earns-four-pinocchios/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8c2ed3f65ed8*




….and….

6. After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year

_

His whole presidency was a lie by the Left.....and suckers bought it like it was on sale.




7. Is this a lie, of just the sort of thing Liberals do?

The Peace Prize for a man who had a kill list in the Oval Office:

“The Disposition Matrix, informally known as a kill list, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, __rendering__, or __killing__ suspected enemies of the __United States__.__[1]__ Developed by the __Obama administration__ beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.__[1]__ The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former __Central Intelligence Agency__ (CIA) Director __John O. Brennan__.__[2]__


8. “Team Obama: Sorry, America, the ‘new normal’ may be here to stay

The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year.”_
_Team Obama: Sorry, America, the 'new normal' may be here to stay - AEI__


Then, along came Trump….

“U.S. households are back to their free spending ways, with the strength of May’s retail sales figures implying that second-quarter real consumption growth (and GDP growth for that matter) will now be more than 4% annualized. 



9. “Obama’s whopper of a claim on tax cuts

“We said working folks deserved a break, so within one month of me taking office, we signed into law the biggest middle-class tax cut in history, putting more money into your pockets.”
— President Obama, Sept. 5, 2011


10. “Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies

…he can’t blithely suggest that 90 percent of the current deficit “is as a consequence” of his predecessor’s policies — and not his own.

It is astonishing to see the president repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.” _
_Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies__



"It is astonishing to see the[Democrat Obama] repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.” 
And they're still lying!!!_



_11. Obama called ISIS the JV and then said he didn’t call them the JV…

“Obama said he “wasn’t specifically referring” to ISIS when he made the junior varsity reference during an interview with The New Yorker in January. But the magazine article and a transcript of the interview — which Washington Post Fact Checker __Glenn Kessler obtained and wrote about__ earlier this month — shows that Obama was referring to ISIS when he said “if a jayvee team puts on Lakers uniforms that doesn’t make them Kobe Bryant.” _
_Obama Fumbles 'JV Team' Question - FactCheck.org__

WaPo calls him a liar……again.





12. Here he goes again:
“Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’”

Really??? 

Then explain this: 

“The April 4 attack in Khan Sheikhun, which cost the lives of more than 80 people ….

Defense Secretary James Mattis said Monday the firing of 59 cruise missiles from two U.S. Navy destroyers in the Mediterranean was intended to “show the United States will not passively stand by while [President Bashar] Assad murders innocent people with chemical weapons, which are prohibited by international law and which were declared destroyed.” __Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’__

13. President Obama: “So let’s start with this fact: For more than a thousand years, people have been drawn to Islam’s message of peace. And the very word itself, ‘Islam,’ comes from ‘salam’ — peace.” 

Why did Obama say this? Even Muslim websites acknowledge that “Islam” means “submission” [to Allah], that it comes from the Arabic root “aslama” meaning submission, and that “Islam” is in the command form of that verb.
_

_14. Obama Saying 'Islam has been Woven into the Fabric of our Country Since its Founding'_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZIXlIU9vEQ_

_15. The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression." __http://www.reuters.com/article/2008/10/08/usa-politics-debate-economy-idUSN0749084220081008_





_16. The Kick-Back to Donors Plan….I mean the Stimulus…_

_In Barack Obama’s speech to the joint session of Congress, the President emphasized that his new jobs plan had four specific qualities that made it easy to pass this bill immediately, as Obama chanted repeatedly during his speech. His plan would be fully funded, it would not add to the deficit, it would create jobs immediately, and it was chock-full of bipartisan ideas. The Associated Press __fact-checked these claims__, and found them all false._

_17. Obama lied and misled the American people in his description of his relationship with terrorist Bill Ayers as casual and arm's-length:” just a guy in my neighborhood.”  His spokesman even claimed he ony knew him because his kids went to school with Ayers’ kids.  Now it is clear that the relationship was close, and the evidence is that Ayers actually wrote Obama’s ‘autobiography.’_



_18. Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress_
_Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress | Breitbart_



_19. Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: “I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.” _



_Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: “The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income,” …Obama…less than 1%_









_And he wouldn’t help the ‘least of his own brothers’ out of poverty:_

_"Barack Obama's half brother, George Onyango Obama, was found living in a 6 by 10 foot slum hut in Huruma estate just outside of Nairobi. According to reports George Obama survives on $12 a year in the slums of Kenya."_

_Barack's Half Brother: George Obama's Hut Is In The Slums Of Kenya_



__


*20. “Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These?*
_Former president Barack Obama might not have experienced the fallout from a scandal, but that's very different from never having been involved in one.”                                                          Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These? | RealClearPolitics_

_21. Not only do the Leftists like Obama lie to their base with no compunctions….but they laugh at how gullible their voters are:_

_Charlie Rose and President’s Speechwriters Laugh About ObamaCare Lie ‘If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.’_

__
_22. The lies often serve the purpose of appealing to particular constituencies…..here, to Jewish voters:_

_"The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate
MAY 27, 2008 | 4:21 PM_
_Barack Obama__, at a Memorial Day event in Las Cruces, N.M., credited his great-uncle, Charlie Payne, as being among the U.S. troops who liberated the Nazi concentration camp Auschwitz.
_
_

__

The trouble with that bit of history -- as the Republican National Committee pointed out today -- is that the Soviet Red Army was the military force that liberated the World War II death camp."_
_The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate_



_23. The lies are often revealed in the actions of the Democrats. While thumping their collective chests about how they feel for black Americans….their actions reveal something altogether different: _

_Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."_
_http://www.usccr.gov/pubs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf_

_24. Here is Democrat apparatchik George Stephanopoulos ‘correcting’ Obama’s mention of his Muslim faith…_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUgNg7aD8M_

_His actions throughout his presidency make this an admission more than a gaffe._

_The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer._



_25. "My expectation is that if you want to be president, you have to work for everyone, not just for some," Obama said in a taping of the "Late Show" with David Letterman... …the job of the President is to “represent all people.” “If you want to be President, You have to work for everybody, not just for some."                                                  __https://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-haberman/2012/09/obama-as-president-you-represent-everyone-most-people-dont-think-theyre-victims-135939_



_“According to the experts who contributed to the Brookings Institution report, Barack Obama numbers among the most polarizing presidents in American history.” __https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/most-polarizing-presidents-including-donald-trump.html/?a=viewall_





_“A Gallup poll released Wednesday shows that former President Obama's approval ratings are easily the most polarized in modern American history, with Democrats rating him highly and Republicans rating him poorly.

"Throughout his presidency, __Barack Obama__ averaged 83% job approval among Democrats and 13% among Republicans," reports Gallup. "That 70-percentage-point party gap in job approval ratings easily eclipses the prior high — 61 points for George W. Bush. 

"All other presidents had party gaps of 55 points or less."                                                                                                                                                                         __http://thehill.com/homenews/media/316024-gallup-obama-approval-ratings-most-polarized-in-us-history_



_The Democrats wanted to put Hussein Obama on Mt. Rushmore....but they don't have enough room for two more faces._

_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_
26. Remember Edward Snowden? Obama responded to Snowden’s stunning revelations of the National Security Agency’s__ vacuuming up millions of Americans’ personal data __ by going on the Jay Leno Show and proclaiming: “__There is no spying on Americans.__”  _

*http://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/365393-how-quickly-ny-times-forgets-obamas-lies-and-frauds

27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH” *

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EWG6gYlhQ*

_28. “Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries…. The only problem with his answer was that he was standing in Paris, where a mass shooting conducted by Islamic State terrorists had just taken place, killing over 100 people.”_

_ Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries | Breitbart_

_“'Children's bodies are everywhere': NINETEEN people are killed in Crimean school massacre after student walks into canteen and opens fire –“  Crimea shooting: NINETEEN people are killed in school massacre | Daily Mail Online_



*29. “22 Times President Obama Said He Couldn’t Ignore or Create His Own Immigration Law”                                https://www.speaker.gov/general/22-...dn-t-ignore-or-create-his-own-immigration-law*
_“How the Obama Administration Bypassed Congress to Grant De Facto Amnesty to Young Illegal Aliens”                            How the Obama Administration Bypassed Congress to Grant De Facto Amnesty to Young Illegals_



*30. “OBAMA APPEARS WITH, ENDORSES NEVADA CANDIDATE JUST DAYS AFTER EX-WIFE LEVELS ABUSE ALLEGATIONS*
_·        Former President Barack Obama and Nevada Democratic senatorial candidate Jacky Rosen — who tweeted “Believe women” in September — and other Nevada Democrats did not respond when asked to comment on the allegations after they endorsed Sisolak.”              _

_Obama Appears With, Endorses Nevada Candidate Just Days After Ex-Wife Levels Abuse Allegations_

_31. “_Obama, who campaigned on a promise to protect government whistle-blowers, made greater use of the Espionage Act to prosecute leakers and menace journalists than all other presidents combined.

Obama’s Justice Department accessed the personal email of a Fox News reporter and surveilled the reporter’s parents and colleagues. They seized the home, work and mobile phone records of journalists at the Associated Press.

White House officials subverted the press in a number of ways while touting themselves as the most transparent in history.”                                      Trump Wages War on the Press, but Was Obama Much Better to Reporters? (Guest Column)



32. “In 2017, in Obama’s last days, The San Diego Union-Tribune Editorial Board echoed the criticism from Downie and Risen and called Obama’s administration “the least transparent and the most antagonistic toward the media since the Nixon administration.” In a nuanced analysis of his eight years, we wrote, “So much for Obama’s promise to lead ‘the most transparent administration in history.’”                              Editorial: Before Trump, Obama was an 'enemy of press freedom'


*33"Uh Oh: New Texts Suggest Obama WH, CIA, FBI, And Harry Reid Colluded At Outset Of Russia Probe*_
There are new texts allegedly showing that the Obama White House, the CIA, the FBI, and top Democrats colluded at the outset of the Russia probe.

...coordination between former President Barack Obama’s Chief of Staff Denis McDonough, then-Senate Democratic Leader Harry Reid, and CIA Director John Brennan —which they say would “contradict” the Obama administration’s public stance about its hand in the process."_
_https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/03/28/uh-oh-new-texts-suggest-obama-wh-cia-fbi-and-harry-reid-colluded-at-outset-of-n2465737_





*"Clapper: Obama Ordered The Intelligence Assessment That Resulted In Mueller Investigation"*

*https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/07/24/clapper_obama_ordered_the_intelligence_assessment_that_resulted_in_mueller_investigation.html*






You may recall the email that Susan Rice wrote*….to herself…..*to cover Obama’s rear end.

“The email — which apparently memorializes a meeting with former President Obama, former FBI Director James Comey and former Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates — was revealed earlier this month by Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) and Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.).

The meeting touched on whether the Obama administration should withhold certain information about the FBI investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election from the Trump administration


Grassley and Graham have raised questions about why Rice would send herself "such an unusual email purporting to document a conversation involving President Obama and his interactions with the FBI regarding the Trump/Russia investigation." Susan Rice attorney denies message she sent herself on Trump's inauguration was 'unusual'

The email, by *a documented liar for Obama,* is an attempt to soften what Obama knew would become public knowledge: that he got his troops together to produce the Russia Spygate Fiasco.



*“Collusion bombshell: DNC lawyers met with FBI on Russia allegations before surveillance warrant*

Congressional investigators have confirmed that a top FBI official met with Democratic Party lawyers to talk about allegations of Donald Trump-Russia collusion weeks before the 2016 election, and before the bureau secured a search warrant targeting Trump’s campaign.

Former FBI general counsel James Baker met during the 2016 season with at least one attorney from Perkins Coie, the Democratic National Committee’s private law firm.

That’s the firm used by the DNC and Hillary Clinton’s campaign to secretly pay research firmFusion GPS and Christopher Steele, a former British intelligence operative, to compile a dossier of uncorroborated raw intelligence alleging Trump and Moscow were colluding to hijack the presidential election.” 
Collusion bombshell: DNC lawyers met with FBI on Russia allegations before surveillance warrant



_34. _Posted on *3/27/2008, 1:36:25 PM* 

A year ago, Barack Obama addressed a group in Selma, AL commemorating the 1965 voting rights march. He credited the event with giving his parents the idea that they could have a child. The result was him--Barack Obama, Child of Destiny. The only problem is he was born in 1961.

"What happened in Selma, Alabama and Birmingham also stirred the conscience of the nation...This young man named Barack Obama...came over to this country. He met this woman...(who) had a good idea there was some craziness going on because they looked at each other and they decided...it might...be possible for us to get together and have a child. There was something stirring across the country because of what happened in Selma, Alabama... So they got together and Barack Obama Jr. was born. So don't tell me I don't have a claim on Selma, Alabama. Don't tell me I'm not coming home to Selma, Alabama.

I'm here because somebody marched." http://www.barackobama.com/2007/03/04/selma_voting_rights_march_comm.php

Obama credits Selma march for his existence

_*Except that Hussein was born in 1961.*_



_35. _
_1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens* because they contribute to the country."_

_Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
_2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

*Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*

_Do you deny anything above?_

_Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
_3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'_

_4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: _*"When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*



_36. _The most prodigious liar ever to infest the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, repeatedly cited “t*he Stat That 1 In 5 College Women Are Sexually Assaulted. False, of course.    *The Stat That 1 In 5 College Women Are Sexually Assaulted Doesn't Mean What You Think It Means


37. : _ “It turns out we’re pretty common-sense folks,” Mr. Obama said at a fundraiser at a private home in Palo Alto, Calif. *“We believe in the free market [and] a light touch when it comes to regulations.”*_ http://www.jammiewf.com/2013/hilari...ket-solutions-and-less-government-regulation/


*38. “IG Report confirms Obama lied about Hillary's emails  *
… Barack Obama lied to the American people when he claimed he only learned of Hillary Clinton’s use of an unauthorized, non-secure, non-governmental email server while she was Secretary of State. 

…Obama was one of the 13 individuals with whom Clinton had direct contact using her clintonemail.com account,” the report says in a footnote on page 89. “Obama, like other high level government officials, used a pseudonym for his username on his official government email account.” IG Report confirms Obama lied about Hillary’s emails

39. “…our gun laws in the United States don’t make much sense. Anybody can buy any weapon any time," Obama said….  they can buy it over the internet, they can buy machine guns.”  Obama tells Brazil: In America 'anybody can buy any weapon any time'

_
Henceforth, the terms 'lie' and 'liar' must be permanently reserved for, and applied to, Hussein Obama._

*40. “Obama Claimed 'All' of Syria's Chemical Weapons Had Been Eliminated  President Obama, on April 28, 2014: "We're getting chemical weapons out of Syria without having initiated a strike."*
 Bloomberg reported on May 13, 2015: "The U.S. government was informed months ago that an international monitoring body found traces of chemical weapons that President Bashar al-Assad had promised to turn over, including sarin gas -- a clear violation of the deal he struck with President Obama after crossing the administration's 'red line' two years ago.” Obama Claimed 'All' of Syria's Chemical Weapons Had Been Eliminated | RealClearPolitics


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Thanks for the laugh libs !


Didn't we see you in day care yesterday holding up a map of Hurricanes going to Alabama, published by Trump, and written with a sharpie?


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


You are a coward.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Whoa there. Maybe you should start a different discussion. Whadabout that?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


Trumps Sheep will do anything for a distraction.  They have totally lost it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



No mention of a Sharpie

*FAIL*


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Liar.

Check the date on this forecast...





Now, check the date on the "altered" image shown by Trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


30 August is not 1 Sept when Trump made his warning
By Sept 1 it was clear that Dorian was NOT headed towards Alabama

He is the FUCKING PRESIDENT
He is capable of presenting information that is not two days old


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.

Find out who did it and prosecute them.


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

I posted of amusement of Trump and the Trumpstettes who'd defend his juvenile attempt to claim "I wasn't wrong" when …. he was wrong.  LOL

but this thread, while containing the usual deflection from Trump's clownishness by the Trumpstettes, doesn't seem to delight in the sheer absurdity of the man.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## xyz (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


He added the extension because it looked too much like his you-know-what.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think it's pathetic that there's 422 posts on 43 pages about this.

It's pathetic that the far right radical extremists just can't let it go. They can't just slink away in shame. They keep going on and on trying to either justify the lie, blame it on Obama or a Clinton or to try rationalize that trump didn't lie at all.

Even though the facts prove otherwise.

The fantasy you far right radical extremists live in isn't reality.

You far right radical extremists really need to get lives. Here in the real world where sane people live.


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 5, 2019)

Camp said:


> Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.



13000 lies so far.
No problem for the cult


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Orange Man Bad?



Still loving john, our ww2 deferment guy?
And still don't know the def of snowflake?
Pro slavery boys?
Oh you are a proud one?


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.
> 
> Find out who did it and prosecute them.


Yea right! And the briefing? There was no fucking briefing. The guy is a clown in a suit who never gets anything right because he knows everything and doesn't know his ass from his Dick.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.
> 
> Find out who did it and prosecute them.


That is so stupid and inaccurate.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.
> 
> Find out who did it and prosecute them.


Not even close.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...





You never met anyone braver.

That's why I beat Leftists like rented mules on a daily basis.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...




I'll answer Leftists the way I choose.....how's that?


----------



## xyz (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.
> ...


There was a briefing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I simply proved who the greatest liar is, the sort of thing you drones fear doing.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

xyz said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Where is the black line around Alabama?


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

xyz said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Apparently not. Where is the sharpie line? Answer, it was invented from his own wild imagination that he drew up. Briefings are for those who believe in science and know how to listen. Trump doesn't understand or believe in science,  nor do his Sheep. Therefore, there was no briefing, other than his own. This guy was talking to a vegetable clown, and his Sheep follow his lead.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Maybe in a field with a flock of Sheep, but that's about as far as you go.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



And you saw him doing it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





40 chances to compare Hussein's lies to some bogus claim about a 'sharpie'.....and you wound up on the hitting side of a no-hitter.


Have you considered changing your name to "LOSER"?


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 5, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Libtarded heads are exploding!


Stupid insult.
Doesn't care about the vagina grabbing cult leader


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Deep state, Hillary did it.
You might think he would be bright enough to have it erased?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> I think it's pathetic that there's 422 posts on 43 pages about this.
> 
> It's pathetic that the far right radical extremists just can't let it go. They can't just slink away in shame. They keep going on and on trying to either justify the lie, blame it on Obama or a Clinton or to try rationalize that trump didn't lie at all.
> 
> ...


On what side is the the pathetic twierp who started *TWO FUCKING THREADS* about this nothingburger in two days?!?

Pathetic you say??...Get lives you say??....Let it go you say??

Holy fucking irony, Batman!


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 5, 2019)

They insult others while defending a buffoon.

Incredible to watch.  They have been completely conned, and he's not even a good con artist.

The question is - how many of them know it?
.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Sky screamers on page 23.....devleoping.


----------



## xyz (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


There was a briefing, just because it comes in one ear and goes out the other doesn't mean that staff are not doing their job. He thinks he's a stable genius, but he hasn't completely changed the way the White House is run. Some dictators change the way everything is run at their palace, but it hasn't quite come to that, although there have been excesses with dictatorial tendencies like the NDAs.

He has asked stupid things before, like why we can't use nukes in Syria. Not to mention nuking hurricanes.

And also tweeted stupid things like telling France to drop water from airplanes on the Notre Dame, which would risk more damage. He didn't need any advisors for that one though.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah, I was right there in his office. He was grabbing pussy as he drew the map. Ugly woman.


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd say "why would Trumpstettes try to defend his juvenile attempt to avoid any responsibility"?

But we all know, don't we. Trump is a serious man, no one denies this.  It's actually sort of funny to see their attempts to disguise what he is not. And if it weren't so fucking trivial and about just making a mistake as to where a hurricane is going (and apparent ignorance of the general path of hurricanes that go with a westerly flow, but shift NE after traveling across land and losing the water that helps sustain energy) I'd say … hey all President's do it.

Reagan cut and run in the ME and never accepted responsibility for 220 dead Marines.  LBJ chose not to run for a second term and to look for a peace deal, but he never accepted responsibility about false information in the Gulf on Tonkin.  Slick and Somalia.  Not a peep.  Ditto Obama and Benghazi.  In fact the only one I recall from my lifetime who owned up to it was JFK when describing the Bay of Pigs said "success has many fathers, but failure is an orphan."

I mean if this isn't so trivial as not being limited to a joke and laugh at the Trumpsettes' "pathetic" attempts to cover a naked fat old orange fart, we could be in for some trouble when his incompetence gets in some really deep shit.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> I'd say "why would Trumpstettes try to defend his juvenile attempt to avoid any responsibility"?
> 
> But we all know, don't we. Trump is a serious man, no one denies this.  It's actually sort of funny to see their attempts to disguise what he is not. And if it weren't so fucking trivial and about just making a mistake as to where a hurricane is going (and apparent ignorance of the general path of hurricanes that go with a westerly flow, but shift NE after traveling across land and losing the water that helps sustain energy) I'd say … hey all President's do it.
> 
> ...


So far, floater, I've seen no one defending him. What I have seen is plenty of people making fun of you brain dead insane morons.


----------



## xyz (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Yeah, I was right there in his office. He was grabbing pussy as he drew the map. Ugly woman.


He was drawing a beaver.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> I'd say "why would Trumpstettes try to defend his juvenile attempt to avoid any responsibility"?
> 
> But we all know, don't we. Trump is a serious man, no one denies this.  It's actually sort of funny to see their attempts to disguise what he is not. And if it weren't so fucking trivial and about just making a mistake as to where a hurricane is going (and apparent ignorance of the general path of hurricanes that go with a westerly flow, but shift NE after traveling across land and losing the water that helps sustain energy) I'd say … hey all President's do it.
> 
> ...


With any other President, this “crisis” would have been over in twenty minutes and there would have been minimal press coverage

Any other president would have corrected themselves, apologized for any confusion in Alabama and moved on

But it is not in Trumps makeup. He thinks admitting error shows weakness

Instead he shows weakness of character as he continually digs a deeper hole in trying to cover up with more lies and misinformation


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Nobody can predict what a hurricane will do, dumbasses!
> 
> Did it do what the weather service said? Fuck no!
> 
> It never does.



Well actually you can and there is some serious computer modelling used to figure it out.

Now these people are called meteorologists... They gave every one at leat 48 hours warning for this hurricane...


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody can predict what a hurricane will do, dumbasses!
> ...


And yet it never plowed into Florida, did it?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody can predict what a hurricane will do, dumbasses!
> ...


Trump gave Alabama a 48 hour warning then refused to admit he was wrong


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're really triggered by a sharpie marker and accusing Trump of all sorts of shut aren't you little yellow coward. You got shredded on your fake Obozo "birth certificate" in another thread, so now you cry about a sharpie marker. Mind boggling how little yellow cowards like you swallow for Obozo while Michael reams you from behind.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol 23 pages of sharpie? Triggered!!!


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say "why would Trumpstettes try to defend his juvenile attempt to avoid any responsibility"?
> ...


Well to me it's not really about Trump.  Sure him and his magic marker is funny.  And humiliating head of Homeland Sec by making him hold the "gee mom, I made it last night and thought it looked real good" map … sweet.  And that sob needs some humiliating because he's up to his eyeballs in the cowboy misogynist culture infecting that show. 

But it's really about his fans.

And don't get me wrong.  When Romney came out and said Obama's coverup over why Benghazi happened was important .. he was right.  For Pol was NOT Obama's strong pt.  LOL  Of course Romney was a plutocrat so when Obama's campaign went negative in the early fall and took him out early it was not all that unfair.  Romney IS a plutocrat.  Probably a very competent one, but a plutocrat with a garage elevator and dancing horse.  LOL

And Trump didn't really need to say anything.  Just trot out the Lyin Sarah replacement to say … the hurricane is not going to Ala.  Is it his ego or his childhood lack of self-esteem?  Whatever it is, it is defining.  And defining for his supporters.

Remember when Obama humiliated him at the Wash Correspondents Dinner.  Trump still wears that bruising.  LOL   Obama had cartoon graphics of Trump decorating the WH like Mar a Lago.  And it's turned out to be … TRUE.  LOL


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


What?  Obama changed his birthcertificate with a …. wait for it …. Sharpie?  LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lol 23 pages of sharpie? Triggered!!!


Imagine that?

Imagine how long the thread would be if Trump had just admitted his error and told the truth


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 23 pages of sharpie? Triggered!!!
> ...



It might have been longer as we could all celebrate him doing so for the very first time, ever.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No with Adobe and he failed miserably at that. The queer would fck up a wet dream


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Once again, Trump has turned what should have been a minor mistake into another embarrassment for his leadership and trustworthiness


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump is figuring out how to fix all kinds of past mistakes. 

 See, Trump really did have the biggest crowd ever. 





 And Wala, there’s the fence. 





 And look, Trump no longer weighs 300 pounds.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Kind of hard to change something you never produced. So for you, wait for it.....LOL.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

You know, if he made mistakes like this just once in a while, I might be able to overlook it as a simple mistake.

But, the trouble is, he does this on a regular basis.  For some strange reason, he thinks he's smarter than everyone else, and when he tries to show it, he shows how woefully ignorant and uninformed he is.

Remember when he said that the French should use air tankers to put out Notre Dame?  Everyone else said it was a bad idea because it would destroy the church and the buildings around it.  But, his supporters on this board repeatedly argued it could be done.   No, it couldn't, not even with helo water drops.

Remember when he said he wanted to buy Greenland?  When the Denmark PM heard about it, she said it wasn't for sale, and Trump had another meltdown.  His supporters kept saying that it would be a good deal because of all the resources there.  Only problem is, neither Trump nor his supporters realized that it would be a lot more complicated than they thought. 

Then, there was the whole hurricane debacle over the past week.  He first said that he heard Dorian was a cat 5, and while he had heard of cat 5's, he wasn't sure if he ever saw one, or if one ever hit the mainland of America.  Hey, if he had been paying attention during his presidency, he would have known that he's seen 3 of them before this one.  Strangely enough, everytime there is a cat 5, Trump seems surprised to hear that the could get that big, or that it could hit the US. 

And finally, there was the sharpie thing.  He said Alabama was going to get hit in a tweet, and when he was corrected by the NWS, he doubled down, and then yesterday, showed an altered NWS map, and had an extra ring in the cone drawn.  But, the trouble is, with the way it was drawn, as well as the fact that one like was bigger and darker than the others (the one he drew in), as well as the fact it was broadcast nationally, anyone with half a brain would know that either he or one of his staff altered the map.  His supporters don't care, they say it could have happened anyway, and that Trump was being a good president by being cautious. 

Yep, we are living in interesting times.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



He released a very poor fraudulent birth certificate. Created on Adobe which didn't exist in the 60's.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, if he made mistakes like this just once in a while, I might be able to overlook it as a simple mistake.
> 
> But, the trouble is, he does this on a regular basis.  For some strange reason, he thinks he's smarter than everyone else, and when he tries to show it, he shows how woefully ignorant and uninformed he is.
> 
> ...



Only triggered loons give a shit. Seriously


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Trying to bring back birtherism eh?  Sorry, but your Orange Jesus already said that Obama was born in the US and is a US citizen.

Trump finally says President Obama was born in the US

*(AP) -- After five years as the chief promoter of the false idea that President Barack Obama wasn't born in the United States, Donald Trump admitted on Friday that the president was -- and claimed credit for putting the issue to rest.

"President Barack Obama was born in the United States, period," Trump said in brief televised remarks. "Now we all want to get back to making America strong and great again."*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



His pos birth certificate he released was created on technology that didn't exist in the 1960s. Address that you stupid fuck.

Then answer why he released the fake document. Fcking dumbass


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, if he made mistakes like this just once in a while, I might be able to overlook it as a simple mistake.
> 
> But, the trouble is, he does this on a regular basis.  For some strange reason, he thinks he's smarter than everyone else, and when he tries to show it, he shows how woefully ignorant and uninformed he is.
> 
> ...


Trumps basic problem is that he is lazy
He doesn’t do his homework and he doesn’t verify the accuracy of his information before he starts to tweet

In this case he was basing his “hurricane advice” on four days old information. 

The President goofed. He could have quickly resolved it by providing current hurricane information and offering Alabama an apology for any confusion he caused

Instead....He went to the Sharpie


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if he made mistakes like this just once in a while, I might be able to overlook it as a simple mistake.
> ...


 Clearly Trump gives a shit otherwise he wouldn’t of altered it. So he must be a triggered loon. Finally something we can both agree on.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


 Nonsense. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump alters hurricane map with a sharpie so he doesn't have to admit he was wrong (VIDEO)
> ...


Shut the fuck up you deranged hypocritical loser. Your bitch lost.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Derp doesn't understand computer forensics...much like anything else in life. Ear's released birth certificate was created on Adobe software....which was invented in December 1982 in Mountain View California.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




20 seconds into what?  All the article shows is a still picture.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if he made mistakes like this just once in a while, I might be able to overlook it as a simple mistake.
> ...


LOL

And they cared about your Birther rants?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No such thing as a Birther until someone actually proves he really was born in the USA!    But the very fact that schleps like you use terms like"Birther" over and over and other ad hominem attacks rather than stick to the real issue suggests there's something you're trying to run from!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



There is a video below the still picture.  Scroll down

This your first computer?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Debunk it asshole. His fraudulent birth certificate was a fake. 

Save your middle school bull shit. I've got you on this one. Run off like bikerpaperpusher did.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean kinda like how Obumma let ISIS unleash devastation across the Middle East doing billions in damage, killing or displacing millions for two years before finally FINALLY beginning to act so he could maintain his pro-muslim, anti-war, anti-Middle East conflict lie with the democratic base as long as possible?  I get that.

But what are you more worried about?  Trump got some bad info from his handlers on a weather storm that was so far away at that point that it was too early for anyone in Alabama to start worrying yet anyway.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Obama did it. Are you so far detached from reality that it never dawns on you just how much of a fool you've made of yourself by changing the narrative? That is the real  definition of a loser. Get a clue.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How can Republicans be so uneducated and classless to believe this foolish clown?
> ...



Sure he does, but he knows you'd call him a racist and a White Supremacist if he used one.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


But, but, Trump and his people are "finding out amazing things in Hawaii", and what happened to that? Prove it was a fake dumb ass.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL

Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."


----------



## bendog (Sep 5, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



It was all fake!  Really.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


Who gets the ten dollars? Don't we have an Emoluments clause Trump has already violated?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


How about the State of Hawaii debunking it Smelly?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The Great Obama never tried to defeat ISIS with a Sharpie


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL
> 
> Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."



Maybe you can explain how a 1960s birth certificate was created on 1980s tech?

I'll wait lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL
> 
> Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."




Dont ya mean Hillary Clintons birther racist shit ? 
shes the one who started it 

He stuck with it like russia russia russia 

The central park 5 are innocent cause thats what msnbc and the guardian  told ya 

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lying jackass.  Dorian was EXPECTED to hit Florida on Monday Sept 2.  They did NOT know clearly that Dorian would not hit Florida just the day before.  Now Dorian is hitting the coast of S. Carolina.  They thought it would be fairly out to sea by now.  Jesus, are you a lying partisan dummass.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL
> 
> Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."


And let's not gloss over his $400 million dollar inheritance he never worked for while going through multiple bankruptcies. "Great business man?"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She's dead, dumbfuck. Think hard

You really are a stupid "award winning poster" lol

Now explain to me how a 1960 birth certificate was created using 1980 tech.

Do it or stfu


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL
> 
> Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."



But...But......Owebama!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Sorry, SmellyIrishAss

But the State of Hawaii isn’t dead


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





I'll take that an your admission that you can't find a single error in my post.


Exactly as I expected.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 5, 2019)

bendog said:


> Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> Trump is not a JOKE.  Well played.  LOL
> 
> Like I said.  Trump's sharpie.  OR his phony birther racist shit.  Or the going on over the Central Park Five even after it's PROVEN they were innocent.  Or Trump's phony school for real estate agents (which he paid off the plaintiffs' law suit btw)  Nothing New.  Trump will just trot out some other pathetically false narrative tomorrow, and the Trumpstettes will fall over themselves in saying "oh, he's such a great business man, the world cowers."



Don't even start your Central Park 5 were innocent bullshit. Anybody in New York knows they got let out by a corrupt mayor and that the forensics showed that one guy could not have committed that rape. Never mind the other crimes those hoodlums were committing that entire night. As of your birther rants, explain Obama putting on his own book sleeve that he was Kenyan and letting to ride for years, right up until he wanted to run for President. But you leftists will trot out more bullshit tomorrow and lemmings like you will gobble it down without question.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Explain how your butt buddy's birth certificate was made on 1980 tech or stfu rump ranger. It's just that simple.

You're a clown shoe idiot old man. And you're losing badly.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Goofy makes a funny!  You mean THIS video?





There is one hyperlink to a short video in it Trump makes it clear that his map was the ORIGINAL data and that the hurricane was going to turn and makes no mention of Alabama.   
Another swing and a miss for the Never Trumpers with TDS oozing out of their pores.  

Can't wait to see the skin peeling off your faces next year!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Waiting Winger... produce or pound sand you fcking troll


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



No you dumb fuck, I mean this video...





The 51 second video where he holds up the map with the sharpie lines added to it, about 20 seconds into the video he holds it up. 

This really is your first computer, isn't it?  you do not even know how to scroll down.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Check the date on this forecast...


Alabama is in the GREEN which means a 5 to 10% chance of sustained 39+ MPH (Tropical NOT Hurricane) winds, so where is the "HURT" Tramp predicted for Alabama????





Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

In addition to Florida - South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and *Alabama, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated.* Looking like one of the largest hurricanes ever. Already category 5. BE CAREFUL! GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

9:51 AM - Sep 1, 2019





Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

....when in fact, under certain original scenarios, it was in fact correct that *Alabama could have received some “hurt.”* Always good to be prepared! But the Fake News is only interested in demeaning and belittling. Didn’t play my whole sentence or statement. Bad people!

6:16 PM - Sep 2, 2019


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Even you own screen shot shows Trump holding the altered map!   Fuck, you truly are this stupid...all this time I thought it was an act.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> [No you dumb fuck, I mean this video...
> 
> View attachment 277666



That's a PICTURE shithead.  Like I showed, there was no "video" in the link you gave.  

But seeing how you cannot provide a working link to an actual video, I'll chalk this up to another Leftwing goosechase.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




At least Trump is smart enough to know there aren't 60 states in the USA, shithead!  

And knows that you don't wipe a HDD with a cloth!


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

You Trump loons  are NASTY people


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Maybe you can explain how a 1960s birth certificate was created on 1980s tech?
> 
> I'll wait lol


Maybe because the paper BC was SCANNED to post on the internet which also did not exist in the 1960s. DUH!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dont ya mean Hillary Clintons birther racist shit ?
> shes the one who started it


LIAR!
As you well know the birther lie was started on freerepublic, and NEVER was ever mentioned by Hillary.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Winger has decided to run. Lol fcking dope.


edthecynic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can explain how a 1960s birth certificate was created on 1980s tech?
> ...



No. I have my proper certificate and it wasnt scanned, dumbfucker. Scanning copy's the original document you dumbed down idiot.

Try again and explain how it was created on Adobe.

Goddamn loon.... you're an idiot


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Dont ya mean Hillary Clintons birther racist shit ?
> ...



Lie


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Winger has decided to run. Lol fcking dope.
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> ...


Please post your proper certificate online WITHOUT scanning it first!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Waiting patiently for trike dude, winger and Ed to explain how a 1960s document was made on 1980s tech.

Lol


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> *trump Alters Map With Sharpie*
> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.


What will the next "horrific" Trump event be?  Trump picks nose with finger?
Trump is a bad tipper?
Trump took a few extra ketchup packs at a White Tower?
What Derps.
Meantime, this joke of a thread has devolved from:

Trump terrorized Alabama, to
Trump and his massive ego, to
Trump and his bad data, to
Trump drew a line on a map that no one has even shown HE drew to show where Dorian might eventually head based on credible data at that time on a video that now when asked, no one can seem to even produce!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Please post a link to a quote of Hillary mentioning Obama's BC being fake or STFU!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> That's a PICTURE shithead.  Like I showed, there was no "video" in the link you gave.
> 
> But seeing how you cannot provide a working link to an actual video, I'll chalk this up to another Leftwing goosechase.



If you did not know how to open a link, why not just say so.

I gave a screen shot of where the video is in the article I linked to, but you lack the ability to scroll down that far. 

So, let me lay it out for your Barney style...

Here is the link...if you push the left button on your mouse on with the pointer over the link it will open up for you. 

The White House on Twitter

At the 20 second mark Trump holds up the map with the sharpie line added to it.

If you need any more help, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Yes he is, too bad he is not smart enough to admit when he made a mistake, fuck even Obama could do that.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting patiently for trike dude, winger and Ed to explain how a 1960s document was made on 1980s tech.
> 
> Lol


Please explain how Obama could post his BC online without DIGITIZING it first!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I'm simply telling you that Trump has said that Obama is a US citizen and was born in the USA.  If Trump has said it's true, why don't you believe him?  You conservative Trump supporters swallow anything he says as gospel, why don't you believe him on this one?  By the way, ease up on the bitch pudding, you are sounding like you are on the verge of a breakdown.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Do your own homework, beta boy and never ever dictate to me....you old soy boy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> ...


Oh brother.  Not the birther crap again.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Translation, Hillary NEVER mentioned Obama's BC being fake, and YOU know it!!!
Thank you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So why did Ears release a 1960 document created on 1980 tech?

Answer or stfu paper pusher.

Your turn


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Maybe you can enlighten us on computer forensics

Lol cya because you'll stumble.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > [No you dumb fuck, I mean this video...
> ...



So, you want a video showing Trump displaying the altered map?  Okay, not a problem, here ya go........................................


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I dont waste time on birther loons, just like I dont on 911 conspiracy loons.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



He will now say that the WaPo faked the video.  He is not very smart, cannot even figure out how to scroll down on his computer.  He will believe whatever Trump tells him to believe


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So why did Ears release a 1960 document created on 1980 tech?


Because, as you well know, a paper document can only be released on the DIGITAL internet AFTER it has been DIGITIZED first.
I know you are pretending to be the STUPIDEST person on Earth so you can repeat your lie, but you fool no one but yourself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > So why did Ears release a 1960 document created on 1980 tech?
> ...



Bitchy Irish Ass doesn't know how to do anything other than throw insults.  She never posts a link to back up her claims or anything that would be useful to the discussion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No... it's convient for you to ignore computer forensics.

But you took the time to comment until you got cornered.

Now tell me how a 1960 document was released on 1980 software.

Do it or stop spewing


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Prove it's not true paper pusher. 

I know it's impossible

Now do it or go go suck a boner


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > That's a PICTURE shithead.  Like I showed, there was no "video" in the link you gave.
> ...




Look ShitStain,  you already lost the argument long ago when you started this ad hominem crap about not knowing computers or links when you have NO IDEA my knowledge or background!  But if that isn't funny enough, you link me to the same link and video I already commented on and watched!  You are too fucking funny!  And in it, Trump says NOTHING about Alabama, and clearly says the storm would be turning up the fucking coast and that his chart was only the ORIGINAL (early) data.

And STILL, no clue who actually drew that line on the map or why.

You fucking clueless, lying, braindead, needle-dick buttfucking, tightass arrogant Trump-deranged morons who don't know shit and makes stuff up while trying to make everyone one else out an idiot just TAKE THE FREEKING CAKE.

But thanks for another good laugh on how pathetic all you Leftards are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You never posted a link to say that it was a fake.  Post a link to back up your bullshit, and maybe I'll look into it.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It was a copy.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

Score a win for CNN...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Waiting Obamabots.

How is a 1960 document released that was created on 1980 tech

Save you the BS and answer

Simple really


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone seen Trumps real birth certificate?  How do we know he eas born in tbe US....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting Obamabots.
> 
> How is a 1960 document released that was created on 1980 tech
> 
> ...


ODS


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump never used a sharpie or magic marker.   This was a clear set up.


----------



## mdk (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious.  The pathetic Trumpstettes are now back into birther mode.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Yes that certainly proves
> ...


Central Park 5 were not only innocent but received millions in compensation. 
There was no evidence of any one of them at the scene. No DNA, no blood, no hairs. No evidence of the victim on their clothes
Plus, the guy who actually did it confessed and his DNA was found at the scene

If not for the hysteria which was stoked by Trump. They never would have been convicted


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Look ShitStain,  you already lost the argument long ago when you started this ad hominem crap about not knowing computers or links when you have NO IDEA my knowledge or background!  But if that isn't funny enough, you link me to the same link and video I already commented on and watched!  You are too fucking funny!  And in it, Trump says NOTHING about Alabama, and clearly says the storm would be turning up the fucking coast and that his chart was only the ORIGINAL (early) data.



we are not talking about what Trump said in the video, we are talking about the map he holds up, the one that was altered with a sharpie.   Do try and keep up with the discussion.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump never used a sharpie or magic marker.   This was a clear set up.


Trump never uses anything else but a Sharpie

What fucking moron signs official documents with a Sharpie?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I never once heard Obama apologize for marrying Michelle, ignoring Black crime in Chicago, accepting a Nobel prize he did not deserve, apologize for lying about Obamacare, or ignoring ISIS for two years much less wiretapping and undermining Trump!  Much less that he doesn't even know the number of states in the country!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting Obamabots.
> ...



No.. answer. I've cornered you and you know it.

Tell me how it was created.

If not cease bothering me because I know it was fake


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I never once heard Obama apologize for marrying Michelle, ignoring Black crime in Chicago, accepting a Nobel prize he did not deserve, apologize for lying about Obamacare, or ignoring ISIS for two years much less wiretapping and undermining Trump!  Much less that he don't even know the number of states in the country!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting patiently for trike dude, winger and Ed to explain how a 1960s document was made on 1980s tech.
> 
> Lol



Like how I can get a copy of the Constitution on my computer?
But....but....they didn’t have computers when they wrote the Constitution. It must be fake


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting Obamabots.
> 
> How is a 1960 document released that was created on 1980 tech
> 
> ...



How about you post a link that proves it was fake, or get back to the discussion the rest of us are having about Trump and his sharpie moment trying to say his tweet was correct.

Yanno...................the rest of us have moved on and know that Obama is no longer in the WH, and that Hillary is finished politically.  It's you conservatives who don't want to discuss the current spate of bullshit that Trump is spewing, because every time it's brought up, you guys scream about Hillary and Obama.  We know that Trump is in the WH, and Hillary isn't.  Apparently, you don't.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I never once heard Obama apologize for marrying Michelle, ignoring Black crime in Chicago, accepting a Nobel prize he did not deserve, apologize for lying about Obamacare, or ignoring ISIS for two years much less wiretapping and undermining Trump!  Much less that he don't even know the number of states in the country!



Is that what you fap to?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Look ShitStain,  you already lost the argument long ago when you started this ad hominem crap about not knowing computers or links when you have NO IDEA my knowledge or background!  But if that isn't funny enough, you link me to the same link and video I already commented on and watched!  You are too fucking funny!  And in it, Trump says NOTHING about Alabama, and clearly says the storm would be turning up the fucking coast and that his chart was only the ORIGINAL (early) data.
> ...



Altered?  It had a barely discernible line drawn on it that was CLEARLY not part of the actual NOAA data, fuckhead!  And nowhere did he mention it, point to it or even mention Alabama!!!  DAMN are you stoopid!


----------



## mdk (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


What is so hard to understand is this.  Trump said something that was wrong...probably to his basr, Alabama loves him, and instead of admitting he was wrong and laughing it off, he doubles down, makes a fake map, and his supporters go into a frenzy defending him.

It should have been a nothing blooper, like Bush, Obama, Biden have made...but it is TRUMP's own behavior that blew it up into something bizarre.

Going to that extreme is unreal, especialy for a president, when it is so easy to just, ok, I got it wrong.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Altered?  It had a barely discernible line drawn on it that was CLEARLY not part of the actual NOAA data, fuckhead!  And nowhere did he mention it, point to it or even mention Alabama!!!  DAMN are you stoopid!



Yes, altered.  that is what it is called when you change something like somebody did to that map.  Do you think it was just coincidence it was over Alabama?

Never mind, of course you do, you do not even know how to scroll down on a computer page


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I never once heard Obama apologize for marrying Michelle, ignoring Black crime in Chicago, accepting a Nobel prize he did not deserve, apologize for lying about Obamacare, or ignoring ISIS for two years much less wiretapping and undermining Trump!  Much less that he don't even know the number of states in the country!




TRANSLATION:  deflect when you cannot refute the facts!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



And that was a real tragedy, their lives were ruined.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What is "fap"?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



When you offer up a fact, I will respond to it


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


oh brother.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting Obamabots.
> ...



How about you do your own research? I've had a an IT whiz making 80k a year explain it to me. Seven layers created on Adobe that never existed in the 1960s.


Go ahead, paper pusher


----------



## mdk (Sep 5, 2019)

The internet can be such a treat at times.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


What a bizarre bunch of claims. Why would apologize for marrying Michelle?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Score a win for CNN...
> 
> View attachment 277672


Damn.....that is good


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


i argued birthers way back, and realized what a waste of time it is...let me know when you have actually seen it ok?

Oh and maybe how you gotCongress and tbe courts and tbe nefia and all the peopke inHawaii's records to keep a secret without leaking for dollars.

Birfers and trufers...same channel.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > I like Trump's immigration policies-kill the illegals. I don't like his rich tax cut or environmental approaches. I prefer Howard Schultz, a potential third party candidate, better than the Democrats-in fact if the Democrats don't come up with somebody better, I will have to vote for Trump or abstain.So you may fawn-I have no use for politicians or the media and posters who support them-I get rightwinger-he is annoying-thinker 101-that _is_ funny.
> ...


I don't think he is funny-he is the product of a system that allows bad choices. He makes mistakes and covers them up-most harmless and silly, but the important work of government sits idle while he fiddles and the Democrats continue their hate fest up to the next election.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Their lives weren't ruined.  They were violent gang bangers Before They went on the wilding.  They were violent gang bangers after they got out of prison.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Either refute it or stop.

We both know you can't. So stop

Being a mod doesn't make you a computer scientist

How was the thing created on tech not created until 20 years later?

No "oh brother'... explain.

This is fun!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


His Sharpie act showed disdain for the intelligence of the public


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Have you actually examined it?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Now you are making shit up
None had a criminal record, they didn’t belong to gangs and they became the most hated people in New York City.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Said what?
Admit what?  That hurricane data changes?
That you can't have the absolute latest data and have some company print it to a card, set up a TV interview and do it all in REAL TIME?
Doubled down WHERE?
Fake map WHERE?  You mean his map was altered to pass as an untouched NOAA map with intentionally deceptive information?  Where, when, and what proof?
*The only people in a frenzy here* are YOU PEOPLE trying to make a total none issue about a storm that is already practically over into a national Trump media event like the guy committed a crime on humanity!  I wouldn't even know about this if not for all you Derps jumping up and down screaming about Trump's Sharpie!

You idiots honestly need to step back, get a grip on yourselves, a grip on reality or some small part of it, take a sober look at what you daily dismiss about your own democrats, and come to terms that you need help.  Deep deep help.  You have needed help ever since Hillary totally blew it and you're going to need full, deep psychoanalysis next year when Trump wins again and proves all your pundits wrong!!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I challenged you. How is a 60s document created using 80s tech?

Save your crap and explain. By now you must realize    I won't post until I'm confifent


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Hurricane data did change. DAYS before Trump made his proclamation that it was headed for Alabama. 
Honest mistake that is easily forgivable. Unless you insist on lying about it


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You keep dodging.  Have you examined it?  How do you know it was created that way?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That is what makes it and those defending it bizarro.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Scanning a 60s document uses modern tech

Smelly, not only is your hygiene suspect but you are dumber than a bag of hammers


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


What is bizarre about taking a Nobel peace prize for nothing?  Then contributing to the death of millions?
What is bizarre about apologizing for lying to the nation about keeping your doctor?  Saving $2500?  About a video causing Benghazi they knew didn't exist?
What is bizarre about apologizing for dismissing a terror organization as JV for years until it has done trillions in damage and untold damage to multiple countries still being felt today?

Yet you have the NERVE to demand Trump "apologize" for there being some kind of mark on a map that might have simply been put there by someone in an earlier discussion that he never even mentioned or made reference to much less claimed anything?

*W O W*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The wilding assaulted more than just the jogger and the jogger was more than raped.  Some Mexican came upon her unconscious body and raped her.  If she hadn't been beaten nearly to death it would not have happened.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You're dodging not me. The fact is your boy released a document that was a fraud. 

Again .... it was created by tech that wasn't available until 20 years after the fact


Explain or stop. Simple


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are basing your claim on a faulty premise that you cant or wont prove.  I am not going to.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The jogger had the shit beat out of her. Blood everywhere
Yet not a drop on any of the Central Park 5
They managed such a horrific crime without leaving a trace and without getting any blood or hairs from the victim on them

None of the wilding victims identified any of the Central Park 5


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


She is trolling to divert the thread away from her master


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ...and his [Trump's] supporters go into a frenzy...



Ahh Yeah.  



 


 


Nuff said.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yet they confessed.

They should have gotten the death penalty instead of a slap on the wrist five years.

July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Really?  You're "proof" is the word of someone you know who works in IT?  How about something a bit more concrete, because anyone can get someone to back their bullshit if they look hard enough, and yours sounds just like that.  I suppose you believed Trump when he said he saw lots of Muslims cheering when the twin towers collapsed?  If you can believe Cheeto Jesus on that claim, why can't you accept his word when he says Obama was a US citizen?  Even your dear leader says he's a citizen, so why are you still on the birther train?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, computer forensics is real. His fraud was created using Adobe and the layering proves it. It's readibly on the net and I've talked to my husband's firm IT mgr.

Seven layers using Adobe.  Do you know what layering is? No and until you do bow out


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



They were exonerated by DNA evidence and a confession of a rapist who was already in jail.  Lester Holt has been doing a series about crime and punishment this week on NBC Nightly News, and he interviewed those people on tonight's newscast.  They said that they were interrogated for 6 to 10 hours without any rest or food, and reached a breaking point and confessed after being told they could go home afterwards.  The Innocence Project looked into it and found that the DNA evidence would exonerate them, as well as found who the real rapist was.  Incidentally, 29 percent of the people that the Innocence Project has found to be not guilty of the crime they were accused of also confessed to a crime they didn't commit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Yea...they did
14-15 year old boys denied sleep and harassed endlessly without their parents or an attorney

Their stories were full of holes and contradicted  available evidence
They were wrong on location, what she was wearing, timing, who did what?

You are right....Trump wanted them dead


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Gfy pencil pusher dude You're an incompetent dumbfuck and blabber too much.

By the way my dad was a MCPO... you? His fodder. You know it and so do I


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You can always tell when she is losing an argument
Her profanity gets worse


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

The Russians were involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The guy who confessed was already in prison and he got a few perks for his "confession".


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

He’s not making up war stories, is he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lets clarify what a lie is. 

If you purposely use a sharpie to expand the direction of a hurricane without and knowledge of how hurricane travel and then lie that you didn't do it then that is purposely lying

quoting OB said 8 years ago is comparing apple to oranges for example oil production. US oil production was no where near that it is today thanks to fracking and directional drilling which change the game

US is now 10th on the list of proven oil reserves
The top dog is Venzuela with 300,787

US has 39,230 with 9 other countries with PROVEN oil reserves

That is quite a difference and yes oil production in the US is in the lead but it is not sustainable in the long run

History of oil production in the US has had its ups and downs

So when you pull a quote years ago when US wasn't even 10th on the list and said that he lied

No he just used information that was available to him at the time. Times change and who knows what the landscape will look like in 10 years

Well the IG report about Obama

While the report does show that Obama and Clinton sent emails to each other. It really doesn't prove that he knew she had a personal server

FBI analysts and Prosecutor 2 told us that former President Barack Obama was one of the 13 individuals with whom Clinton had direct contact using her clintonemail.com account,” the report says in a footnote on page 89.

So he received an email from her, why would he suspect that it was a private email account.

Now if you say he should have know well that just stretching it

You need more proof in order to determine if it was a lie

*I get emails all the time and I do not pay attention to the server or com. Its not important.*  The message of the email is whats important. You read it then either delete it or save it.

It just a conspiracy theory and that blurp is not enough to prove who know what and when but I am sure its enough for repubs as the right goes on a rampage with that its is why Comey did what he did. But it was not Comey it was the process that determine whether she would not be charged. Ultimately the IG itself agreed.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Just what I thought, you don't have anything to back up your bullshit, nor can you refute what I said, so you throw insults and tell me about your daddy who was an MCPO.  So what if your daddy was an MCPO?  I seriously doubt that I would have been any kind of "fodder" for him, as it's doubtful that he and I would have worked in the same specialty.  And, for what it's worth, I've taken on SCPO's, MCPO's, LT's, CDR's, and even one Admiral and won.  Why?  Because I knew my job very well, and was so good at it that my last 2 tours were both independent duty billets, and both of them I was serving in an E-7 billet as an E-6.  Even got special permission from BUPERS to be able to administer Navy Wide Advancement Exams, which is rare, as only E-7's and above are allowed to have possession of those normally.  

And no.....................just because your daddy was in the service, that doesn't give you any room to denigrate mine.  But, keep on the diet of bitch pudding, I've come to expect no less from you.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

30 pages of cackling loons screaming at the sky over the president marking on a map. Nothing is more insane than that.


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!

How in the hell did this man get elected President, and why hasn't someone staged an intervention?

#Sharpiegate trends as people mock Trump for showing Hurricane Dorian path map altered with pen


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Twitter is Trumps laser pointer and democrats are all cats.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!


Remember, this guy is a reality TEE VEE star.  His own reality TEE VEE show ran for 14 seasons, 15 if you count the season with Arnold.  

The fact that folks think any of it is real?  


It amuses me.



He got elected because of compulsory schooling and the fact that the population has no ability for critical thinking.

And the nominating process is pretty much rigged.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> How in the hell did this man get elected President, and why hasn't someone staged an intervention?
> 
> #Sharpiegate trends as people mock Trump for showing Hurricane Dorian path map altered with pen


Clearly there is no telling what uneducated progressive imbeciles will say once they've been through the public school indoctrination and force-fed bullshit by the media.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

democrats are born stupid, you cant fix that


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> 
> 
> Remember, this guy is a reality TEE VEE star.  His own reality TEE VEE show ran for 14 seasons, 15 if you count the season with Arnold.
> ...




Also... no one did more for Trumps campaign than Hillary.

That crazy bitch is such an evil weeble even democrats couldn't make themselves vote for her.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> democrats are born stupid, you cant fix that


I respectfully disagree. I think they are born ignorant like we all are, but that does not seem to have impeded their progressive march to become stupid as soon as possible.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



My FATHER would have scoffed at you. But you know that...you trying so hard to be among a man amongst men.

Now paper pushing boy how does a 60s document be created usin


ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hush soy boy.

Little man. How's that you pencil pushing dweeb? And that's all you were ya know.

Now explain how a 60s document was created on 80s software.  If you can't stfu 

Paper pushing fag


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.


he can take it much more than you, I know, I have mocked you in the past and you have lost it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> ...



Shit dude, Hillary has been out of politics for over 2 years now, why in the hell do you conservatives see a need to keep bringing her up?


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.



He's clearly digging in, tweeting furiously he was right all along. The map he held up was like 4 or 5 days old, and someone altered it with a Sharpie. I don't know what's worse, Trump doubling down or his cultists trying to run interference for him.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > democrats are born stupid, you cant fix that
> ...


well, that is your opinion and impossible to prove, or disprove, either way they are pretty stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No, computer forensics is real. His fraud was created using Adobe and the layering proves it. It's readibly on the net and I've talked to my husband's firm IT mgr.
> 
> Seven layers using Adobe. Do you know what layering is? No and until you do bow out


Obviously your "computer forensics" are FAKE. And if you knew anything about Adobe Acrobat, for any text document it opens it creates random layers, so you know nothing about layers either.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

60 pages. You all need a life. Especially edthecynic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Your daddy would have had zero effect on my life in the Navy.   And, like I thought, you still can't refute anything, nor do you have any proof other than a story some IT dude told you, so again, all you got is insults.  Like I said, I'm not surprised, I've come to expect that from you.  And, if your daddy was a decent MCPO, he would be pissed that his little princess is using his service to denigrate another serviceman.  BTW, I've got 3 Navy Achievement Medals, all awarded by Admirals for being as shit hot at my job as I was, how many does your daddy have?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No, computer forensics is real. His fraud was created using Adobe and the layering proves it. It's readibly on the net and I've talked to my husband's firm IT mgr.
> ...



You “know nothing”? You mean you don’t know anything? Another foreign troll. Amazing.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.
> ...



Really?  You have mocked me and I lost it?  If that is true, you should have zero problem linking to the posts where I lost it because of something you said.  So, put up or shut up.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> ...



If you do some serious deep research, you will find that both are backed by Rothschild money.


Also, if you read outside the government and corporate controlled press, the truth is, those DNC emails were not hacked, they were leaked, IOW, the whole damn thing was a set up.  So we know, she has a public and private life.  You can bet, he does too.  Behind the scenes, they are probably still the best of friends. 

This whole thing is more than likely a scam.  I told my good friend that we could look forward to a bait and switch on gun control.  He didn't believe it.  And now look, Trump is more aggressive in three years than Obama could have hope to have been in eight.  


The plebes are being completely outmaneuvered by the ruling class, b/c they think there is some sort of division between the two parties.  There isn't.

The oligarchy thinks long term, and keeps the small folks angry and distracted from week to week.


It would be funny if it weren't so tragic.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No, I mean she knows absolutely nothing about layering in Adobe Acrobat.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

Twitter might be mocking Trump, but. . . behind the scenes, it is the ruling class that are having the best laugh of all.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  You have mocked me and I lost it?  If that is true, you should have zero problem linking to the posts where I lost it because of something you said.  So, put up or shut up.


your response proves my post, idiot


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.



Said with a Russian accent.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You mean she doesn’t know anything? Double down on your grammar mistake. You are a foreign troll.


----------



## occupied (Sep 5, 2019)

What is his fucking deal? He's turned an honest mistake into a something incomprehensibly stupid.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Said with a Russian accent.


Yes, it is fact, that Hillary Clinton, the democrats, turned to the russians, to try and win the election, beyond being documented, it is now fact established in the court of law, by the testimony of so many criminals.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> How in the hell did this man get elected President, and why hasn't someone staged an intervention?
> 
> #Sharpiegate trends as people mock Trump for showing Hurricane Dorian path map altered with pen


He posted a map the absolutely 100% correct never to be questioned weather scientists put up...

And Trump is the asshole?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2019)

That blond chick spoke for about 5 minuets and I can't tell you what she said....what is her problem?....


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Twitter is Trumps laser pointer and democrats are all cats.


Lol that's perfect


----------



## The VOR (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> How in the hell did this man get elected President, and why hasn't someone staged an intervention?
> 
> #Sharpiegate trends as people mock Trump for showing Hurricane Dorian path map altered with pen


 He is an absolute embarrassment and a stone cold idiot.   I can't believe we've sunk this low.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




I'm a gal, not a dude. 

I bring her up for my own entertainment.


----------



## The VOR (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> ...


 Last time I checked, she won the popular vote, you idiot.   But in your twisted reality, he won by a landslide.  SMH


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You never served in the USN...if you did you did you'd know about USN Chiefs you fcking fraud. I knew it.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

The VOR said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




She won the popular vote but lost the presidency. 

I have never once commented on his winning by a landslide.

Don't lie.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.
> ...


He also forced Coast Guard Rear Admiral Peter Brown to defend the president's comments on Dorian and Alabama. Brown says he briefed the president on Sept. 1 on the "possibility of *tropical storm force winds* in southeastern Alabama."

But Tramp said Alabama would be hit hard, tropical storm force winds are NOT Cat 5.

“In addition to Florida – South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and *Alabama, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipate*d.”
- Donald Jackass Trump


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*"How that map effected your life?"*

I didn't say it did.

*"And what makes you think he altered it?"*

I didn't say he did.

As always, you post from a position of ignorance.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You know less about grammar.


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Said with a Russian accent.
> ...



Dude, just shut up, you make as much sense as Trump.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 5, 2019)

The VOR said:


> He is an absolute embarrassment and a stone cold idiot. I can't believe we've sunk this low.


Tramp is a Cat 5 liar!


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, the hurricane was no threat to Alabama.  The National Weather Service even responded to Trump's fake news....


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 5, 2019)

Why do Democrats think this is a winning issue for them?  It's a winning issue for Trump, it shows he cares about the people of Alabama.


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> ...



Was that the map with the Sharpie bubble, or without it?


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think they are born ignorant like we all are, but that does not seem to have impeded their progress to become stupid as soon as possible.


Yep, Democrats are ignorant, that's why I don't vote for them.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Twitter is Trumps laser pointer and democrats are all cats.




You win the interwebz today!


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Dude, just shut up, you make as much sense as Trump.


oh, okay, I will just shutup because some dumbass on the internet says so, got it, your are right, from now on I am quiet, you can go ahead and post without me bothering, go ahead, moron.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 5, 2019)

The VOR said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> ...


He has mastered the art of trolling his haters. You are a perfect example.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

The left loons have sunk to Sharpies.

How does it feel to be fcking grasping losers?

Goddamn clowns


----------



## emilynghiem (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> 
> How in the hell did this man get elected President, and why hasn't someone staged an intervention?
> 
> #Sharpiegate trends as people mock Trump for showing Hurricane Dorian path map altered with pen



If THAT's your most critical, world shattering
"scandal" you have on Trump, you ain't got much.

Could you imagine comparing, side by side,
the scandals involving Clinton and his sexual activity with an intern on Govt property and time (or the Benghazi attacks where misinformation cost
people their lives because it incited more violence) 
vs. this "scandal" involving a messed up map
and Trump going wild with a marker and how
to interpret weather predictions?

Really?


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

So can anyone explain the Sharpie bubble?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


The one whose DNA was found on the scene?
How do you do that from prison?

What perks do you get for extra convictions?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If Trump was a man, that would have been the end of it


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.

Even his own link says they don't know who altered the map. There is NO VIDEO of Trump doing it.

From the OP's link:



> Oh, and the sharpie is as clear as day. All Hurricane Center maps feature the white outline, and none of them have the additional black line. _*So, if Trump didn't draw it on there himself, he had someone else do it for him. *_



So the title itself is a lie. They have no video and no proof Trump altered the map.

Owned by his own link.

Self pwnage is the best pwnage. You TDS fuckheads really need to get a fucking life. 

/thread.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter is Trumps laser pointer and democrats are all cats.
> ...




Whoo whoo!

I'll take my prize money in beer please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You’re either a foreign troll or an uneducated buffoon. Pick one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Roll Tide


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Do Navy Chiefs use Sharpies to alter documents or do they have too much integrity to do that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Ed's a soy boy...and spews leftist crap.

Also faps to an Ear's pic nightly.

Right Ed? Lol fckn clown


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> So can anyone explain the Sharpie bubble?


Can you 'splain why anyone should care?


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pathetic that there's 422 posts on 43 pages about this.
> ...


And yet, Trump, after five days keeps stoking lies and nonsense, just to keep his lie going. And this is a "nothinburger?" Dude, Trump is mentally unfit because his narcissism is a priority, and the truth be damned.  This is your fearless piece of shit leader who, is himself a "nothinburger." He's a zero. A big fat liar and he is worth teats. Stop defending the worst human being this country has ever seen as a leader. You Trump fools keep digging your own grave supporting this worthless piece of shit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> So can anyone explain the Sharpie bubble?



Your little woodie soy boy?


----------



## The VOR (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.


 And he loves having morons like you.


MarathonMike said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


 You are an even bigger idiot than he is.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.


The mockery was getting to him
That’s why he created an event to show the hurricane headed to Alabama

His last minute decision to alter the weather map made him a laughing stock


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



No fag, they'd mock you.

Now run along before you get hurt and whine


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Bwaaaack!!!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.
> 
> Even his own link says they don't know who altered the map. There is NO VIDEO of Trump doing it.
> 
> ...


That hasn't stopped the pearl clutchers and hand wringers from spending two days and 31 pages (so far) from screeching about it.

They obviously have no life.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Why do Democrats think this is a winning issue for them?  It's a winning issue for Trump, it shows he cares about the people of Alabama.



Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.
> ...



Lol well the Russian shit went south


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


As always, "nothing" from you.  This is what the video explains so clearly. It's not just to show how pathetic Trump is, but your response tells us how pathetic and childish his base is.


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there


The forecast said it was headed there.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

The VOR said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.
> ...




You are so right!

You have proven yourself to be a master-de-baiter right here on our own little usmb board.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there
> ...


Don't cloud a good liberoidal temper tantrum with the facts.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there
> ...



Wnger is just pushing his post count. Nobody gives two shots about that clown


----------



## The VOR (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 Now that isn't very christian like language, is it?

 You better bring the heavy duty knee pads with you again to the confessional. 

It looks like this time you're gonna have to blow the whole rectory, and no, begging the padre to eat pussy at the convent again instead isn't going to work this time.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Not at all. It's part of the impeachment/ jail time package for Trump to go along with the campaign finance crimes.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL! Yeah, they are easily distracted by things like laser pointers.


----------



## McRib (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there
> ...



No it didn't.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Any member of our military would be appalled at the child like lies of the President
Someone in the military would never get away with such an act


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.
> ...


Which one? The life with a sane president like Obama, or the life with  a narcissist,mentally disturbed Trump, who lies with every sentence?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.
> ...


All predicated by a President unwilling to admit an error


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It rolled so much Trump got caught lying about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there
> ...


Not on Sunday it didn’t 
Isn’t Trump powerful enough to get the correct forecast?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Flaming imbecile .... had trump said days earlier that Dorian could hit Alabama, he would have been right. But saying it after the storm changed direction and was projected to go up the coast, he was wrong.

And because he's a man-child with the temperament of a 4 year old, he can't bring himself to admit he was wrong. And because he won't admit he's wrong and his followers are a bunch of fluffers, y'all are defending him for being wrong and then lying about being wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.



Bullshit. Trump stays up all night worrying about what to tweet about Rosie O'Donnell..


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Not on Sunday it didn’t
> Isn’t Trump powerful enough to get the correct forecast?


You think the liberal media is going to cooperate with Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

All this mocking because Trump is unwilling to admit he was wrong


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Someone gave the President the old and altered map.  They did it intending just the result that occurred.
> 
> Find out who did it and prosecute them.


For someone with a lot of bucks, it's funny how none ever stop at his desk.


----------



## BWK (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map


He’s the greatest president in American history


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Trump is getting trolled for getting caught in a childish lie


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting patiently for trike dude, winger and Ed to explain how a 1960s document was made on 1980s tech.
> 
> Lol


Lol lol loon triggered.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not on Sunday it didn’t
> ...


The weather service works for him


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.
> ...


Wow you’re wrong on just about everything eh?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> But when put on top of the pile of the zillions of other examples, it points to a clear, and troubling larger issue that can't be ignored.



The larger issue is mass psychosis.. Especially, from KoolAid servers who call themselves journalists.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Sep 5, 2019)

He should have been honest about the mistake from the beginning in my opinion. He was basing his information on an old forecast track and simply made a mistake, we all make mistakes. I would assume that his staff was giving him updated information, but maybe not, it's hard to know. Nonetheless he is only making it worse for himself right now unfortunately.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 5, 2019)

odanny said:


> So can anyone explain the Sharpie bubble?


You can’t make this shit up.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> He should have been honest about the mistake from the beginning in my opinion. He was basing his information on an old forecast track and simply made a mistake, we all make mistakes. I would assume that his staff was giving him updated information, but maybe not, it's hard to know. Nonetheless he is only making it worse for himself right now unfortunately.


He is his own worst enemy

With any other president, it would have been over in twenty minutes


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.


Next time Donny and his wife walk up the stairs to AF1, tell me who has the biggest ass.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > He should have been honest about the mistake from the beginning in my opinion. He was basing his information on an old forecast track and simply made a mistake, we all make mistakes. I would assume that his staff was giving him updated information, but maybe not, it's hard to know. Nonetheless he is only making it worse for himself right now unfortunately.
> ...



Humility is a trait often forgotten about but in my opinion is vital for a leader to have.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map



He is their favorite president


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...


He looks at humility as weakness

But he never hesitates to show weakness in character


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would disagree. The ability to admit one's mistakes and learn from them is vital to a leader being able to make good decisions. Trump cannot do this, and it should not be ignored.



Let's turn off the noise of the 50 some-odd pages of juvenile taunting I missed since yesterday and look at WHERE "admitting mistakes" is a problem... 

There are ANCHORS on major networks asserting that Alabama was NEVER IN THE PATH and that Trump made it up... There are also journalists claiming that the whole map he used was a fraud... 

It's a mini-example of how hard it is to find the folks "that can't admit mistakes"...  

But it's not really THAT hard.. Virtually 85% of the folks in this thread -- ALL of them "party animals" REFUSE "to admit mistakes"... 

It's just hard to tell which of the completely BOGUS allegations Trump was TRYING to respond to..  His mistake is prolonging the dumpster fire... If he was responding to the allegation that Alabama was NEVER in the officially projected path -- he's correct to point that out.. 

But mainly, trying to re-infuse any integrity into the media or getting the deranged to stop wildly striking out and nailing themselves to the walls is a fool's errand.. And in that way -- Trump is a bit of fool.. 

He doesn't need to address the deranged. He needs to do his job and let the opposition completely BBQ themselves like they did LAST NIGHT with that scarier and crazier than hell "Climate Change Summit"... 

The amount of real science or policy that came of that wouldn't fill a single commercial spot.. And the apologizing for "not admitting mistakes" from THAT major self-annihilation would take YEARS to unwind...


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Waiting Obamabots.
> 
> How is a 1960 document released that was created on 1980 tech
> 
> ...


Holyfuck, you Birthers are brain-dead. The PDF he had posted was created in 2011 by scanning in his birth records. If you had even an once of intelligence you'd know that creating a PDF can generate layers. Why, you're too stupid to ask? Because both Photoshop and PDF format were created by the same company, Adobe. It's with layers in a PDF document that enable you to search a graphic image. I don't think the collective IQ of all Birthers summed up reaches triple digits.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

*If y'all are off on Birth Certificates, it might be time to close this... Couldn't figure out how THIS topic could sustain discussion for 64 pages... *


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I would disagree. The ability to admit one's mistakes and learn from them is vital to a leader being able to make good decisions. Trump cannot do this, and it should not be ignored.
> ...


Bullshit

Networks routinely admit an error

Our Presidents, childlike refusal to do so only makes matters worse. His attempt to provide a poorly doctored weather map made him a target for the derision you see in this thread


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> *If y'all are off on Birth Certificates, it might be time to close this... Couldn't figure out how THIS topic could sustain discussion for 64 pages... *



Ignore it

Just Conservatives trying to derail the thread


----------



## RealDave (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...




Sad is you assfucks not caring that Trump lies to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LMAO you didn’t understand the interference because you’re a foreign moron. Love it. Exposed by me again! I own You.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

mdk said:


>


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bullshit
> 
> Networks routinely admit an error



You mean mistakes like hiring all the high paid govt criminals who were directing an inside attack on our elections and political system to protect their own asses?  And fueled the "agent of Putin" and traitor fest that killed politics in America for 2 fucking years??? 

Get real and ADMIT THAT MISTAKE you just made....


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  I haven’t demanded anything.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 5, 2019)

The VOR said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!
> ...


Really? For posting a map the supposed people that can predict our climate down to a tenth of a degree over the next ten years put up?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I know what layering is and I call bs on that.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 5, 2019)

The left would like you to know the experts on glowbull warming that know everything about the weather and are going to need all of your income to save the planet and take all your stuff away. Made up a map Trump reposted which was wrong.

And Trump is an idiot for doing that. Not the ones that know fucking everything and will be running your life we’re wrong. Hell no, fucking Trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

‘What I said was accurate!’: Trump stays fixated on his Alabama error as hurricane pounds the Carolinas

Tim O’Brien, a Trump biographer and executive editor of Bloomberg Opinion, said the Alabama claims underscore the president’s belief that admitting error is a sign of weakness. 

“He’s doubling down on the worst sides of his troubled personality — to never admit an error and to continue obsessing about it, and emphasizing it, when it doesn’t serve him well to do so,” he said. “He doesn’t move along because he is incapable of moving along.”


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Trump had nothing to do with those hoodlums getting convicted you loon. Witnesses SAW them (and they admitted to a night of) wilding in that park. De Pitzio didn't want any investigation to interfere with his anti-cop bullshit so he declared the case shut and formed over millions in taxpayer money.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



He was OK till he thought he needed to doctor the map
Kind of childish


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit
> ...


No idea WTF you are talking about


----------



## okfine (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump wants to privatize NOAA:

Trump Taps AccuWeather CEO To Head NOAA, Breaking With Precedent Of Nominating Scientists | Ocean Leadership


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


No witnesses identified them 
Trump demanded the death penalty


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting Obamabots.
> ...



No you haven't moved on, given the bitching you and your other idiots do on a daily basis about Trump while you fellate Barry and Michael. By the way, if a sharpie triggers you this much snowflake, I suggest you seek counseling. Your constant stream of bullshit and lies about Trump on a daily basis is just getting old. We know Trump is in the White House. YOU loons keep crying about Russia and Hillary won the popular vote so STFU.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

occupied said:


> What is his fucking deal? He's turned an honest mistake into a something incomprehensibly stupid.


ya, exactly, and his defenders are circling the wagons.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 5, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> 
> 
> Remember, this guy is a reality TEE VEE star.  His own reality TEE VEE show ran for 14 seasons, 15 if you count the season with Arnold.
> ...



He got nominated because he's entertaining.  Nothing more, nothing less.  He made jokes about how bad things are in Washington.  And then when he was elected, he made things much, much worse, and no one is laughing any more.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Said with a Russian accent.
> ...


What alternate reality did THAT come out of?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...



There may be a day when he is not a total embarrassment.  Today wasn’t that day.  Tomorrow isn’t looking good either


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> ...




That right there is what ya call your basic whole lot of wrong in a short amount of post.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lol 23 pages of sharpie? Triggered!!!


While the the president of the United States is on day #5.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 5, 2019)

So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...

What happens when he does that concerning matters of war and peace?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Please list the "errors" CNN and MSDNC have made since Trump was elected president that went in HIS FAVOR. You know.....meaning those two useless rags of trash accidentally made Trump look GOOD and were wrong about it.

I'm waiting.

When a network consistently errors in only one direction its no longer considered error, it's considered bias.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Lesh said:


> So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...
> 
> What happens when he does that concerning matters of war and peace?




Oh no!

Sure to happen and sooo scary!


----------



## abu afak (Sep 5, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


Just wanted to see what amoral SCUM Bag would defend Prez FRAUD.

We have him.
A senior Mod ahole whose an off the cliff Partisan.

His claim of course was Sunday AM on a Weekend he Canceled Poland for to watch and be Briefed on the Hurricane.... at first at Camp David on Friday.

But quickly turned to another Golfing Weekend a t a Trumpov course in Va..
The Hurricane Track was Nowhere Near Alabama at the time he made the claim nor for Days previous.

*Worse than his Ignoring days of Forecasts (or possibly - hark - thinking Alabama was an Atlantic Coast Southern State!!......)

He/staff then [Fraudulently Altered a National Weather Service Map* with a Black Marker to defend from the embarrassment.

Only an ASSHOLE and BLIND 100% Partisan would defend him.

*Trump Showed Off A Fake Hurricane Dorian Forecast Map To Support His False Claim It Would Hit Alabama*
Asked why the map appeared to be altered with a Sharpie, Trump told reporters, “I don’t know.”
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...TmbEtYcU8EFdnF_kaM7oNZyimgFpiaLA2oleyxxwwtLYM

*"...About 20 minutes after Trump’s tweet Sunday, the National Weather Service office in Birmingham took the unusual step of tweeting that “Alabama will NOT see any impacts from #Dorian.”

✔
@NWSBirmingham
Alabama will NOT see any impacts from #Dorian. We repeat, No impacts from Hurricane #Dorian will be felt across Alabama. The system will remain too far east. #alwx
11:11 AM - Sep 1, 2019

James Spann, a renowned broadcast meteorologist in Alabama, also hit back at the president’s False claim, tweeting, “Alabama will Not be impacted by Dorian in any way.”*

“I have zero interest in politics. Dorian will not affect Alabama in any way. That is not a political statement,” Spann said in a tweet.

Trump’s tweet was later fact-checked by Jonathan Karl on ABC World News, prompting the president to lash out at the reporter, calling it a “phony hurricane report by [a] lightweight reporter.” Trump went on to claim — without citing any sources and contrary to his own government’s forecast — that “under certain original scenarios, it was in fact correct that Alabama could have received some ‘hurt.’”.​
`

`


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No wonder you're so badly informed.. 12 or more high level FBI fired, demoted, under investigation.. MOST of them NOW WORKING at the leftist media outlets.. And you have NO CLUE that these folks LIED to you CONSTANTLY about the agent of Putin thingy for 2 years... 

At the SAME TIME -- you have no concept of how these same folks abused the most dangerous intel system in the world to sabotage an election they did not approve of... 

YOU --- simply don't matter... BECAUSE you're programmed by deranged morons....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map


This is exactly what was intended by whoever used the sharpie, altered the map and gave it to the president.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 5, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> The left would like you to know the experts on glowbull warming that know everything about the weather and are going to need all of your income to save the planet and take all your stuff away. Made up a map Trump reposted which was wrong.
> 
> And Trump is an idiot for doing that. Not the ones that know fucking everything and will be running your life we’re wrong. Hell no, fucking Trump.


How, some Deplorable dickhead from Missouri on a message board should be believed about his conspiracy theories about climate change. 

Couldn't make this shit up.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And that's what they should have gotten.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

abu afak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Forecasted paths are notorious vapor-ware.. On LATE THURS of that week, ALL of the projections were still for the storm to run through Florida into the Gulf..  Trump took off for Labor Day.. Made an IMPROMPTU speech and recalled the states from the Thurs map..  The one he showed was from Wednesday.. 

NO harm was done. People living in hurricane country are glued to the most recent forecasts.. YOU being as unhinged as you are GLUED to a setting of raving demented...


----------



## Lesh (Sep 5, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...
> ...


You think it's inconceivable for Trump to lie about matters of war and peace?

This says you're wrong


----------



## dblack (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish this were funny. The constant, absurd lying, over the most trivial shit, is a political strategy to seed as much confusion and doubt as possible. That's how populists and fascists gain power.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Lesh said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




I think it's ridiculous to get so wound up I have to make shit up to be frightened about.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 5, 2019)

okfine said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Trump is worried, about twitter, ha, ha, ha. Trump earned billions, without twitter. Trump is a TV star, without twitter. Trump bought the Miss America pageant. Trump marries the most beautiful model in the World. Trump, is the American dream. Trump will sleep tonight, without giving one thought in regards to the irrelevant twitter.
> ...



Donnie...but he IS the ass so it's an unfair comparison.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 5, 2019)

Coyote said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


----------



## cnm (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge? It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.


His voters certainly do.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Aldo Raine (Sep 5, 2019)

occupied said:


> What is his fucking deal? He's turned an honest mistake into a something incomprehensibly stupid.



  Indeed, but it is because he is incomprehensibly stupid!


----------



## deannalw (Sep 5, 2019)

Aldo Raine said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > What is his fucking deal? He's turned an honest mistake into a something incomprehensibly stupid.
> ...




I am SO proud of you two and your big big word!


----------



## okfine (Sep 5, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


LOL... You somewhat figured it out. The answer is, SHE does...HIM!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Because they’ve got nothing else.

They can’t defend the idiot Trump, so they resort to attacking Clinton.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently he didn’t care about Alabama enough to tell them the hurricane was not headed there
> ...


LOLOL

Uh, no, it wasn't heading there when Trump said it was heading there....






You trump cock holsters just can't slurp up enough.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map
> ...


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump could say Dorian is still heading for Alabama, and conservatives would argue that he has a point.  Remember how many still argue that Mexico is paying for the wall, and that other countries are paying for the tariff taxes Trump has imposed on them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump finds Obama's *REAL* birth certificate...


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Seawytch said:


>


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 277696


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Flaming Hemorrhoid .... Trump said the storm WAS going to change direction and head up the coast!  Can't you even fucking hear right you idiot?  But because you are a boy child with the brain of a carrot, you can never admit you are wrong!  But because all you never-trumptsers can never admit your pathetic desperation, you all are trying to attack him on one more nothing burger then lying about being wrong, 

Geesh, had you pathetic dumpsters been 1/1000th as critical of your own candidates, we might not have had the worst president in US history followed by the worst most corrupt lying falling coughing stealing candidate in history!


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Looks like Kellyanne _might_ have been right.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


*"Trump said the storm WAS going to change direction and head up the coast!"*

LOLOL

Fucking retard, Alabama's not on the coast....


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 5, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Because without Trump we'd be dealing with that piece of human filth. I'm not a Trump fan, but at least he's not Hillary Clinton. Human filth.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> *"Trump said the storm WAS going to change direction and head up the coast!"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Fucking retard, Alabama's not on the coast....


Yes, that may have been his Main and Biggest/STUPIDEST error.

He may be proud of showing that (Fraudulent) Map with the early forecasts showing it going across Florida..
because when he made his Sunday morning utterance and the direction was clearly up the Atlantic Coast....
*His real (and even more embarrassing) error may have been the Blindingly STUPID assumption that Alabama was a Southeastern Atlantic state!*

You have to realize just how Stupid Trump is.
He does!
He blocked all his school records and test results from view.
The guy has the knowledge of half a GED.

If he thought Alabama was on the Atlantic coast (near Ga and the Carolinas) his statement would have made more sense.. at least for someone THAT ignorant.
Most people just can't imagine how dumb he is.
Further proved by the goofy FRAUD of a Doctored map that only a 70 IQ con man would try.
UNFIT for office.

`


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

*Let's not forget that the entire premise of this thread* was based on another Leftard Lie:  that Trump altered a weather map with a Sharpie.  660 posts later and they have totally failed to prove it was even a Sharpie much less that Trump was even the one who actually drew the line, much less that anyone but them even noticed or cared and the entire thing is a total nothing burger anyway with absolutely no teeth with not even one Alabaman produced on record who so much as even saw the video or bought an extra water bottle because of it!


FUTURE LEFTIST GETTING HIS FIRST MOUTHFULS OF ENVIRONMENTALLY-
APPROVED TRUMP MUSH

Draw a line on a map:  they care.
Have some dumb illegal drown trying to sneak into the country in the middle of the night:  they care.
But have Americans die in a savage raid in Benghazi that was ignored then covered up and they are totally good with it!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Lesh said:


> So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...


While claiming to get updates every hour even while playing golf.
Was he lying about that too?????


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


NO!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


But he knows infinitely more about layers than you do!


----------



## TomParks (Sep 6, 2019)

67 pages of pure liberal bullshit. The earlier computer models predicted what Trump wrote.....luckily the storm changed direction.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 6, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...
> ...



Telling people they're about to be hit by a Category 5 hurricane is no laughing matter.  Telling the people of Alabama the Hurricane will do real damage when this is patently false, is also illegal under US law.

In perilous times, the country relies on the President to provide sound information to help them through.  This President is either incapable or uninterested to fulfilling this role, just like he's incapable to doing the other things to lead the country.  

Someone should patiently explain to Trump that admitting you made a mistake isn't a sign of weakness, it's a sign of strength.  Only an insecure and incompetent fool doubles down and lies about his mistakes, but Trump really is that stupid.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.


Having tried 111 other ways of trying to keep him out of office or get him out, now you idiots think you can out mock out-tweet him?!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit
> ...


When YOU admit that that is just conspiracy theory BULLSHIT first!
And stop trying to derail this thread!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

elektra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  You have mocked me and I lost it?  If that is true, you should have zero problem linking to the posts where I lost it because of something you said.  So, put up or shut up.
> ...


The Left needs this.  They are totally spastic over any thread they can grasp onto now to try to lash out at Trump as he totally spanks their asses on everything they try before pounding their holes raw next year with reelection!


----------



## WillPower (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.



Good plan...drive the President over the edge....what could possibly go wrong?  you fucking simpleton.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

odanny said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.
> ...


Try one or two days, Moron.  Gee, you don't even lie well.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Quit trying to derail this thread with your moronic Q-Anon conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

WillPower said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long he can stand this mockery before he goes over the edge?  It seems that every time Trump is mocked, he loses it just a bit more each time.
> ...


It's what the Left does.  The DNC is a failed political party whose only purpose now is to use the government, MSM, and all their useful idiots to try to drive the few sane people crazy.

The entire SharpieGate thing is just the latest dreamed up to try to deflect attention from the fact that the best they got is Kamala, AOC, moonbat Pelosi, Socialist Sanders, WooWoo Warren and Sniffer Bloodshot Biden as their only hopes after losing with the pear-shaped, lying, cough, cackling, stumbling, falling down hard drive wiping mobster Hillary.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Orange Man Bad?
> ...


^^^
TDS


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

TomParks said:


> 67 pages of pure liberal bullshit. The earlier computer models predicted what Trump wrote.....luckily the storm changed direction.


So if trump says tomorrow that Dorian is still a threat to Alabama,  he's right because a week ago it looked like Alabama could have been in the path?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Forecasted paths are notorious vapor-ware.. On LATE THURS of that week, ALL of the projections were still for the storm to run through Florida into the Gulf.. *Trump took off for Labor Day.. Made an IMPROMPTU speech and recalled the states from the Thurs map.. The one he showed was from Wednesday..*


Except the pathological liar was claiming he was getting hourly updates about Dorian on his "working" vacation, EVEN while golfing.
So will you admit that if he was not lying about the map, then he was lying about being updated?
*Trump had a staffer follow him around in a golf cart to give him updates on Hurricane Dorian at his Virginia golf course*
Grace Panetta





President Donald Trump spent his Labor Day morning at the Trump National Golf Course in Sterling, Virginia, as Hurricane Dorian continued its slow crawl toward the United States.


----------



## cnm (Sep 6, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Someone should patiently explain to Trump that admitting you made a mistake isn't a sign of weakness, it's a sign of strength.


But I bet he believes that listening to someone is a sign of weakness...


----------



## cnm (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> The entire SharpieGate thing is just the latest dreamed up


Hilarity. As though the egomaniac in the White House needs his ludicrous behaviour to be dreamed up.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

Aldo Raine said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > What is his fucking deal? He's turned an honest mistake into a something incomprehensibly stupid.
> ...



And yet he whooped your ass in 2016. What does that say about the Dem party and the entire liberal media?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

The leading Dem 2020 candidate can't speak without making a huge gaffe and blood spurts from the guy's eye and the left dare point a finger at Trump


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


As Tramp said, it was a RIGGED election.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Nothing. It says a lot about Trump voters, though.


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> The leading Dem 2020 candidate can't speak without making a huge gaffe and blood spurts from the guy's eye and the left dare point a finger at Trump


Fake news. The lie about Biden's bloody eye had a thread here on USMB and for days multiple requests for evidence failed to show evidence of this lie. 

By the way, even FOX News is mocking Trump's sharpie stupidity and pathetic attempts to rewrite his dishonest effort to hide his mistake.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




  Ewe are assuming I voted Democrat in '16.  As usual ewe are wrong, try again!


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

deannalw said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


How witty, a masturbator, coming from the demoRATS who are full of pedophiles and rapist. Epstein, wiener, Weinstein. Of course the first thing out of  your sick mind is perverted.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Bullshit. Trump stays up all night worrying about what to tweet about Rosie O'Donnell..


And it took you all night to come up with that.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> Wow you’re wrong on just about everything eh?


Except when I see you as an idiot.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

okfine said:


> Next time Donny and his wife walk up the stairs to AF1, tell me who has the biggest ass.


Cause you are like Epstein, Weiner, and Weinstein?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


LOL 

Poor boobtoob.... can't even count to 3. He thinks potato comes after 2.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 6, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I would disagree. The ability to admit one's mistakes and learn from them is vital to a leader being able to make good decisions. Trump cannot do this, and it should not be ignored.
> ...



That was a long winded way to say "well they do it too....".

I have already addressed that juvenile way of thinking


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 6, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Nope.  Just laughing at you oddball.


----------



## cnm (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> So then shitstain, that other map WASN'T an official NOAA map as you claimed? Just as your aerial picture WASN'T an actual map of the full crowd taken DURING the Trump inauguration? Any more faux photos or claims you'd like to share?


It was an adulterated map warning of weather conditions presented as an official publication. An offence against US Code, I believe.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You seem deranged

It is Trump telling the Bullshit and lies


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > So then shitstain, that other map WASN'T an official NOAA map as you claimed? Just as your aerial picture WASN'T an actual map of the full crowd taken DURING the Trump inauguration? Any more faux photos or claims you'd like to share?
> ...



Since he did it after the fact, probably isn’t a crime
Just reveals his character


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 23 pages of sharpie? Triggered!!!
> ...


Who else would have spent five days on........I did not make a mistake


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Ed is either a foreign troll or an illiterate buffoon. He doubled down on his stupidity and it is on record.


----------



## cnm (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I don't see any time constraints in the code, I'd say it was published...

_“Whoever knowingly issues or publishes any counterfeit weather forecast or warning of weather conditions falsely representing such forecast or warning to have been issued or published by the Weather Bureau, United States Signal Service, or other branch of the Government service, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ninety days, or both.”_​


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Why are you defending the indefensible?

Trump made his claims on Sunday. If he presented information from Thursday he was wrong and had a responsibility to correct his error and apologize for any confusion he may have caused 

That is what responsible adults do. Instead, he has prolonged a minor mistake for five days and opened himself up to well deserved mocking


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Sure you did. You paid for a piece of paper from the U of Buffalo that erroneously told you that you’re an educated man.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ‘What I said was accurate!’: Trump stays fixated on his Alabama error as hurricane pounds the Carolinas
> 
> Tim O’Brien, a Trump biographer and executive editor of Bloomberg Opinion, said the Alabama claims underscore the president’s belief that admitting error is a sign of weakness.
> 
> “He’s doubling down on the worst sides of his troubled personality — to never admit an error and to continue obsessing about it, and emphasizing it, when it doesn’t serve him well to do so,” he said. “He doesn’t move along because he is incapable of moving along.”


This is the essential Trump

Tying up his administration in defending a mistaken pronouncement

We DID have the biggest crowd ever
I DID win the popular vote


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


You are probably lying to me and I don't care. Then again, he put money in my pocket with a tax cut and you didn't.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

deanrd said:


> It is a violation of federal law to falsify a National Weather Service forecast and pass it off as official, as President Trump did here.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2074
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Gerald Ford and his charts-salemen have to sell harder, customers have to buy smarter


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

elektra said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


 Wow, Epstein Weiner and Weinstein? Two of the three are very close friends to Donald Trump and Weiner has been out of office forever. 
 You’re not making a very good argument.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump called a fox reporter into the oval office to bitch and whine that his “side“ isn’t being reported on over the FAKE “Alabama“ controversy. 

 Admit it slimes. You hitched your wagon to a garbage dump, not a shooting star.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, the sniveling little bitch who has no life.
> ...



That award is worth more than Hillary "winning" popular vote trophy.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah let's not mention that the forecast was dead wrong anyway.
> ...



And we pay people to give us 50/50 chance? 
50/50 is not a forecast. The same chance you get by flipping the coin.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Who doctored the map?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



that is a mystery...though we do know of one person that has a fondness for Sharpies


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 6, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeppers, let me have a guess at that...


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



You mean the over 60 million loyal Americans in 30 states who voted for Trump those Trump voters including Americans in 3 blue states?


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2019)

Russia, Russia, Russia

Racist, Racist, Racist

Sharpie, Sharpie Sharpie

What will the stupid TDS afflicted Moon Bats come up with next?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > The leading Dem 2020 candidate can't speak without making a huge gaffe and blood spurts from the guy's eye and the left dare point a finger at Trump
> ...



Why don't you idiots demand a special counsel to investigate sharpiegate. We all know if Obama had made a simple mistake say, claiming there was 57 states you assholes wouldn't attack him like a pack of rabid dogs. Here's an idea, rot in hell.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

Aldo Raine said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



I assume you don't matter, based on your posts.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Wow, Epstein Weiner and Weinstein? Two of the three are very close friends to Donald Trump and Weiner has been out of office forever.
> You’re not making a very good argument.


Says you,
They are Democrats, that is fact
Democrats are the sexually deprived, 
You did reference sex in your post, why?


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Deal with it. That was the forecast. No one convinced anyone it was going to hit dead center of Florida. The forecasters continually monitored the storm and never drew a 100% confirmation of any direct hit. Based on how strong or weak a high pressure system is going to be, in order to keep a storm pushed back, is not always 100% known. Forecasters have made that clear over and over. It's too bad these Trump goons can't follow along with the science, or even pay attention for that matter.


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Take a wild guess.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


 And he is taking it back out with Tariffs and piling on to the National Debt.  You people are  easily bought off.  Fuck the country as long as he get a few extra bucks.


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

Flash said:


> Russia, Russia, Russia
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist
> 
> ...


Trump provides the insanity, lying, and corruption. It isn't the Left coming up with anything. It's the failure of Trump who brings it up, no one else.


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the laughing stock of the world;   The best of comedians' 'sketch comedy' after President Trump unveils Sharpie-d map
> ...


Only to a herd of Sheep.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Russia, Russia, Russia
> ...




That shithead Obama provided enough lies from the government to last this country for the next 150 years.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

elektra said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


  Epstein & Weistein did not run for office.  Democrats dumped Weiner.

You assfucks are still voting for Vitter (Who hired prostitutes on his cell phone from the Catpitol floor) or Roy Moore..


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Or independent people from all back grounds, and  nationalities .


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

Flash said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


  Anorther Trumpette lying about Obama.

Is this all you assholes have?   but....but...bt  Obama...  Trump lies more in any given  day that Obama told his entire Presidency.


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Frustrating isn't it? I mean, when you have nothing to defend Trump with, then turn to Obama as your escape route. Pretty pitiful excuse, don't you think?


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

Which should bother the Trumpetres more?

1) Trump lied & brought a stupid altered map

2) Trump thought you were so stupid not to know it


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The crowd at his rallies look more like white Sheep to me. Almost like a white sheet plastered behind him.  You don't see much of any other kind of background. Looks more like a Klan rally. And based on these last white supremacist killings that were stoked by Trump, I'd say that's exactly what they are. "A klan rally." Lol! No wonder this is your "greatest president."


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I'm pointing out the epic hypocrisy and double standards of the left, suck it.


----------



## BWK (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


57 states was nothing Obama kept pedaling as a lie. No hypocrisy, and you have no critical thinking skills. You're a loser foraging for something you never had.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It’s called assimilation. It’s so we are all similar, together for one cause making America free and great


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You can keep your doctor and your plan under Obamacare ring a bell you stupid shit?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Interesting question...Who done it?

What we know....

Prior to the fake dog and pony show, Trump was briefed with an unaltered map
By the time the briefing was conducted shortly after, the map had been altered with a Sharpie to include Alabama
Trump does all his signings and always makes notes using a black Sharpie. Few other adults always carry a Sharpie

Draw your own conclusions


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I didn’t see a Sharpie....did you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Good point
Obama laughed at himself and made it clear there were 50 states. 10 years later, Conservatives still bring it up

Does that mean we get to mock Trumps Sharpie skills for the next decade?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > So then shitstain, that other map WASN'T an official NOAA map as you claimed? Just as your aerial picture WASN'T an actual map of the full crowd taken DURING the Trump inauguration? Any more faux photos or claims you'd like to share?
> ...




  *Oooooooo! *    Adulteration!   Offense against US Code!   Someone might have previously drawn a line marking an area of potential concern on a map!    All this from the same drooling idiot who just three years ago when Comey announced Hillary likely violated at least 6 and maybe 9 federal US Codes   on the handling and protection of sensitive national security information,    and a year before that when she adulterated 36,000 government records so no one could track what she really said and did regarding national intelligence, finance and foreign governments   and a year before that when she wantonly let four top government officials be slaughtered to hide her gun running operation   said:  "You guys are obsessed!    This has all been investigated!    Nothing to see here!  Move on!   Dude, you better stop sniffing so many Sharpies!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




You betcha.  Let's let Trump off with a warning this time and a slap on the wrist!  But he better WATCH IT, next time!    

My suggestion:  Maybe we need to assign a new officer to control the use and dispensation of all Sharpies, crayons and paste glue in the White House to be kept under lock and key the rest of the time and well accounted for!  Let's avert another national crisis!!!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Who?


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump's goofy sharpie escapade will live in infamy and be a part of his legacy. No amount of what about Hillary nonsense will change history recording his mental, emotional, and character deficiencies.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Maybe those who work for Trump need to stand up and say........Sir, this is not a good idea


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


 The Trump administration is too tragic to mock. Trump is going to be the example for 100 years into the future as what the worst president in history would look like. 
 Look at all of trumps people that are in prison. And that’s with Republicans trying to block everything. What happens when they’re completely out of power? Even after Trump is gone they’re still going to be investigating his kids. Who inherited his empire of corruption. 

 Except for Tiffany. They won’t be investigating Tiffany.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

cnm said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




You know what we need?  Another investigation by the democrats into whether Trump ought to be fined or imprisoned for having a mark on a weather map.  Do it!


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Obama said 57 states instead of 47, a tongue slip.

Trump intentionally misrepresented where the hurricane would go, a violation of 8 US Code § 2074, and then doubled down on this several times.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

.


rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Hey idiot, if you use a weather map that is one or two days old that you SAY was the current map at its time, how do you "prolong" anything much less for 5 days?  I'm still waiting for one of you drooling idiots to show where anything even happened much less was prolonged?  Produce ONE PERSON who actually acted on Trump's day old map because it had a black line on it that clearly wasn't part of the actual map.  Then remember what you said:  That RESPONSIBLE ADULTS CORRECT ERRORS AND APOLOGIZE FOR INCORRECT INFORMATION.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...




  Lol, I KNOW ewe don't!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


For future generations, this will serve as an anecdote for the mentality of Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> .
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


How did Trump prolong it?
It was a simple mistake that could have quickly been corrected and forgotten about

Instead, Trump insisted that his staff prove him correct. It was Trump who insisted on a Dog and Pony Show that would back him up
It was Trump who pulled out his Sharpie
What we got was an embarrassment for his administration


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

I made a bunch of 2-month excursions over the years to Eastern Europe thanks in part to Sharpies


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Obama, "you can keep your doctor and your plan" a blatant lie he repeated a dozen times during the 2012 election. Now shut the hell up you hack.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


He put money in your pocket that your kids and grandkids will have to pay back since he added more than 2 trillion dollars in debt since then. There ain't no sharpie that can cross that out.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Nothing in Obamacare law prevents insurance companies from offering the same old plans indefinitely - that it was entirely their choice to cancel any plans they cancelled - and then you call Obama's statement a lie, as if he, and not insurers, was in any way responsible for the cancellation of plans.

However, there were crappy insurance plans which didnt meet the standards (when ACA first started).  But these were plans that nobody would like, unless they were masochist.


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Winner Winner chicken dinner.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



^^^ more proof the left are juveniles and should not be in charge. You dumb ass libs make it too easy.


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Best post of the day.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Let’s look at that “lie”

Republicans at the time were spreading misinformation that everyone would be forced to take Obamacare and be assigned a doctor
Obama responded with his “if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor”

As it turned out, 98 percent of people kept their existing plan 
So Obama was two percent wrong while Republicans were 100 percent wrong in their fear mongering


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So, the tariffs have not affected anybody I know, have you suffered much? If so, stop buying Chinese crap, dummy! This is your chance to serve your country if you did not go in the military, and it only costs a few bucks-not an arm or a leg. Beat China now or shut up about it  from now on!


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



Look stupid not only did Obama repeat that lie, in the 2014 midterms when Dem's were getting beat up by their local constituents they demanded Obama hold a press conference and take the blame to take the heat off them which he did. Obama, "that was my bad" captured on video and widely reported. OH SNAP!


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


What lie? I still have the same doctor. And I didn't need a sharpie to keep him.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So no good done by Trump is ever good, huh? If you have to be controlled by that thought, we have nothing to talk about.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



The lie Obama admitted to making in a press conference after Dem's were getting beat to hell by their constituents in 2014 over his lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


You mean Obama admitted he was not 100 percent accurate?

Image a president doing that


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Yes it was a very simple matter, a meaningless, insignificant small mark on a chart that no one but the far Left whackjobs like you ever even heard about much less cared that you've insisted on prolonging and building into a mountain, all the while you try to bury and deflect from all the real mountains right under your own two feet!

Your #1 candidate is bleeding from his eyes!
Your #2 candidate took his honeymoon in the USSR!
Your #3 candidate is a fake Indian!
Your last candidate committed treason, violated national security, destroyed government records to conceal crime, and left four dead bodies she ignored to protect herself, and the DOJ and FBI had to cover it all up to protect her!


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


And let's not forget about the rightarded lie about death panels ....


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


What good was it adding $2 trillion in debt during a good economy, towards which his tax cut contributed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Bleeding from his eyes? You saw blood dripping down his cheeks, boobtoob?






Trump was snorting during a debate like he was doing lines of cocaine, the right voted for him anyway.

Bush was breaking out with boils on his face while he was campaigning.  The right voted for him too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

This is a non story


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


  Liar. As long as assimilation does not mean changing skin color, you will always not accept them as equals.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> .
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


  So no one acted on it makes it OK>  Wow you assfucks are really that desperate.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


  Any idiot can borrow 1.5 trilion & pass it out & spur the economy in good economic times.  If it is so great, lets borrow & pass out  hundreds of billions every year.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is a non story


Trump made it a story by lying and claiming for days now he was right when he was actually wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This is a non story
> ...



Really? Who gives a rats @$$

It is only a story if you have TDS. Which you do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why are you discussing Obama, FakeDave?


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is a non story


Except for all the people who are talking about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Anatomy of a fiasco: A detailed timeline of Trump's Alabama map meltdown — CNN Politics


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Trump seems to give a rats @ss
He keeps changing his story


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

elektra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Epstein & Weistein did not run for office.  Democrats dumped Weiner..
> ...


I never posted that


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Hey assfuck,  DESPERATION is finding a small, insignificant mark on a map that meant nothing that Trump neither made nor referred to, that no one noticed, cared about or acted on, and trying to find federal crimes to punish Trump for while justifying endless mocking and ridicule.

Just shows what useless assfucks you are that have absolutely no lives outside of trying to bash Trump!  But it STILL won't have one watt of a difference next year when the nation reelects him JUST TO SPITE YOU.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope butcher, the only embarrassment done is by you idiots to yourselves. The problem is that you all too stupid to realize it.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Accidents happen  Sorry.


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump still believes he is the star of a reality TV show.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> ... a small, insignificant mark on a map that meant nothing that Trump neither made ...



how do you know this?


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ... a small, insignificant mark on a map that meant nothing that Trump neither made ...
> ...


He must be one of those "mystery solver" peoples.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ... a small, insignificant mark on a map that meant nothing that Trump neither made ...
> ...


Same way you freaks know everything.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ... a small, insignificant mark on a map that meant nothing that Trump neither made ...
> ...


Prove he made it.  OP states:  Trump altered map.  Proof?  See him do it?  Did he SAY he put that on there?
Produce ONE PERSON who acted on that mark, thought anything of it and it changed their lives in Alabama, other than your panicked, desperate, alarmist fools?!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Quit sniffing glue.  You haven't the brain cells to spare.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I never claimed he made it, but you claimed he did not...back up your claim


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


The OP claimed he made it.  Demand him for proof.  Why do you take THAT on faith?  I said there is no proof that Trump even had a thing to do with making that mark much less even pointing to or referring to it in the video and you clowns are out there claiming he had an entire state in panic and not only needs to apologize but should pay fines and penalty under federal law.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Trump could say Dorian is still heading for Alabama, and conservatives would argue that he has a point.  Remember how many still argue that Mexico is paying for the wall, and that other countries are paying for the tariff taxes Trump has imposed on them.


What is mindboggling is the breakdown of reality that the Trump Regime imposes.  It is like a scene from Alice Through the Looking Glass.

Trumplandia


----------



## Third Party (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So again, good to you is still no good-you don't even see your stubbornness do you?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Hopefully, no one acted on trump's fake weather news because the National Weather Service  corrected his bullshit within 20 minutes....




But what can one expect from an Idiot-in-Chief who's never heard of a category 5 hurricane even though there have been several since he's been president?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LOL you care about Trump's geographical acumen? Whatever floats your boat. Learn what QE is yet? Still think it is the lowering of interest rates? LMAO.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This is a non story
> ...



People also read the Enquirer and watch the Real Housewives of Atlanta. Doesn't make either a quality topic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



To troll people like you and bite the bait. Sucker.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

The VOR said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Last time I checked, Trump won 30 out of 50 states. 

With just 2% chance given by the left to win election, that looks like a landslide to me.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You said "pathological liar of a president" effects your life, while we're talking about "altered" weather maps. 

How does Trump effects your life? Oh, I see it.

Three years after losing elections and you're still butthurt. No worries, 5 more years and it will end.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 6, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Only people complaining are blacks in towns run by democrats


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It's not about me, ya putz. It's about the people of Alabama who were fallaciously informed by the POTUS that a category 5 hurricane was coming their way. And then refused to tell them he was mistaken.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not very good at trolling when he takes all the abuse


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

And this is just one source that shows the cone intersecting Georgia. How did progressives become so insane? I don't get it. What's wrong with them?





Yeah, the forecast for Hurricane Dorian is a mess


Here's another one.






First Alert: Dorian a category 4 hurricane, forecast to still strengthen

lol deranged nut jobs losing it over nothing. Par for the course.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, you do know trump has told more than a "few" lies, right? This not being one of them.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> And this is just one source that shows the cone intersecting Georgia. How did progressives become so insane? I don't get it. What's wrong with them?
> 
> View attachment 277782
> 
> ...


When did that model you posted get released? When did Trump make his Alabama warning? What was the current model when Trump mentioned Alabama?

Please don’t just react. Look up the answers to those three questions if you are interested in understanding the situation.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No he apologized profusely and begged voters not to blank rank and file Dem's for his lie.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 6, 2019)

Most people on this board have never experienced a Hurricane in their life and do not know what is the dirty or clean side of a Hurricane or the fact the storm could have sent tropical storm like winds into Alabama had the storm taken the earlier path that was projected.

Most that are bashing Trump were the same ones praying his properties would get destroyed, so ya know they are not all there.


But still once the path was clear and known Trump should have said my mistake and then told them to eat shit and die...


----------



## The VOR (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


I have no doubt it looks like a landslide to you, even though millions more people voted for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Show a link that they panicked or were at all impacted by this. Thanks. Didn't the people in Fla panic and it missed Fla?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He is great at it. Has you posting here constantly. You and many others like you. Losers.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Ahhh...  so that's what Obama did to so many on the right.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Oddball said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP even read his own fucking link.
> ...



So much outrage over sharpie bubble.

Imagine outrage if Trump drone strike American citizens without due process, or spying on reporters, or running weapons to drug cartels that have border patrol agent killed...

The leftist media was ignoring and very forgiving to all Obama fuckups, yet they highlight everything Trump does as the worst thing ever. 

Reeeee, he altered the map with a sharpie!!! Reeeee, he should be impeached!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Probably, yes. I was not on this Forum at the time. You're still a schmuck, Faun.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Same thing with the people of Hawaii who were told North Korean missiles were headed their way.......no real harm was there?


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > And this is just one source that shows the cone intersecting Georgia. How did progressives become so insane? I don't get it. What's wrong with them?
> ...


The first image was released, according to the link that even you can easily see, Aug. 29th. Keep trying loons.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Demonstrates his lack of character and disdain for the American People

He will say or do anything as long as he does not have to admit to a mistake


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2019)

bendog said:


> Trump displays map with Dorian's original path extended toward Alabama
> 
> We just sort of added Ala in.  LOL



From YOUR link you didn't read well:



> *Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,* but was adamant that original forecasts called for Alabama to be impacted by the hurricane.
> 
> The president referenced the map during an Oval Office briefing on the government's efforts to monitor and respond to Dorian as it made its way up the East Coast. The White House later released a video of some of his remarks that featured the chart.
> 
> ...



_bolding mine
_
He never said a word about the black line at all in the video.

====================

The map he showed was an early forecast of the Hurricane possible routes, the President showed this in a TWEET:






He is correct that the early forecast was for a direct hit on Florida, but later was revised that it would turn North Eastward earlier.I saw the same dam thing when I visited several times day the NOAA Hurricane page.

The chart he showed the original forecast of a landfall in Florida was real, and the NOAA did at first made that forecast, which they changed soon afterwards.

You TDS sufferers are making a fool of yourself here.

You aught be ashamed of yourself falling for this manufactored bogus whining about something the President didn't say or do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What? Stop drinking.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


NEVER!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Why can’t you people give complete answers?! You get an F. I asked three questions and you answered 1. The correct answers are...

The OP model was released 8/29. You got that right

Trumps tweet was on 9/1.

The model on 9/1 had shown the hurricane had turned and headed north. Alabama was not in danger at that time.

The national weather service reacted to Trumps tweet immediately saying that Bama was clear.

Trump skipped his Poland trip to stay and monitor the hurricane. He did a piss poor job. Probably got stuck in a sand trap or something. Remember all the crap he gave Obama for playing golf during national emergencies?!

This isn’t hard to understand. Stop making excuses for Trump, he was wrong, the more you spin for him the dumber you look.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


For one thing, I don't have to answer your goddam questions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I know I've won when you start going down the emoji route.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No shit. Cause if you did you’d prove my point. Thanks for playing.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Here we go. the loons playing there bullshit proof claims. Fact is the map showed the storm going to Georgia is a fact. End of story.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrats think this is a winning issue for them?  It's a winning issue for Trump, it shows he cares about the people of Alabama.
> ...



Did he tell them that hurricane is headed there?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Trump displays map with Dorian's original path extended toward Alabama
> ...


Are you fucking nuts? That chart you posted was not the latest forecast when trump the weatherman issued his warning to Alabama. This was.....






.... where's the threat to Alabama??


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 6, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...




You are a moron.....

Sharpie President? Alabama National Guard Mobilized For Hurricane Dorian

As the Homeland Security and Counterterrorism Advisor, I briefed President Donald J. Trump multiple times concerning the position, forecast, risks, and Federal Government preparations for and response to Hurricane Dorian," Brown wrote. He noted that Trump's comments won September 1 "were based on that morning's Hurricane Dorian briefing, which included the possibility of tropical storm force winds in southeastern Alabama. In fact, from the evening of Tuesday, August 27 until the morning of September 2, forecasts from the National Hurricane Center showed the possibility of tropical storm force winds hitting parts of Alabama.
-------

Yet perhaps the most important piece of evidence came from the Alabama National Guard itself. The state's National Guard started mobilizing for Hurricane Dorian, because the storm was projected to hit their state.

"[Hurricane Dorian] is projected to reach southern Alabama by the early part of the week. We are watching closely and [ready] to act. Are you?" the Alabama National Guard tweeted.
-------

If the Alabama National Guard was mobilizing for Hurricane Dorian, Trump was right to say that the original projections suggested Alabama would face the fallout. "Sharpie President" is an overblown story.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> Here we go. the loons playing there bullshit proof claims. Fact is the map showed the storm going to Georgia is a fact. End of story.


Time for your meds


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go. the loons playing there bullshit proof claims. Fact is the map showed the storm going to Georgia is a fact. End of story.
> ...


Cant see that date liar?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're more appalled with protecting freedom of leftist loons.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> And this is just one source that shows the cone intersecting Georgia. How did progressives become so insane? I don't get it. What's wrong with them?
> 
> View attachment 277782
> 
> ...


  Where's the map showing Alabama?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He did say earlier exactly that, check his twitter, shitstain. 

Tell me, what are dates on those weather maps?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>



He IS taller, troll.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because blacks are inferior...duh


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Trump could say Dorian is still heading for Alabama, and conservatives would argue that he has a point.  Remember how many still argue that Mexico is paying for the wall, and that other countries are paying for the tariff taxes Trump has imposed on them.
> ...



Which breakdown of reality?  Tell us the reality and describe the breakdown.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 6, 2019)

After you Trumpers get done with trying to turn this weather map lie into the truth...

Would you like to give the "Iraq was behind 9/11" another shot???


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Google search, Big Brother has had _*TWENTY-ONE*_ seasons!
> ...



He made this much worse for whom?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dumbfuck..... at 8:51am on 9/1, trump tweeted...




... that came within an hour after the National Hurricane Center released their 8am forecast...


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

The VOR said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Maybe, Derp (we'll never really know for sure since votes are not authenticated), but the problem is:

THEY WERE ALL STANDING ON THE SAME SPOT!  

I don't care if you have 70 million people all vote for Hillary in LA County, all that wins you is the state of California!

(and at the displeasure of a LOT of Californians)

A presidential election is about winning a diversity of people across the land, by having 50 STATE elections.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


Oh.....would you just SHUT THE FUCK UP! !!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.


That's a lie of course.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, either way Trump goes on this, he's screwed.  If he admits that he fabricated the map and drew the cone of uncertainty to include Alabama, then he's a liar trying to cover up his stupid mistake.
> 
> If that was an actual map from an actual briefing, then my question is, why are the briefings for the president out of date from what the NWS has?  NWS has known that it wasn't going to hit the Gulf ever since it stalled over Bermuda last weekend.
> 
> Nope, Trump is a buffoon, and now everyone knows it.


Blah..... Blah...... Blah..... *yawn*


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Hopefully, no one acted on trump's fake weather news because the National Weather Service  corrected his bullshit within 20 minutes....



Great!  So between Trump not even referring to or using the mark, no one paying attention to the mark, and the NWS making clear that the mark meant nothing, that REALLY makes this whole subject another massive, bloated boondoggle by the Left!  

*But at least it proves one thing:*  since I haven't seen one conservative worry or complain about it while ten million Leftards have gone absolutely ape over it, it just goes to show who really worries about, follows and takes seriously every little minutia that Trump says and does!   

NEXT UP:

Trump is a bad tipper.
And

Trump pumps his own and uses low octane gas to save money.
News at eleven.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

TomParks said:


> 67 pages of pure liberal bullshit. The earlier computer models predicted what Trump wrote.....luckily the storm changed direction.



Isn't interesting how those computer models are always accurate.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > 67 pages of pure liberal bullshit. The earlier computer models predicted what Trump wrote.....luckily the storm changed direction.
> ...



You can't be that stupid.... Wait, never mind.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Oh, I see.  This is all about Trump's TWEETS.  Who the fuck follows that horseshit?  I don't even use Facebook or Twitter.  Obviously, you must follow Trump on his every tweet 24/7.  Who is being controlled by Trump again?!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Flash said:


> Russia, Russia, Russia
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist
> 
> ...



Two scoops! Reeeeee!


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.
> ...



So is that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Anatomy of a fiasco: A detailed timeline of Trump's Alabama map meltdown — CNN Politics


Ohhhh  CNN!!!!


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Russia-gate was a bust, Conspiracy-gate was a bust, Hooker peeing on bed-gate was a bust, Kids in cages-gate was a bust so now......we have.....Sharpie-Gate!!   And the Democrats just keep spinning.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In other words, you're insinuating Trump did it. Let's say he did it, tell us why he would do it?


----------



## bendog (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> Here we go. the loons playing there bullshit proof claims. Fact is the map showed the storm going to Georgia is a fact. End of story.


THAT's why Donnie had to pencil in his black line to include Alabama.  Is it a requirement for a Trumpstette to be illiterate in geography, or is it just something they pull out to deny that Trump screwed something up.  Birther, Central Park Five, phony real estate college, tax cuts and the middle class, Europe …..


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

bendog said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go. the loons playing there bullshit proof claims. Fact is the map showed the storm going to Georgia is a fact. End of story.
> ...


What state is next to Georgia, imbecile?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

AL National Guard
@AlabamaNG
#HurricaneDorian is projected to reach southern Alabama by the early part of the week. We are watching closely and #ready to act. Are you?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

Again leftists prove that they do not understand weather, or geography. I honestly don't see how they can be intelligent enough to draw breath, but apparently that's not a higher brain function.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Standing on  rolls of toilet paper


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Nothing in Obamacare law prevents insurance companies from offering the same old plans indefinitely - that it was entirely their choice to cancel any plans they cancelled - and then you call Obama's statement a lie, as if he, and not insurers, was in any way responsible for the cancellation of plans.
> 
> However, there were crappy insurance plans which didnt meet the standards (when ACA first started).  But these were plans that nobody would like, unless they were masochist.



Lie. 

Law mandates that plans not meeting government requirements are cancelled.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> Again leftists prove that they do not understand weather, or geography. I honestly don't see how they can be intelligent enough to draw breath, but apparently that's not a higher brain function.


All they know is they hate Trump and in doing so are destroying themselves.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Oh man YOUR stupidity is obvious since Trumps chart was on AUGUST 29, while your chart is dated SEPTEMBER one, a FOUR days later chart. He never said a word about Alabama in the video, never mentions the black line at all, he never pointed to the black line at all either.

I SAW that chart and many others during the updates, it was originally shown to be forecasted to plow right into central/Northern Florida, but later changed to turn north earlier, to just passing along outside the shoreline.

Here is the chart for August 29, the one HE held in his hands for the September 1 Youtube presentation:






He states which YOU ignored:

*Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,* but was adamant that original forecasts called for Alabama to be impacted by the hurricane.

The president referenced the map during an Oval Office briefing on the government's efforts to monitor and respond to Dorian as it made its way up the East Coast. The White House later released a video of some of his remarks that featured the chart.

"We got lucky in Florida. Very, very lucky indeed," Trump told reporters. "We had actually, our original chart was that it was going to be hitting Florida directly."

Acting Homeland Security Secretary Kevin McAleenan then pulled up the chart and displayed it on the Resolute Desk. The map featured what appeared to be a marker-drawn addition to the end of the Dorian's previously expected path, extending it toward the Gulf of Mexico and the southern edge of Alabama.

"And that would have affected a lot of other states," Trump said, reviewing the image. "But that was the original chart. It was going to hit not only Florida, but Georgia. It could have — it was going toward the Gulf. That was what was originally projected, and it took a right turn, and ultimately, hopefully we’re going to be lucky."

He was correct that IF the Hurricane did go through Florida as originally forecasted, Alabama would have been impacted, with rain and winds galore.

======

*Hurricane Dorian Update, Path Map as Florida State of Emergency Declared over Potential Category 3 Landfall*

LINK

I have been following this every day since it became a threat, heck I saw when it was a little baby Tropical Depression. Here is the LATEST chart from the NOAA:






LINK

Did you even watch the video at all?

Why don't you dry up your bullcrap?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The Orange Virus sure is doing his damnedest to make sure he doesn't get a 2nd term.


He knows nothing will stop his ass kissers from voting for his sorry ass  The biggest mistake America has ever made   The 2nd biggest  was not continuing the civil war for a few more months


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Nope....that was.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > The Orange Virus sure is doing his damnedest to make sure he doesn't get a 2nd term.
> ...


Yeah. 
So you want a new civil war so you Democrats can throw dem black folks back in chains.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump was very disappointed that he would not have the opportunity to provide major assistance to Alabama hurricane victims, like he did in Puerto Rico, so he has done the second option of press exposure by engaging in a debate with the National Weather Bureau and the press, instead.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Projecting he did, please tell us which one effected your life most, shitstain.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

The VOR said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



30 out of 50 states voted for Trump.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



You probably should take this up with the National Weather bureau. They were the first ones to debunk his Alabama statement.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



You believe he altered the map and you keep acting as he did. You lefties keep accusing him of things that are proven to be false, over and over. What does that say about your character?

Let me ask you, has Barry ever told a lie?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> He knows nothing will stop his ass kissers from voting for his sorry ass


If you know that then you ought to just STFU and save your breath.


> The 2nd biggest  was not continuing the civil war for a few more months


Why?  So that the Confederacy could have been totally beaten farther into the ground at the expense of thousands of more lives?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Nothing pisses them off more than black prosperity...
Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever | Breitbart

"A year ago, the black unemployment rate stood at 6.6 percent while the white unemployment rate was 3.4 percent, meaning black unemployment was 185 percent of white unemployment.

"In August, the gap narrowed so that black unemployment was under 162 percent of white unemployment. That is the smallest gap ever in records going back to January 1972.

"This is particularly remarkable because it comes at a time of remarkably low unemployment. Prior to the Trump era, the last time the gap fell below 170 percent was in August of 2009, when the black unemployment rate was 14.8 percent and the white unemployment rate was 8.9 percent."


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Yes he did
He also said it would be worse than expected


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He is barely taller than Melania


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

Lol 49 pages of sharpie.

Get a grip people


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


The Great Obama cut black unemployment by eight percent
Trump has cut it less than two percent


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Trump done ir himself with his own stubby little fingers.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lol 49 pages of sharpie.
> 
> Get a grip people



What hath Trump wrought?

Trump wishes it would go away too


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 49 pages of sharpie.
> ...



You're one of the loons that can't let it go.

Pathetic old spammer working on post count. Get a real life asshole


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


1 person 1 vote means shit  Thanks republicans


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.
> ...


No, it ain't. If it is, prove it.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


No  just wish the old one was longer  Some of you morons wouldn't be here now


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I won’t let it go?

Trump has been obsessing over it for six days now and ordered his staff to find proof he was right

It reached its low point with his Sharpie solution

Now it won’t go away


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 49 pages of sharpie.
> ...


"Donald Dork" Trump has out-gaffed Biden.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You mean this from Source Politics?

"Alabama will NOT see any impacts from Dorian. We repeat, no impacts from Hurricane Dorian will be felt across Alabama. The system will remain too far east."

The article was dishonestly misleading because that very video in the *SAME* article has Trump saying while holding the August 29 NOAA chart that was originally showing Florida was going to get a direct hit, that we were very, very lucky the Hurricane shifted away from hitting Florida, no mention of Alabama at all, no mention about the black line either, no evidence presented that he drew that black line.

He was talking in PAST TENSE! 

Go watch the video, I dare you see that he talks about the chart in past tense and never mentions Alabama in it. It is 51 seconds long.

If Florida got the direct hit as originally forcasted, Alabama would have been impacted, but since the storm went north/northwards, that will not happen.

It is obvious that most people including YOU never watched that 51 second video at all, you fell for a manufactured  media LIE!

I am amazed at how lazy people are in this thread.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




I was very concerned about the projection on Aug 29th because it was coming right over the top of my house and had it continued on that path then it would have impacted Alabama.

Trump was correct at that time.

That didn't happen because the Hurricane veered off that course with the evolving pressure fronts moving across the US and in the Atlantic.

Of course these stupid Moon Bats don't want to hear facts.  Their Trump Derangement Syndrome mental illness keeps them from ever being rational.

You can never reason with a Moon Bat.  It is better to just ridicule them for being dumbasses and sickos than trying to educate them with facts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Read your own. post. 
He doesn't lie about everything.

So your post is a lie.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You daffy loons are chasing your own tails

Kinda funny but pathetically sad also.

99% of America doesn't give two shits but you keep squawking you pathetic little worm


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Flash said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Only problem was Trump didn’t make his statement till Sept 1

He didn’t say he was using three day old predictions, he said he had the “latest” prediction and it was going to be worse than expected

If he had corrected himself, it all would have ended
But he couldn’t do that and now has been caught doctoring charts


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,


He also claimed to not know who paid off Stormy Daniels when HE did it.






*Joy Behar*‏Verified account @JoyVBehar
So Trump is a meteorologist now? Sorry, but just sleeping with someone named “Stormy” doesn’t make you a weather expert.
1:27 PM - 5 Sep 2019


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Seems they do care SmellyIrishAss

That is why they are still mocking the President


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No he ain't. and if you flatten his bouffant hairdo he is 2 inches smaller.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Grow up old man. Get a real life instead of posting 55 times a day for 10 fucking years. Seriously.

Nobody takes your stupid ass serious. Bank it, clown shoes. You only think you matter...you don't


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


So, you agree Trump lies about anything all the time, but you disagree about him lying about everything all the time.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Should throw his ass in jail  Sassy could visit him


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,
> ...



Ha ha,

so says an *ANONYMOUS *official. 

The media has fooled you too since Trump never talked about that black line in the video, and spoke in past tense about something already known not to have happened, since the Hurricane had ALREADY shifted to the north, which Trump in the Video you never watched stated we were very lucky, very lucky about. He stated in the VIDEO at the time hoped that the Carolina's will be spared the worst.

Go watch the video!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Another bitter lying old fraud chimes in. Ed is mad he lost at life and decided to become an internet millionaire to make up for it. Lol

Figure out swing trading yet ya old fraud? Oh and save your nonsensical bs of posting fake gains. Dumbass


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Read his Sept 1 tweet, the pathological liar was NOT tweeting in the past tense then, but you knew that already.

But I am glad you conceded that he lied when he denied knowing who paid off Stormy Daniels.
Thank you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No.....i don't agree with you on squat. 
I just know he doesn't lie about everything.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL   you wouldn't know a fake if it bit you in the ass   I don't lie like Repub scum


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,
> ...




Joy Behar, really??  LOL!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Anatomy of a fiasco: A detailed timeline of Trump's Alabama map meltdown — CNN Politics

Sunday, September 1, 12:31 PM: 

Trump speaks at a briefing at Federal Emergency Management Agency headquarters. He again refers to supposed new information that "*just came up, *unfortunately," about a possible impact on Alabama.

"And, I will say, the states -- and it may get a little piece of a great place: It's called Alabama. And Alabama could even be in for at least some very strong winds and something more than that, it could be. *This just came up, unfortunately

*
So in spite of providing predictions from Aug 28 and Aug 29
Trump repeatedly stated that his information about Alabama “just came up” on Sept 1
A date when the hurricane was already turning north


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Horseshit!!!!!
Black unemployment went up under Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Yeah....but nobody will hire Colin Kaepernick....


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

UNFIT FOR OFFICE
NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump doesn't make mistakes. At least according to him.

Trump's relentless justifications of his erroneous warnings that Hurricane Dorian was threatening Alabama on Sunday, which created days of ridicule and skepticism, are just the latest example of the president's lifelong reluctance to admit an error, no matter how innocuous.

His fervent, dayslong pushback has displayed not only his prolonged focus on a personal spat but his willingness, notably again late on Thursday, to deploy government staff and resources to justify an inaccurate claim. Presidential proclamations can move markets, rattle world capitals and, in this case, unnecessarily alarm the residents of a state. Trump's relationship with the truth and accountability threatened to, yet again, diminish the weight of any president's words.

"Great presidents admit when they've screwed up, they fix it, and they move on," said presidential historian Jon Meacham. "Right now, it is a mistake about a hurricane hitting a state. But it can also be a far bigger deal and cost people lives and help create a climate where people can't trust the government."

This was far from the first time Trump has refused to admit a mistake. Examples range from the harmless, like his assertion that he had the largest inauguration crowd in history, to the more serious, like his claim of widespread voter fraud in 2016 that led to the establishment of an election commission to try and back up his claim.

This particular Trump tempest, as so often, began with a tweet.

On Sunday, the Republican president warned that Alabama was "most likely to be hit (much) harder than anticipated." By then, however, Alabama faced no threat at all from Dorian, as the National Weather Service quickly declared.

Rather than dropping it, Trump went into overdrive defending his alert, and he was still at it four days later.

On Wednesday, Trump displayed a map of Dorian's projected path that showed the cone of uncertainty covering much of Florida but stopping in its panhandle. Until, that is, an extension was added in black marker that covered a swath of Alabama.

The president, who is known for his love of Sharpies, pleaded ignorance about the ad hoc alteration. "I don't know, I don't know, I don't know," he responded when questioned.

That night and the next day, he took to Twitter to again insist that certain storm tracking models proved he was right. He tweeted outdated maps, he pushed White House staff to support his claims and he doubled down — eight times over — on his erroneous forecast.

"In the one model through Florida, the Great State of Alabama would have been hit or grazed," he said in one of the tweets. "What I said was accurate! All Fake News in order to demean!"

Then, late Thursday, the White House put out an official statement from Rear Admiral Peter J. Brown, the president's homeland security and counterterrorism adviser.

It was he, Brown wrote under the White House letterhead, who briefed Trump on Sunday, showing him the official National Hurricane Center forecast but also a number of other models, which "showed possible storm impacts well outside the official forecast cone."

The running controversy, stirred daily by the president, has electrified social media, with #Sharpie trending on Twitter and jokes galore. But, for some, it has become a new referendum on Trump and his fitness for office.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Flash said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Yeah, she hit the nail right on his head!


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Get an education Muddy
WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump is exaggerating his role in bringing economic gains to black Americans.

Brushing off criticism that his tweets against nonwhite lawmakers are racist, Trump asserts that he’s done plenty to improve the fortunes of African Americans as seen by their low unemployment rate, while Democrats have done nothing. That’s not the case.

A look at the claim:

TRUMP: “The facts speak far louder than words! The Democrats always play the Race Card, when in fact they have done so little for our Nation’s great African American people. Now, lowest unemployment in U.S. history, and only getting better.” — tweet Sunday.

THE FACTS: Trump is seeking credit he doesn’t deserve for black job growth. He’s also wrong to assert that Democrats haven’t done anything to improve the economic situation for African Americans.

It’s true that black unemployment did reach a record low during the Trump administration: 5.9 percent in May 2018. It currently stands at 6 percent.

But many economists view the continued economic growth since the middle of 2009, when Democratic President Barack Obama was in office, as the primary explanation for hiring. More important, there are multiple signs that the racial wealth gap is now worsening and the administration appears to have done little, if anything, to specifically address this challenge.

African Americans also had higher income prior to the Trump administration. A black household earned median income of $40,258 in 2017, the latest data available. That’s below a 2000 peak of $42,348, according to the Census Bureau.

The most dramatic drop in black unemployment came under Obama, when it fell from a recession high of 16.8 percent in March 2010 to 7.8 percent in January 2017.

___

AP Economics Writer Christopher Rugaber contributed to this report.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I have an education.
My education helped me to know the difference between fact and fiction.
I also know that journalists are usually liberals and usually stupid. Which why I never pursued getting a job in that field.
I was a journalism major in college for a short period.
Then I got better....


----------



## bendog (Sep 6, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,
> ...



Now just hold your horses, I think is well within the adolescent behavior of Kevin McAleenan, the head of Homeland Sec, who posed as Trump's Map Stand, and whose previous position was head of the guntotin rape threatn' Border Security.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Let me get you a Sharpie


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2019)

Only stupid Moon Bats, afflicted with the mental illness Trump Derangement Syndrome, would think it was an impeachable offense for a President to show a hurricane projection map with a sharpie mark on it.

That is what these silly little shitheads have become.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lol 49 pages of sharpie.
> 
> Get a grip people


And three days.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 6, 2019)

Jordan Peterson AI sings Rap God by Eminem

Ben Shapiro AI Sings Rap God by Eminem

Donald Trump AI model tries Karaoke (Sweet Dreams by Eurythmics)

Bernie Sanders sings Dancing Queen

This AI-generated Joe Rogan fake has to be heard to be believed

Why AI Deepfakes Should Scare the Living Bejeezus Out of You

Jordan Peterson: The deepfake artists must be stopped before we no longer know what’s real

How To Spot A Deep Fake – #NewWorldNextWeek

Did CIA Director William Casey really say, “We’ll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false”?

Don’t Believe Your Lying Eyes


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2019)

On Sept 1st, Trump made his announcement about Alabama.

Today is Sept 6th, and Trump is still tweeting about the hurricane and is trying to say that he was right.

You conservatives keep saying that Trump is doing this just to troll leftists.  Well, if he's trolling leftists, he's doing a pretty piss poor job because he's still trying to justify his briefing.  I'm thinking that it's more like the media is trolling Trump by reporting on his bullshit, and he keeps going for the bait.

If he had come out on Sept 2nd and said that he had been using an old chart, it would have blown over by that evening.  But, he couldn't admit it, and had to double and triple down.  You say Trump is doing the trolling, but I think it's actually more like Trump is being trolled, as he keeps responding.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 6, 2019)

I see that newer comments after mine makes clear leftists in the thread, NEVER watched the video or discovered the obvious Media baiting of the President. From DAILY MAIL and Piers Morgan is much needed expose of what a jackass the Media is, since their relentless *baiting* of the President is a DELIBERATE tactic, since they know the Billionaire will often react to them.

*PIERS MORGAN: Memo to President Trump and the self-obsessed US media: for the love of sweet Alabama, stop this pathetic sharpie sideshow squabble and focus on Hurricane Dorian’s catastrophic carnage*
By Piers Morgan for MailOnline

Published: 14:21 EDT, 6 September 2019  | Updated: 15:05 EDT, 6 September 2019

EXCERPTS:

"’s the biggest news story in America right now?

Is it a) one of the worst hurricanes of modern times destroying the Bahamas with massive loss of human life, and now barreling along the East coast?

Or is it b) the question of whether it might at one stage have been aiming for Alabama?

Sometimes in the perpetual mutually abusive toxic relationship between President Trump and the US media, I feel like everyone involved has taken leave of their senses, and this is such a time."

and,

"Now, it is absolutely true that an initial National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration forecast two days earlier had warned winds from Dorian might hit a small portion of Alabama.

So Trump didn’t just invent this, though by the time he tweeted about it, the hurricane path had changed, and the NOAA responded to Trump’s tweet by swiftly saying said it wouldn’t now hit Alabama.?

LINK

===================

Lot more in the link *showing how the media goads and play games with Trump*, who falls for it too many times. He after all has a Type A personality, and the Media knows it.

That is why they bring up the absurd black sharpie mark nonsense, _since it wasn't newsworthy at all_, as Piers makes a point about. It is a manufactured attack on the President, an attack that never should have happened.

It is sad to see so many leftists here spend so much time assisting the Media manufactured attacks over and over.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> UNFIT FOR OFFICE
> NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump doesn't make mistakes. At least according to him.
> 
> Trump's relentless justifications of his erroneous warnings that Hurricane Dorian was threatening Alabama on Sunday, which created days of ridicule and skepticism, are just the latest example of the president's lifelong reluctance to admit an error, no matter how innocuous.
> ...


The funniest thing about the whole situation is how seriously the gaslighting useless idiots take it. 

This post is a great example of that. 

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

You people are such a joke.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I have bad news for you


----------



## Oddball (Sep 6, 2019)

Now over 1,000 posts....*ROFLMFAO!*


----------



## bendog (Sep 6, 2019)

Oddball said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 49 pages of sharpie.
> ...


Yet Sharpie Trump tweeted last nite TWICE.


----------



## bendog (Sep 6, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Now over 1,000 posts....*ROFLMFAO!*


TRUMP, YOU'VE DONE TRUMP!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> On Sept 1st, Trump made his announcement about Alabama.
> 
> Today is Sept 6th, and Trump is still tweeting about the hurricane and is trying to say that he was right.
> 
> ...


Trumps trolling blew up in his face the second he pulled out his Sharpie

At that point he showed what a pathetic liar he is and opened himself up to ridicule


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > UNFIT FOR OFFICE
> ...


Then why is President Sharpie still tweeting about it??


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 6, 2019)

Over 1000 posts and 100 pages of triggered crying leftists who now fear sharpies. And wonder why you're going to get steamrolled in 2020. Leftist crying about this has opened YOU up to well deserved ridicule and mocking for lapping up more CNN and MSNBC desperation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

bendog said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Did you stay up past beddie bye time to read?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Over 1000 posts and 100 pages of triggered crying leftists who now fear sharpies. And wonder why you're going to get steamrolled in 2020. Leftist crying about this has opened YOU up to well deserved ridicule and mocking for lapping up more CNN and MSNBC desperation.



Damn it
We can keep this shit going as long as Trump does

Now, where is my freaking Sharpie!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Over 1000 posts and 100 pages of triggered crying leftists who now fear sharpies. And wonder why you're going to get steamrolled in 2020. Leftist crying about this has opened YOU up to well deserved ridicule and mocking for lapping up more CNN and MSNBC desperation.



Crying about Trump behaving like a five year old, caught with a can of spray paint, standing in front of wall graffiti, and denying that he did it? That is not a "crying" matter. That is a matter of shame and immature petulance. A "crying" matter is, for example, what he is doing to the environment and the economy. This is a matter of sending a child into "time out" and taking away his Twitter.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2019)

Sharpiegate: Fake News Finally Gets Its ‘Scandal’
AL National Guard


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Over 1000 posts and 100 pages of triggered crying leftists who now fear sharpies. And wonder why you're going to get steamrolled in 2020. Leftist crying about this has opened YOU up to well deserved ridicule and mocking for lapping up more CNN and MSNBC desperation.
> ...



He made the economy go boom, retard


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Sharpiegate: Fake News Finally Gets Its ‘Scandal’
> AL National Guard



Orange Man bad!!! Must impeach over a sharpie!!! Roflmao


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Over 1000 posts and 100 pages of triggered crying leftists who now fear sharpies. And wonder why you're going to get steamrolled in 2020. Leftist crying about this has opened YOU up to well deserved ridicule and mocking for lapping up more CNN and MSNBC desperation.
> ...



Yes you are crying. As always. He was not holding a sharpie. Nor can you show that he altered the map. Trump isn't doing anything to the environment and has saved the economy. Now commence with your whining about a sharpie as Trump rolls to re-election.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sharpiegate: Fake News Finally Gets Its ‘Scandal’
> ...


Did you read it. They were prepping for it to hit....


----------



## Oddball (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sharpiegate: Fake News Finally Gets Its ‘Scandal’
> ...


Orange Man is a fucking liar


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, no one acted on trump's fake weather news because the National Weather Service  corrected his bullshit within 20 minutes....
> ...


The marked up map revealed his desperation to not be wrong. He looked like an idiot holding it up and it only served to exacerbate not only how wrong he was, but how he simply can't man up and admit he was wrong.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > On Sept 1st, Trump made his announcement about Alabama.
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Impeach him over it, clown shoes. If not stfu old man


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


YES  trying to catch up on my swing trading


----------



## dblack (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You don't quite grasp the concept of gaslighting, do you? It's not merely saying something you disagree with.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Last Week.......Greenland
This Week Sharpie

Can’t wait for next weeks Trump induced “crisis”


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Working on it Smelly


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You really aren't using that term properly.  Trump isn't causing me to doubt MY sanity because of his actions, he is causing me to doubt HIS sanity, as he thinks he can get away with blatant lies on national television.

Here................let me help you out with the definition, as you obviously don't know what it means....................

*gaslight*
[ gas-lahyt ]
|
SEE MORE SYNONYMS FOR gaslight ON THESAURUS.COM
*noun*
1.  light produced by the combustion of illuminating gas.
2.  a gas burner or gas jet for producing this kind of light.
*3.  adjective*
gaslit(def 2).
*4.  verb (used with object), gas·light·ed or gas·lit, gas·light·ing.*
to cause (a person) to doubt his or her sanity through the use of psychological manipulation: How do you know if your partner is gaslighting you?


And no, drawing on a NWS map with a sharpie to prove his point isn't psychological manipulation, it's him seeing how far he can get away with lying.


----------



## dblack (Sep 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gaslighting is the practice of lying repeatedly about unimportant facts to make your mark doubt their understanding of reality - to doubt their sanity. Hmm.... why does that sounds so familiar?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Take it easy on her
She is a Fox viewer

They still can’t figure out what fake news is


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know, while I gave you a "funny and agree" for this post, I did so with a bit of trepidation, because his next induced crisis might be the match that lights a new war.


----------



## dblack (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Or it might be a distraction to keep us from noticing that he's starting the next war.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yeah.................why DOES that sound so familiar?  Was it on a Cheeto commercial or something like that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



You don't have what it takes. No fear, brass gonads and willing to take risks...but I'll take pity on you. Try ENB...but forewarned they are an evil fossil fuel corp.

11k profit after capital gain tax in the last month.

Watch it, learn the swing points first. Then dive in.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A fool's errand, asshat


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



My pension, ID card, and DD214 all say different.  And yes, if your daddy was an effective MCPO, he would be pissed that you are using his service to denigrate another servicemember.  And yeah, I do know about Chiefs, and one thing that I know about the smart ones is they know when to listen to someone who knows a subject better than they do.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And now you're gaslighting, too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



My papa would have read your nonsense and scoffed at you. He was a man amongst men.

Do not ever try to tell me what my father was like. Understand this, paper pusher. He wouldn't have liked you at all. And with reason, I inherited his great fantastic judgement of character....hence why I think you lack it and integrity


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You had to look it up, didn't you...lol...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Explaining the Left, Part VI: Do Leftists Believe What They Say? | RealClearPolitics

"There are two main reasons.

"One is that leftists deem their goals more important than telling the truth."
"The second reason is leftism is rooted in feelings, not reason or truth."


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Don't have what it takes  Sorry  but now have 20k + AAPL  most from before the 7-1 stock split years ago


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Thank you doctor. Now tell us using your obvious wealth of insight into progressive behaviors, what in the blue blazing hell is wrong with this nut case?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Another inter web millionaire

I ever tell ya about the time I was a French Model??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


WHERE’S  MY SHARPIE!!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 6, 2019)

The master again shines.

Trump is taking the democrat hysteria over sharpies and is selling campaign markers for $15.00.  Guaranteed to drive CNN crazy.

After #Sharpiegate, Donald Trump is selling "fine point markers" for $15 to "set the record straight"


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The master again shines.
> 
> Trump is taking the democrat hysteria over sharpies and is selling campaign markers for $15.00.  Guaranteed to drive CNN crazy.
> 
> After #Sharpiegate, Donald Trump is selling "fine point markers" for $15 to "set the record straight"


Every Republican needs a Sharpie!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

Donald Trump orders a rear admiral to go public and defend him over Alabama sharpie gate. 

Trump reportedly told a Coast Guard admiral to give a statement defending his Hurricane Dorian confusion

A White House source familiar with the matter said that Trump personally directed Brown to give the statement, according toCNN.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I never claimed to be a millionaire, faggot.

Why don't you run out and get a real life you insufferable asshole?

You're not funny, you're nowhere near clever and you come across as some lonely old man who has nobody so you sit in front of your computer making 50 plus comments a day trying to be relevant. And anyone with a lick of sense recognizes it and mocks you without mercy.

Get it old man? I'm mocking your tired old ass


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Donald Trump orders a rear admiral to go public and defend him over Alabama sharpie gate.
> 
> Trump reportedly told a Coast Guard admiral to give a statement defending his Hurricane Dorian confusion
> 
> A White House source familiar with the matter said that Trump personally directed Brown to give the statement, according toCNN.



CNN and reportedly is comical


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh, puh-leaze. The initial path projections included part of eastern Alabama. However, those projections were changed to exclude Alabama. Trump was using information that was maybe two days old. Not a huge mistake.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



LOL
Mocking your Smelly Irish Ass


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Oh, puh-leaze. The initial path projections included part of eastern Alabama. However, those projections were changed to exclude Alabama. Trump was using information that was maybe two days old. Not a huge mistake.



Not a big mistake at all.....perfectly excusable

What is not excusable

Upon learning that Alabama was not threatened, not tweeting immediately that you had made a mistake and apologizing for the inconvenience

Tying up your staff trying to create a cover story to show you were right

Conducting a dog and pony show using a modified weather map

Ordering an Admiral to take the blame that he briefed you the wrong material


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

TRUMP...is a piker. Liberals give away America and create Sanctuary for people fleeing valid fair federal immigration laws. And without our consent.  But never mind all that. Lets focus on Trump...


----------



## edward37 (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Maybe I'.m a fool  but I believe most people here  when they speak of gains   Most wouldn't believe me though,,,,  11 k in a month is very reasonable


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

MaryL said:


> TRUMP...is a piker. Liberals give away America and create Sanctuary for people fleeing valid fair federal immigration laws. And without our consent.  But never mind all that. Lets focus on Trump...



DIVERSION ALERT!


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump, in a tweet, and later in a FEMA meeting on Sept. 1, claimed Alabama was going to be impacted by Dorian. Theoretically, at the FEMA meeting, he was getting the latest update on Dorian's path. Indeed, according to the White House, even while he was golfing as the Bahamas were being pummeled, the President was receiving hourly updates on Dorian's path.

This begs a question. Was he paying attention?

A more important question is this. Does he ever listen to briefings? Or, does he already have an opinion about vital issues and he doesn't want to be bothered by facts? 

The following events illustrate what I mean. On Sept. 1, Trump tweeted, "in addition to Florida - South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and *Alabama*, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated. Looking like one of the largest hurricanes ever. Already category 5. BE CAREFUL! GOD BLESS EVERYONE!"

To avoid Alabamian panic the National Weather Service tweeted “Alabama will NOT see any impacts from #Dorian. We repeat, no impacts from Hurricane #Dorian will be felt across Alabama. The system will remain too far east.” 

Imagine that, the NWS had to correct the President. There is a danger when the President issues a false weather forecast. Actually, when it comes to the weather, Trump should keep his mouth shut. 

On Sept. 1, everyone in the country except Trump knew that Dorian would not only miss Alabama, but would miss Florida as well. We all saw similar maps to this one.






It was not a state secret, but Trump didn't know Dorian's path on Sept 1, the day he said Alabama would be affected. 

Ordinarily, this would all be a good joke, and many would get a good laugh at Trump's expense. Ordinarily, a President snared by a huge gaffe, would go silent and wait until all the laughter fades away in a day or two. That is what a smart President would do.

But Trump is no ordinary President, and, therein lies the problem. _*Incredibly, Trump doubled down and insisted that he was right.*_

On Monday, Trump pushed back on skeptics by insisting that “under certain original scenarios, he was in fact correct that Alabama could have received some ‘hurt.’”

To prove his point, on Wednesday Trump showed off this map to television viewers.






This only made matters and serious questions were being asked about his mental health. There are two serious flaws with this map. 

A black sharpie half circle was placed on the NWS map to include Alabama. The attempt was crude and infantile.

While everyone but Trump is looking at updated maps on Sept. 1, the NWS map the President is holding is dated August 28, a day representing the earliest stages of the hurricane.

Trump is still at it on Thursday morning. "In the early days of the hurricane, when it was predicted that Dorian would go through Miami or West Palm Beach, even before it reached the Bahamas, certain models strongly suggested that Alabama & Georgia would be hit as it made its way through Florida & to the Gulf," he tweeted.

True, perhaps, but completely irrelevant. So, now the question not only involves his mental stability, but also his intellectual capabilities. When dealing with a hurricane, intelligent people are interested in the very latest information. 

When Trump warned Alabamians, he was using information that was five days old.

Hence the concerns we have for our President. What he said, what he is still saying, makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Sep 6, 2019)

While everyone but Trump is looking at updated maps on Sept. 1, the NWS map the President is holding is dated August 28, a day representing the earliest stages of the hurricane.

Trump is still at it on Thursday morning. "In the early days of the hurricane, when it was predicted that Dorian would go through Miami or West Palm Beach, even before it reached the Bahamas, certain models strongly suggested that Alabama & Georgia would be hit as it made its way through Florida & to the Gulf," he tweeted.

True, perhaps, but completely irrelevant. So, now the question not only involves his mental stability, but also his intellectual capabilities. When dealing with a hurricane, intelligent people are interested in the very latest information. 

When Trump warned Alabamians, he was using information that was five days old.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

I have it on good authority that Trump did not mark up the map. It was his evil twin.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Sep 6, 2019)

_*I knew it!*_.

According to a White House official, President Donald Trump was the one who used a black Sharpie marker to alter an official National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration map to include Alabama in Hurricane Dorian's trajectory during an Oval Office presentation earlier this week, The Washington Post reported.

That makes perfect sense. It is hard to understand how anyone in the White House would doctor a NWS map depicting a Cat 5 hurricane barreling into our coast that is to be viewed by the President. Under the current circumstances, only Trump would do that.

For the sixth day Captain Queeg, er, Trump, is defending his moronic forecast on Sunday, Sept. 1.

“The Fake News Media was fixated on the fact that I properly said, at the beginnings of Hurricane Dorian, that in addition to Florida & other states, Alabama may also be grazed or hit.” Trump said in a series of tweets. “They went Crazy, hoping against hope that I made a mistake (which I didn’t). Check out maps.”

Of course, as sure as the sun rises, Queeg, er, Trump is relying on lying, hoping no one will remember what he said. Trump didn't say that "at he beginnings of Hurricane Dorian" Alabama would be "grazed or hit."

He said, "In addition to Florida - South Carolina, North Carolina, Georgia, and Alabama, will most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated."

"At the beginnings." Also, the President, in providing a weather forecast to the American people, saw nothing wrong with using four day old weather maps despite regular briefings on Dorian's path.

That is nothing short of incredulous and suggests there is something seriously wrong with our President. His doggedness in pursuing this issue is very strange.

I said in the OP. "A more important question is this. Does he ever listen to briefings? Or, does he already have an opinion about vital issues and he doesn't want to be bothered by facts?"

This issue is about a hurricane. Other issues could involve threats to our economy, a growing threat of war in the Middle East, North Korea tests a nuclear device, Russia becoming more aggressive in Ukraine, China's expansion in the South China Sea, etc., etc. The reader gets my point.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Progressive organic brain dysfunction.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Trump, in a tweet, and later in a FEMA meeting on Sept. 1, claimed Alabama was going to be impacted by Dorian. Theoretically, at the FEMA meeting, he was getting the latest update on Dorian's path. Indeed, according to the White House, even while he was golfing as the Bahamas were being pummeled, the President was receiving hourly updates on Dorian's path.
> 
> This begs a question. Was he paying attention?
> 
> ...


No one in the country knew where Dorian would go. liar.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> _*I knew it!*_.
> 
> According to a White House official, President Donald Trump was the one who used a black Sharpie marker to alter an official National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration map to include Alabama in Hurricane Dorian's trajectory during an Oval Office presentation earlier this week, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> ...



This is so important! I am so glad you are devoting so much time and thought to it, because it matters that he made a reasonable weather forecast!


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Or as us laymen put it, A deranged psycho beotch!


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

54 pages of progressive insanity on display. Biggest losers of all time.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMP...is a piker. Liberals give away America and create Sanctuary for people fleeing valid fair federal immigration laws. And without our consent.  But never mind all that. Lets focus on Trump...
> ...


Its too bad I couldn't play that "diversion" stuff when I actually visited  a INS office after noticing all these wetter chaps back in 1993 taking American jobs... Actually it's  on point. I saw how entire industries were being subverted and the entire American working class being thrown under  the bus proverbially  by businesses that  grew to exclude  the American working class. Diversion? Way hardly. On point.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> 54 pages of progressive insanity on display. Biggest losers of all time.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I make more than that just posting on USMB


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're two laps behind and think you're winning.....old tired fuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > 54 pages of progressive insanity on display. Biggest losers of all time.


Which one is you?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure you do.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Silly, those are all protgressive baby killing slimeballs. They're your people.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> I have it on good authority that Trump did not mark up the map. It was his evil twin.


Obama did it


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 6, 2019)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Back in the day with Patriot Coal twice that was the norm. It was a swings dream holding. Cheap and massive swings.

I can recall trading twice a day on that gem. Funny thing is they never made a profit


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump alters map. Opps.  I addressed the topic. Democrats create sanctuary cities without say, a democratic vote?  'Cause they know better..? OH, but they don't like say, the Electoral College. How fucking ironic.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 6, 2019)

Numbnuts Trump is now floating the idea of exchanging the State of Alabama for Greenland.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2019)

The President clearly said he was talking about the initial models.

Here’s video of a forecast in the early days of it.

Skip to 2:55
Rich Thomas forecast: What will Dorian do?

The Euro model had the storm going west into the gulf and then north up to the panhandle and Alabama.

Hillary failed, Mueller failed, Comey failed, Pelosi failed.  You’re down to wanting to impeach him for a sharpie mark on a fucking map.  Get over it losers.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The President clearly said he was talking about the initial models.
> 
> Here’s video of a forecast in the early days of it.
> 
> ...


55 pages of progressive insanity on display.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 6, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You forgot to mention how him & his crime family are using their positions to line their pockets & rob us all blind.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, in a tweet, and later in a FEMA meeting on Sept. 1, claimed Alabama was going to be impacted by Dorian. Theoretically, at the FEMA meeting, he was getting the latest update on Dorian's path. Indeed, according to the White House, even while he was golfing as the Bahamas were being pummeled, the President was receiving hourly updates on Dorian's path.
> ...





Still, the Alabama National Guard mobilized days before the Sharpie incident. So why was that? it obviously wasnt because of Trump.... so is it possible Trump knew Alabama had mobilized their national Guard? 
I'm still thinking to myself what is the big deal here. Yeah, Trump did specify it was the original forecast that the storm could send hurricane winds Alabama's way, but honestly, do you really believe people in the line of the hurricane Dorian  were not following up with other news stations throughout the day? hourly? or did they just tune into the oval office and call it a weekend?    I really doubt that Trumps TV spot threw anyone off. So thinking this is just looking for opportunity to hate on Trump which so many people are just doing for fun here.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 6, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



But that's just it. They can't PROVE Trump touched that map with a sharpie and the OP's link states just that. 

So the whole fucking thread is a TDS lie.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Shanks said:
> ...


It's more than likely that Trump knew way way way more then these idiots crying in this thread did.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ohh democrats will think of something.  Then Trump will make money off of it.
After #Sharpiegate, Donald Trump is selling "fine point markers" for $15 to "set the record straight"


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

My grandparents that immigrated here legally wonder why we need to give Mexican illegals sanctuary from laws they had  to follow...And they followed  immigration laws and acclimatized. Which brings us back to, I don't know...Wetbacks.. Take off the filters and then look deeply at them. They hate US  loco gobacho Americans, even they  know liberal Americans are idiots...And they will never acculturate...


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like the Dems are dissin Alabama again.  Dems are making it easy for Trump to win Alabama in 2020.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 6, 2019)

So Everyone Said FLORIDA....Nope
GEORGIA....Nope
S CAROLINA.....Nope Again
It Skimmed Cape Hatteras
And Is Off To Sea Until CANADA

So You Folks Are In A Wad
Because Trump Mentioned Alabama
*Based On NOAA Projections Of The Time*
But You're Not Upset Because All The Official Projections
LOOK LIKE PURE GUESS-WORK ??

How Brain-Dead Are Prog Lying Morons, Anyway ??
And How Wide-Spread Must It Be ??

I've Shown You Official, Dated NOAA Projections
If You Think They're Doctored
Enter The Info In The Lower Left Corner
And Check Them For Yourselves


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Did they fill out their employee applications with Sharpies?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I have it on good authority that Trump did not mark up the map. It was his evil twin.
> ...



...with Hillary's help....


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


They got their jobs based on their race.  That's it.Jesus help us, these rancheros  Mexicananos  hoochies  don't know a sharpie from a cockfight. Or what the fuck human RIGHTS are about.. But the people that exploit them SHOULD.  Nobody voted for sanctuary for people that violate Federal immigration law. Nope, never happened.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The President clearly said he was talking about the initial models.
> 
> Here’s video of a forecast in the early days of it.
> 
> ...


Actually, on Sept 1 he was talking about recent developments

Why would a President intentionally brief four day old information?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Sunday, September 1, 12:31 PM: 

Trump speaks at a briefing at Federal Emergency Management Agency headquarters. He again refers to supposed new information that "*just came up, *unfortunately," about a possible impact on Alabama.

"And, I will say, the states -- and it may get a little piece of a great place: It's called Alabama. And Alabama could even be in for at least some very strong winds and something more than that, it could be. *This just came up, unfortunately*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Well, I am so glad that you managed to tie in your rant about race, illegal aliens, and sanctuary cities, to Trump's weather map lies about hurricanes via sharpies and cockfights!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2019)

You know, I used to use the expression, "Trump would lie about the weather". It was, I thought a slight exaggeration of his pathetical lying. I guess that I should never have underestimated Trump's compulsion to lie. He really WILL lie about the weather!


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

I live with illegal alien Mexicans. Oh, when Mexicans  take off their filters and let their  hair down:  they suck. They hate Americans. Yep. They hate liberals too. Especially Liberals.  Yep. They despise all of us Anglo poor or rich gabachos Americans.  . Lets not kid our selves. I have seen entire Industries crumble. And NOW its Just Mexicans  that get the jobs everyone used to do...So this is really disingenuous as an excuse. Sanctuary Cites were  pulled out of somebodies ass to excuse exploiting Mexicans. But that backfired big-time...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

MaryL said:


> I live with illegal alien Mexicans. Oh, when Mexicans  take off their filters and let their  hair down:  they suck. They hate Americans. Yep. They hate liberals too. . Yep. They despise all of us Anglo poor or rich gabachos . Lets not kid our selves. I have seen entire Industries crumble. And NOW its Just Mexicans  that get the jobs everyone used to do...So this is really disingenuous as an excuse. Sanctuary Cites were  pulled out of somebodies ass to excuse exploiting Mexicans. But that isn't going to last long.



Mexico does not send their best and brightest. They send murderers, rapists and drug dealers
I think some of them might be good people


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The President clearly said he was talking about the initial models.
> ...



To point out how wrong all the models were.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Actually, on *Sept 1* he was talking about recent developments
> 
> Why would a President intentionally brief four day old information?


NOAA Projection For _Sept 2_
Still Shows Alabama:


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I live with illegal alien Mexicans. Oh, when Mexicans  take off their filters and let their  hair down:  they suck. They hate Americans. Yep. They hate liberals too. . Yep. They despise all of us Anglo poor or rich gabachos . Lets not kid our selves. I have seen entire Industries crumble. And NOW its Just Mexicans  that get the jobs everyone used to do...So this is really disingenuous as an excuse. Sanctuary Cites were  pulled out of somebodies ass to excuse exploiting Mexicans. But that isn't going to last long.
> ...


 Trump alters a map, Libs give sanctuary to illegals without our  permission... Mexicans get special treatment no other immigrant received....My Irish catholic or German Jewish forefathers that fled their respective homelands, nor say all the Hungarian or Lithuanian or ..this list goes on, they had to follow immigration laws. They NEVER received or asked for sanctuary from federal immigration laws. So what makes Mexicans so special? So here we are...Trump's the bad guy here...Really?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 6, 2019)

So Trump had it right afterall. Interesting.

Liberals = DOH !


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2019)

MaryL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Funny
When our ancestors came from Europe they had open access to our country and eventual citizenship

Mexicans used to have access as migrant laborers. That access was cut off


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Just like you.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Apples and oranges. Back in the 1700's there weren't any borders. Hmm, even now, modern Mexico penalizes people that  violates its sovereign border. Even Mexico gets what "national identity" is about. So that is what makes this so outrageous.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> The marked up map revealed his desperation to not be wrong.


I'm sorry, I don't recall you showing us where Trump is seen either putting that line on the map or even saying he put it there.  Link?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I live with illegal alien Mexicans. Oh, when Mexicans  take off their filters and let their  hair down:  they suck. They hate Americans. Yep. They hate liberals too. . Yep. They despise all of us Anglo poor or rich gabachos . Lets not kid our selves. I have seen entire Industries crumble. And NOW its Just Mexicans  that get the jobs everyone used to do...So this is really disingenuous as an excuse. Sanctuary Cites were  pulled out of somebodies ass to excuse exploiting Mexicans. But that isn't going to last long.
> ...


 Considered the number of right wing terrorist attacks against this country, you can pretty much say the same thing about Republicans.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Ok lets tone down the hyperbole. What right wing  terrorist attacks?  I missed that  one.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 6, 2019)

Start with El Paso


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 6, 2019)

Well, fuck off poindexters.

NOAA Just Ended The Hurricane Dorian Map Controversy...And Trump Won


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Lets go off topic with say, with sanctuary cities. What a delicious issue... yummy yum...Anyone ever get to vote on say, letting Mexican illegals get sanctuary?  Because I far as I can tell, that never happened. Trump may be a weasel. I voted for him. At least we know his sex and race. We don't fucking care, we want  our representatives to answer to US. NOT dipshits that pander to the tree people from the moon that employ illegal aliens,  nope. , US. That's pretty much it.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Fuck Trump. I see a vast wasteland that only Liberals can face up too, Sanctuary cities that nobody voted for or wanted. I see industries that have been co-opted and diversity vanish... but that isn't diversity, its exploitation under a new guise.   I see the homeless proliferate under Democratic stewardship. Liberals  don't build  things, no,  they only tear things apart.  Fuck being constructive and stuff...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> "There are two main reasons.
> 
> "One is that leftists deem their goals more important than telling the truth."
> "The second reason is leftism is rooted in feelings, not reason or truth."


Perfect example of Gaslighting.
Thank you.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Trump was using information that was maybe two days old. Not a huge mistake.


Except the pathological liar claimed he was being updates hourly even while playing golf, so if he mistakingly using an old map then he was LYING about being updated hourly. Either way he was LYING.
Man up and admit it!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The President clearly said he was talking about the initial models.


He said no such thing in his tweet in which he acknowledged that Dorian had already reached Cat 5. The initial models predicted no higher than Cat 3.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Trump did specify it was *the original forecast that the storm could send hurricane winds Alabama's way*,


Not true, NO original forecast predicted winds higher Tropical Force would reach Alabama, which is BELOW Cat 1.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2019)

karpenter said:


> NOAA Projection For _Sept 2_
> *Still Shows Alabama*:
> 
> View attachment 277858


At a 5% chance of TROPICAL force winds, which are BELOW Cat 1.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 6, 2019)

Jesus Christ already. I voted for Trump, but then he's engaging   in tariff wars with China and killing my 401k. Hell; I had stock in PG before  the Gillette toxic male  fiasco. Toxic males I don't know from my grandmothers mezuzah. Please.  Mr Trump, give your   voters a  break already.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So Trump used out of date obsolete reports to make official pronouncements...
> ...




Yes he was.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:
			
		

> At a 5% chance of TROPICAL force winds, which are BELOW Cat 1.


*So What ??*
Pretending A Tropical Storm Is A Spring Shower ??
*
You* Were All Wrong
ALL Projections Thru Sept 2 Include Alabama

Trump's Remarks Were Based On NOAA Projections Of The Time
And You Want To Transfer Blame To TRUMP ??


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

MaryL said:
			
		

> Back in the 1700's there weren't any borders.


Actually There Were
They Were Called "Colonies"
English, French, Spanish, And Portuguese
And That's Were The "Settlers" Went According To Their Home Nationality


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

MaryL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


They picked oranges
Apples not so much


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Well, fuck off poindexters.
> 
> NOAA Just Ended The Hurricane Dorian Map Controversy...And Trump Won



So Trump uses his political weight to force NOAA to support him

Those who work for NOAA are outraged at how their management sold out to political pressure


----------



## Lesh (Sep 7, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


He probably got updates.

The problem is he doesn't understand much....pays little attention...and just doesn't give a shit


----------



## NotYourBody (Sep 7, 2019)

MaryL said:


> I live with illegal alien Mexicans. Oh, when Mexicans  take off their filters and let their  hair down:  they suck. They hate Americans. Yep. They hate liberals too. Especially Liberals.  Yep. They despise all of us Anglo poor or rich gabachos Americans.  . Lets not kid our selves. I have seen entire Industries crumble. And NOW its Just Mexicans  that get the jobs everyone used to do...So this is really disingenuous as an excuse. Sanctuary Cites were  pulled out of somebodies ass to excuse exploiting Mexicans. But that backfired big-time...


I live on the border. It's nothing like you describe. We all get along just fine and many of us (millions) cross back and forth on a regular basis. San Diego and Tijuana work together on projects all the time. My city is majority Hispanic. Whites are only about 20%. I don't ask, but I am sure there are many illegals here. And still, we get along with each other.

Too bad you live in such a shithole. Must be a red state.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 7, 2019)

NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.

NOAA backs Trump on Alabama forecast, and rebukes Weather Service office that accurately contradicted him


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> 
> NOAA backs Trump on Alabama forecast, and rebukes Weather Service office that accurately contradicted him




_James Franklin, the former chief of a prediction unit at the National Hurricane Center, expressed support for the Birmingham Weather Service office that NOAA admonished.

"I thought Birmingham's statement Sunday morning that Alabama would see no impacts from Dorian was spot-on and an appropriate response to the President's misleading tweet that morning," he wrote in an email. The Hurricane Center's* "wind-speed-probability product serves as guidance to forecasters, and it showed only a very small likelihood of tropical-storm-force winds in the state, and essentially zero chance of hurricane-force winds."*

He stated: "I am very surprised that NOAA's statement today seems to not recognize the value its forecasters add every day to NWS products and services."

Dan Sobien, president of the NWS Employees Union, stated in a tweet Friday evening that "The hard-working employees of the NWS had nothing to do with the utterly disgusting and disingenuous tweet sent out by NOAA management tonight."_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 7, 2019)

Democrats are whining again.  Waaa waaa waaa.


----------



## BWK (Sep 7, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What an idiot. No he isn't.


----------



## BWK (Sep 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats are whining again.  Waaa waaa waaa.


Debate something instead of telling us you have given up defending Trump over his lies. .


----------



## BWK (Sep 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Compulsive serial habitual liar Trump lies about anything and everything all the time.
> ...


13,000 proven lies tells you are wrong of course.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> ...


Oh no. A former employee has hurt feelings.

Did these experts at weather prediction say Alabama was in the path? Yes


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 7, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> After you Trumpers get done with trying to turn this weather map lie into the truth...
> 
> Would you like to give the "Iraq was behind 9/11" another shot???





Excellent.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...




Oh you poor baby.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 7, 2019)

57 pages of Sharpie.... lmao


Dana7360 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > After you Trumpers get done with trying to turn this weather map lie into the truth...
> ...



Iraq wasn't taken to task over 9/11. 

Dumbass


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Actually they didn’t

Trump made them lie and say they did


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 57 pages of Sharpie.... lmao
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> ...


Oh yea

The smoking gun was going to be a mushroom cloud
Good thing Bush stopped them


----------



## MAGAman (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Funny
> When our ancestors came from Europe they had open access to our country and eventual citizenship
> 
> Mexicans used to have access as migrant laborers. That access was cut off


Yes.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> 
> NOAA backs Trump on Alabama forecast, and rebukes Weather Service office that accurately contradicted him


I love it! All the Right-wing nuts had a shit fit about an anonymous White House official admitting Tramp marked the map with a sharpie, but suddenly an anonymous letter from NOAA, everyone at NOAA was too ashamed to put their name to it, and suddenly anonymous sources are now credible.
Alabama was not mentioned in any of the 75 NOAA forecast advisories the hurricane center sent out between Aug. 27 and Sept. 2. Nor was any Alabama city mentioned in the charts that listed percentage chances of tropical storm force winds or hurricane force winds. Every state along the U.S. East Coast — as well as Canada and inland places like Washington, D.C. — was mentioned in those charts, but not Alabama.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> 
> NOAA backs Trump on Alabama forecast, and rebukes Weather Service office that accurately contradicted him


Ya say what ya gotta say to keep your job...and Trumpers don't care


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> ...


After #Sharpiegate, Donald Trump is selling "fine point markers" for $15 to "set the record straight"


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump For 2020 President Election Pens Keep America Great Pens Pack of 12 | eBay


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump campaign is selling branded markers after Sharpie-gate


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 7, 2019)

You know, if Trump is willing to lie about a weather report just to save face after he made a mistake, what kind of lies do you think he could tell us if we got into a conflict with someone like Iran?

It's not so much the fact that he lied that bothers me, but rather it makes me wonder what else he is willing to lie about?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > NOAA says Trump was right.  Argument over no matter how many democrats cry.
> ...



And you're having your usual hissy fit and lying again because the NOAA just bitch slapped you again. That sound you hear is the rest of America laughing at you.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 7, 2019)

Over 115 pages now. Lefties just can't stand being proven wrong. Even though it happens to them  all the time.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Did he make CNN report it too?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Buy them up asshole Republicans
You deserve it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


NOAA executives sold themselves out to gain favor with Trump

Meanwhile, Scientists in NOAA are outraged at the politicization of their once proud agency


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


BULLSHIT, to make money off STUPID SUCKERS!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Why did everyone at NOAA refuse to sign the letter?????


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


They didn’t have a Sharpie


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump used a Sharpie on a hurricane that fizzled out!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 7, 2019)

Breaking news!!!! Dems will impeach over a sharpie!!! Lol


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Trump used a Sharpie on a hurricane that fizzled out!


Tell the families of the dead in the Bahamas how it fizzled out


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Trump For 2020 President Election Pens Keep America Great Pens Pack of 12 | eBay


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That may even sell better than trumpy bear.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


SUCKER!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


If you noticed, not only did every  NOAA scientist refuse to sign the fake letter, the "spokesperson" (probably Tramp himself) chose to hide in darkness!


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Lol
I don’t care about the sharpies... I do think it’s fucking funny though. Making lemons into lemonade


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

Sunsettommy said:


> The map he showed was an early forecast of the Hurricane possible routes, the President showed this in a TWEET:


You do know that is a FAKE map, don't you?????
The lines Tramp added clearly do not have symbols associated with them and are not accounted for in the legend at the top.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The map he showed was an early forecast of the Hurricane possible routes, the President showed this in a TWEET:
> ...


He is getting better at it


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The map he showed was an early forecast of the Hurricane possible routes, the President showed this in a TWEET:
> ...


Lol
Who gives a fuck,I think the whole damn thing is pretty damn funny


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> So Trump uses his political weight to force NOAA to support him
> Those who work for NOAA are outraged at how their management sold out to political pressure


But That Doesn't Match The NOAA Projection On Aug 29-Sept 2

 

These Are Advisories 21 And 36
So There's 15 MORE Projections In Between
Care To Post Any Of Them ??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump gave his weather projection on Sept 1

Alabama was out of harms way. It wasn’t much worse than anticipated


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Trump gave his weather projection on Sept 1


Nope. August 29
Photos from President Donald J. Trump’s FEMA Briefing on Hurricane Dorian | The White House

The Chart In Question Is NOAA Aug 29

 


> Alabama was out of harms way. It wasn’t much worse than anticipated


Sept 1 You Say ??
NOAA Advisory Dated Sept 2:



How Many Times Do You Have To See This ??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Trump said on Sept 1

“Alabama would most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated,”

No charts, even doctored ones, show Alabama being hit hard


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

NOAA staff warned in Sept. 1 directive against contradicting Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

_This is the first time I’ve felt pressure from above to not say what truly is the forecast,” the meteorologist said. “It’s hard for me to wrap my head around. One of the things we train on is to dispel inaccurate rumors and ultimately that is what was occurring — ultimately what the Alabama office did is provide a forecast with their tweet, that is what they get paid to do.”_


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 7, 2019)

We all get to see how cult like the republican party is with trump. Sheep will defend him no matter the idiocy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

_The official said the statement called out Birmingham’s tweet because one NOAA hurricane forecast product showed a 5 to 20 percent chance of tropical-storm-force winds in a small part of Alabama. 

“It was nothing against Birmingham, we needed to make sure forecast products reflect probabilistic guidance,” the official said, referencing the extremely low odds for tropical storm-force winds. 

*Such wind speeds, between 39 and 74 mph, rarely cause much damage or require the advance preparation.*_


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> What Trump said on Sept 1
> “Alabama would most likely be hit (much) harder than anticipated,”
> No charts, even doctored ones, show Alabama being hit hard


The FEMA Briefing Was Aug 29
Along With The NOAA Charts Dated Aug 29
Just Like I've Shown You Time And Again
Using Official Printed Gov't Sources

How About YOU Show A Dated Official Source


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aug 29 is not Sept 1


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Aug 29 is not Sept 1


Nope,
It's_ AUGUST 29_, Isn't It
And I Still Don't See Your Source

So Everyone Said FLORIDA....Nope
GEORGIA....Nope
S CAROLINA.....Nope Again
It Skimmed Cape Hatteras
And Is Off To Sea Until CANADA

So You Folks Are In A Wad
Because Trump Mentioned Alabama
*Based On NOAA Projections Of Aug 29 The Time Of The Meeting*
But You're Not Upset Because _All The Official Computer Models_
LOOK LIKE PURE GUESS-WORK ??
Looks Like Dorian Missed The US Almost _ENTIRELY_
And You Want To Shift Blame To A Remark By Trump ??

How Brain-Dead Are Prog Lying Morons, Anyway ??
And How Wide-Spread Must It Be ??

I've Shown You Official, Dated NOAA Projections
And Official Dating Of The Briefing
You've Shown Nothing


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those NOAA projections are NOT projections for HURRICANE winds, they are for winds less than tropical storm winds which are LESS than Cat 1. Tramp said Alabama would be hit HARDER than expected by a CAT 5 Hurricane.
As you can see at link below, at no time is Alabama projected to get even 74 MPH CAT 1 winds, link includes ALL advisories both before 21 and after 36.

DORIAN Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Probability of Hurricane-Force Winds


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:
			
		

> Those NOAA projections are NOT projections for HURRICANE winds


*SO. WHAT. ??*
Sandy Wasn't A Category Anything Either

Trump Was Right At The Time
And All Your Sources Were* Wrong *In Mocking Him
Not To Mention Dorian Didn't Really Make Landfall At All
Are You Upset About That ??

Just Own Up


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again those are NOT hurricane force winds, it is clearly labeled TROPICAL FORCE WINDS.
HERE is the link to ALL the NOAA HURRICANE advisories and as you can easily see NOT A SINGLE ONE INCLUDES ALABAMA!!!!!!!

DORIAN Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Probability of Hurricane-Force Winds


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 7, 2019)

karpenter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what? So there was NO hurricane warning for Alabama from NOAA, that's so what.
Admit it you've been had by Tramp yet again, SUCKER!


----------



## karpenter (Sep 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:
			
		

> So there was NO hurricane warning for Alabama from NOAA, that's so what.


That's Not What Was Said Either
Here's NOAA Projections
Animated, Just For You
DORIAN Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Probability of Tropical-Storm-Force-Winds

You Go Gaze Into Your Navel Alone Now


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 7, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...




This worked out well for the nazi left


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 7, 2019)

BE THE FIRST!!!   To get your 'offical Trump marker"......"Now, in response to the fake news that Trump lied about Alabama being potentially threatened Hurricane Dorian, the Trump campaign is selling "official" Trump markers. "Buy the official Trump marker," tweeted Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale on Friday. The official Trump marker, he said, "is different than every other marker on the market, because this one has the special ability to drive @CNN and the rest of the fake news crazy!" #KeepMarkersGreat.

https://pjmedia.com/trending/winning-check-out-the-trump-campaigns-brilliant-res


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2019)

karpenter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to read!
Your own link says winds from 39 to 57 mph, HURRICANE force winds start at 74 mph, Cat 1.
Here is the link to HURRICANE force wind advisories from NOAA, animated just for you too. I had posted it earlier in this thread, but I guess it got past you.
DORIAN Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Probability of *Hurricane-Force Winds*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aug 29 is not Sept 1 when the President spoke

He spoke of recent reports and severe weather in Alabama. Neither which was true at the time he said it


----------



## deanrd (Sep 8, 2019)

Trump forcing people to lie to keep their jobs. None of this can possibly be legal. Why don’t Republicans care if the president they love so much is constantly breaking the law?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 8, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Trump forcing people to lie to keep their jobs. None of this can possibly be legal. Why don’t Republicans care if the president they love so much is constantly breaking the law?


Lol
Career politicians wrote the book on breaking the law, You dumb fuck


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2019)

Rustic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump forcing people to lie to keep their jobs. None of this can possibly be legal. Why don’t Republicans care if the president they love so much is constantly breaking the law?
> ...


Give an example


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 8, 2019)

For pyetro, Eddie, and Abu, as weall as all you other lefties who keep lying about this after you've been proven wrong again...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


 Did it ever post that example?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 8, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Lol
Name one career politician that is not a criminal


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 8, 2019)

Another example here of liberals pwning themselves. People get the fakery!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So what? He had an old forecast, shitstain. 

Per that forecast, Dorian was heading to Alabama where they mobilized National Guard to face it. As it turns out, forecast was wrong. When did they get it right anyways? 

You're so desperate to prove Trump did something wrong, that you're having outrage just about anything he's done. Butthurt much?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you saying he's not?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He doesn't need to. It's not a contest, nothing to prove here.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's your point? That Barry is taller? 

Even if he is (and he's not), why does it matter?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Great Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The point is that President Sharpie is so insecure that he has to change reality with a Sharpie


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with making a mistake. We all do it
But the rest of us admit it and move on. We don’t change it with a Sharpie


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Lol
You’re like a puppy in love....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


8 years scandal free


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



That is exactly how he won 30 out of 50 states.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


He won 20
He changed it to 30 with a Sharpie


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump later told reporters that he did not know anything about the changed map,
> ...



"Anonymous source" LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You wish. 

Again, how's that relevant?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It doesn't matter, as Joe said "they prefer their truth over facts".


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump relies on alternative facts
A Sharpie helps


----------



## Camp (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He should use red sharpies once in awhile. Blue ones too. Sniffing sharpies will make a person high, like sniffing glue. Maybe Trump is sniffing sharpies.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
On the surface


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Donald Trump orders a rear admiral to go public and defend him over Alabama sharpie gate.
> 
> Trump reportedly told a Coast Guard admiral to give a statement defending his Hurricane Dorian confusion
> 
> A White House source familiar with the matter said that Trump personally directed Brown to give the statement, according toCNN.



"source familiar with the matter" LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> _*I knew it!*_.
> 
> According to a White House official, President Donald Trump was the one who used a black Sharpie marker to alter an official National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration map to include Alabama in Hurricane Dorian's trajectory during an Oval Office presentation earlier this week, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> ...



"According to a White House official" LOL


----------



## OldLady (Sep 9, 2019)

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


He acts like he's sniffing _something, _that's for sure.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > 54 pages of progressive insanity on display. Biggest losers of all time.



One person, one vote.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Total fabricated news. 

The tactic is scream like banshees about anything and everything Trump does.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What I don't get is, why is important to you that Barry is taller?

Is there a contest?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> NOAA executives sold themselves out to gain favor with Trump
> 
> Meanwhile, Scientists in NOAA are outraged at the politicization of their once proud agency



Name one.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Why did everyone at NOAA refuse to sign the letter?????



What makes you think anyone refused?

Has anyone signed the maps they were releasing recently?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Trump used a Sharpie on a hurricane that fizzled out!
> ...



Why is that relevant?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at those two maps and... how all those "scientist" can be so wrong, most of the time?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Trump forcing people to lie to keep their jobs. None of this can possibly be legal. Why don’t Republicans care if the president they love so much is constantly breaking the law?



"Anonymous sources" LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, it has nothing to do with me proving trump was wrong. That's been proven. What it's about is the man-child's inability to accept he was wrong and to double down, then triple down, on claiming he was really right. It reveals we have a president with a mental disorder.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOL 

Of course he's not. Though he claims to be 6'3", he's standing side by side with Obama who's 6'1" and they're the same height. Youx:e been lied to again, schmuck.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My point is, he doesn't have to change anything to drive you nutz. He already is taller than Barry, and you can't stand it, because "the great Obama" LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No it hasn't, shitstain. You proved noting except how desperate you are to blame Trump for something.

No matter how you put it, and how many anonymous sources you invoke, and how much you scream, he hasn't done anything wrong in regards Dorian.

You can keep screaming and your hopes high, just as you kept you Mueller avatar, but maybe, just maybe you should try honesty for a change, because all those lies are not working well for you.

Capisce, shitstain?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Why did everyone at NOAA *refuse to sign the letter*?????
> ...


A LETTER is NOT a MAP.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck, you're in a world of delirium just like your god. Of course it was proven....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 9, 2019)

Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Sep 9, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...




apparently he used a sharpie to alter the map of the USA to include Greenland!


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.


Great, let's see your evidence trump didn't alter that weather map.....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Fabricated news is coming out of the White House


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're still screaming, shitstain.


----------



## Camp (Sep 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.


Trump is our most corrupt President ever. Corruption is contagious. He has managed to even corrupt NOAA.

and...the Air Force.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck.... I'm laughing at you, not screaming, for holstering trump's cock.

G'head, tell me again how trump wasn't proven wrong....


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.
> ...



Your claim is that he alter it. It's on you to prove he did it.

Just as your claim is he colluded with Russia, and asking for a proof that he didn't. 

Shit for brain can't have it both ways, can you?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 9, 2019)

Camp said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.
> ...


If only he could corrupt democrats right out of existence.

Shitstain obama is the most corrupt politician of any stripe that we have ever had.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I never said either of those things. You prove repeatedly that you're fucked in the head by throwing out such false accusations.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.


Actually, that is untrue

The map that Trump was briefed on was not altered

Somehow, in the short time before it was used in the Dog and Pony show, it was marked up

Trump claimed he had a current update on Sept 1, he claimed Alabama would be much worse than expected

That was not true


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


The Great Obama was the most honest politician since Jimmy Carter


----------



## edward37 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.
> ...


Come on Faun ,you know Trump is so above lying and cheating


----------



## edward37 (Sep 9, 2019)

Camp said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.
> ...


You missed the AG


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Lol
Both shit stains... You’re far too gullible


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

Lol
Trump is a result of hope and change, the load of shit that was hope and change.
Karma is a bitch


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Predictions on the weather isn't fabrications. 
We can't predict a month ahead yet Democrats say they can predict 10years in advance. 
BTW, we're supposed to be under water now. 
What happened ???


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Lol
...and it’s normal to have unpredictable weather/climate.
Hurricane/tornadoes floods, etc. are the norm.
Sunny blue sky’s white fluffy clouds are not the norm


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I never said we would be under water
I thought weather conditions would get progressively worse and they are. Storms are more frequent and more deadly


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## j-mac (Sep 9, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, not even close pal, I didn't vote for Trump....Cruz was my guy...Face it, you don't have any answers for why Trump's policies have in large part succeeded, so you resort to the typical liberal tactic of attack, and ridicule...its not only predictable, but just plain lazy. Now, couple that with being on an anonymous message board, and you display exactly what I describe...Just another under educated malcontent, lashing out anonymously at others because you blame them for the shortcomings in your own situation....sad.
> ...


Problem is though, there is no proof HE altered that map.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37 (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


GLUB GLUB GLUB    we're getting there.... If I pass Trump drowning in my boat   it's over for him


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Barry stopped it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 9, 2019)

j-mac said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



I never claimed he did,   But he did display an altered map while trying to cover for tweeting 3 day old hurricane data.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 9, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No vote if you're locked up in the nuthatchery.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nice try that ignores a worsening climate

We are getting storms that used to occur once a decade, every year
We are getting once in a century storms every five to ten years

Firestorms are getting more severe, we can’t contain fires that were once easy to control


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
Climate isn’t supposed to be predictable dumbass


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Who told you that?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 9, 2019)

TECH & SCIENCE
*NASA MAP REVEALS DRASTIC U.S. WEATHER CHANGE IN PAST EIGHT YEARS*
BY DANA DOVEY ON 1/5/18 AT 5:30 AM EST









Current Time 0:58
Duration 1:06
Loaded: 100.00%


HD
New NASA Maps Show How Surface Temperatures Have Changed Significantly In The Past 8 Years
SHARE
TECH & SCIENCETEMPERATURESSNOW STORMNASA


While Americans on the East Coast are battling a bomb cyclone, a recent NASA image shows quite a different weather scenario out West—one bathed in excessive heat. Comparing the current scenario to the past eight years—which is exactly what this striking new image does—shows just how drastically the weather has changed.

The image was taken by NASA's terra satellite and is based on data from the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS), an instrument onboard the satellite that takes readings of the Earth's surface. To create the visual map, NASA used land surface temperatures from December 26, 2017, to January 2, 2018, and compared these with average temperatures of the same time period over the past eight years ago.

Red represents areas that were hotter than average and blue areas were colder than average. (White represents normal temperatures and gray represents inadequate data.) The vast amount of color on the map show just how distinct this year's temperatures are compared to that of the past.

*Related: What Is A Winter Hurricane?*




Global temperatures have changed quite a bit over the past eight years.NASA
NASA emphasizes that the map shows land temperatures, not air temperatures. Because land temperatures can be significantly different than the actual temperature of the air, they aren't the most accurate representation of global temperatures. Still, land temperatures can be useful. Surface temperature maps are especially helpful in predicting how much heat or cold stress may affect crops, NBC Los Angeles reported.

*Related: Frozen Bomb Cyclone Set To Hit East Coast*
RELATED STORIES

How Much Snow Has Fallen?
Which States Will Get Snow From Winter Hurricane?
How Much Snow Will Winter Storm Grayson Dump?

Ads by scrollerads.com

The map may look harrowing, but NASA reported that the drastic differences in weather on the U.S. coasts can be explained by regular weather patterns. For example, a jet stream of air called the Rossby wave connects U.S. air streams on the east and west coasts. This wave dragged warm tropical air into the west, but the Rocky Mountains blocked it from mixing with far cooler air on the East Coast. As a result we have strikingly different temperatures on both sides of the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Commerce Chief Threatened Firings at NOAA After Trump’s Hurricane Tweets, Sources Say

The Secretary of Commerce threatened to fire top employees at NOAA on Friday after the agency’s Birmingham office contradicted President Trump’s claim that Hurricane Dorian might hit Alabama, according to three people familiar with the discussion.

That threat led to an unusual, unsigned statement later that Friday by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration disavowing the office’s own position that Alabama was not at risk. The reversal caused widespread anger within the agency and drew criticism from the scientific community that NOAA, a division of the Commerce Department, had been bent to political purposes.


Trump is a creep


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




Weather not as much, climate should be.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A very dumb person


----------



## Clipper (Sep 9, 2019)

Dopey Von Gropey used a sharpie because he wore down all his crayons. Now he's unhinged & putting on his whine act because he made a jackass out of himself for all the world to see. 

If Dopey wants to stop looking like a fool he should shut his yap, let the adults run the Country & he can run along. 

Alabama his two balls.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 9, 2019)

Clipper said:


> Dopey Von Gropey used a sharpie because he wore down all his crayons. Now he's unhinged & putting on his whine act because he made a jackass out of himself for all the world to see.
> 
> If Dopey wants to stop looking like a fool he should shut his yap, let the adults run the Country & he can run along.
> 
> Alabama his two balls.


Sharpie gate is coming will ,,,  delete this


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
It is the very nature of it... What are you some type of fucked up bleeding heart that’s all sad if the weather/climate isn’t what you want it to be?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
Not at all you dumbass
Where does it say that climate is supposed to be totally predictable? What are you some type a bleeding heart?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Lol
> Not at all you dumbass
> Where does it say that claimant is supposed to be totally predictable? What are you some type a bleeding heart?



Climate, not claimant.

So, you have talked about your trips to the border to shot hogs from a helicopter.  When you are packing for such trips, how do you know if you should pack t-shirts or sweatshirts?   Because of the climate of the location you are going to. 

When we took a trip to Florida last year to visit our daughter, how did we know what to pack and if ti would be good beach weather...oh yeah, because of the climate of Florida in the summer time. 

I spent 3 years in Yuma Az, I knew from May to Sept the highs would be above 100 95% fo the time, because that is the climate for that part of the country. 

I am not sure you actually know what climate is.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Not at all you dumbass
> Where does it say that claimant is supposed to be totally predictable? What are you some type a bleeding heart?


_*"claimant??"*_

Did you mean Clampett??

The Clampett's were very predictable.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


Lol
I think you’ve been listening to manbearpig too much, Sure there is climate change, it’s just not man-made. Fact
It’s arrogant to think that man can do such a thing…
You are FUBAR you need to get your shit squared away marine


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


LOL

Oh? What claim do you _think_ I made in terms of the weather map trump held up...?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Took your stupid pills today too didn't you little yellow coward? YOU demanded proof that Trump did not alter the map. That is an accusation in and of itself. Comprehension is hard for you I know. Keep laughing because you're too stupid to actually talk about anything except being a little yellow coward.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You poor thing. You're completely deranged. Too deranged, apparently,  to answer a simple question...

*What claim do you think I made?*

I made no accusation as far as trump drawing on that map. What I did do was challenge one of your fellow yahoos to prove trump didn't do it in the face of their claim that he didn't.  In reality, which bitchslaps you hourly, no one has revealed who drew that mark.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You stupid little yellow COWARD. You are claiming that Trump altered the map little yellow coward. Reality bitchslaps YOU every day when you get embarrassed here and Trump keeps triggering you little yellow coward. Sorry moron, a negative does NOT have to be proven no matter how much a little yellow coward like you tries to say it does. Poor little yellow coward. No guts to stand behind his own claim AGAIN. That is why you are officially named little yellow coward.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


_*"You stupid little yellow COWARD. You are claiming that Trump altered the map little yellow coward."*_

LOLOLOLOLOL

You poor, deranged, rightard.

I actually said the polar opposite -- no one knows who made that mark.

_*"Reality bitchslaps YOU every day"*_

Aww... poor, deranged rightie. Can't think for himself so he's reduced to parroting back what it hears. 

_*"Sorry moron, a negative does NOT have to be proven no matter how much a little yellow coward like you tries to say it does."*_

Loser, when someone makes s claim and they can't back it up, even if their claim is a negative .... not being able to prove their claim proves they're full of _lantern2814_.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.


He's my biggest fan. He actually follows me around from thread to thread to mark my posts with _funnies_.

Now he's doing it here because another rightard claimed trump didn't mark up that weather map; only he can't prove his claim.

_#sharpiegate_


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



poor little yellow coward still doesn't understand about not proving a negative. But little yellow cowards like you don't understand much of anything, just show their insecurity by lashing out with stupidity. Tim stop take the dog out to drop a faun. It'll have more brains than you little yellow coward. Showing how gutless you are doesn't make you right. Don't you EVER call anybody a parrot since ALL you do is parrot leftist talking points and get slapped like the little yellow coward you are.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.



You and your gay lover faun the little yellow coward aren't making me lose anything loser.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.
> ...



Perhaps you and your gay lover should read the OP. Claiming TRUMP alters map with sharpie. Meaning you and yours better find proof. Since you can't, the statement that he did not do it stands. You lose.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.
> ...



Sorry, but if anyone sounds like they are losing their shit, it's you.  You are unable to do anything other than throw insults and curse words.  And, it's because you can't seem to answer in any comprehensible way that I say you are losing your shit.  If you want to be taken seriously, answer the question and leave the insults and cussing out of it.  The way you post is that of a spoiled child.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Dunno if Trump was the one to do the actual drawing, but Trump is the one that held it up and said it was proof that the hurricane was going to hit AL.  And, anyone with half a brain and one good eye could see that the lines of the original map of the cone of uncertainty were white lines, while the cone Trump pointed to as "proof" was obviously drawn in because not only was the line a different color, but it didn't project the cone properly.  Any idiot could see that.   And, while your argument is that Trump didn't draw it, he sure as hell displayed it proudly as proof, when obviously it was altered.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


LOL 

You poor thing, bless your heart. Parrots are mindless creatures that squawk back what they hear, just like you're doing now, Polly.

As far as proving a negative,  you're wrong about that too when someone claims a negative, which your fellow rightard did. When someone claims a negative,  it's incumbent upon them to prove it they have evidence to support their claim. Otherwise they're simply bull_lantern2814_ing.

*So let's see the proof trump didn't mark up that weather map...?*

_#sharpiegate_


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Poor little baby. Adult language offends you, then maybe YOU should stop using it. Your inability to WANT to understand a differing opinion does not make it incomprehensible. You complaint about insults, then do nothing but use them yourself. A typical leftist. I don't need approval from people like you. Funny that uninformed people like you think you can make people lose their shit, when in reality, you and yours have been losing it for 3+ years now.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say Faun, it's amusing as hell to watch you piss off Lantern and make them lose their shit.
> ...


LOL 

Oh look, in typical rightard fashion, a loser expresses his homo-erotic fantasies of straight men engaging in gay sex.

All because he can't prove the claim made by his fellow rightie that trump didn't mark up that weather map.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You didn’t answer the question

You say climate is not predictable, what evidence do you have of that?


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Poor Polly, I didn't write the OP. 

Nor did I ever claim trump marked up that weather map. That too is symptomatic of your derangement syndrome.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Keep squawking little yellow coward Polly. Off to ignore land for you and your new white knight. Enjoy each other's company.....


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Keep your gay fantasies to yourself pervert. Trying to disguise your gayness by projecting. Classic leftist behavior.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Wow....................my life is now complete.   Some anonymous asshole who I have never met, who thinks they know everything about me, now has me on ignore.  Well, now I guess I can die happy, knowing my life is complete.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


_*"Keep squawking...*_

LOLOLOL

.... squawks Polly. 

*"Off to ignore land...."*

.... nooo, don't run away, ya pussy. Now my forum ratings are gonna dive. Who's gonna mark all of my posts as 'funny??'

But whatever. I can't decide which is funnier.... you saying I'm squawking like Polly *after* I called you Polly for parroting virtually everything insaid about you....? Or you running away from me *after* you projected I'm a coward...?

Regardless, it look like you'll never have an answer....*did trump mark up that weather map?* The OP says he did. A rightard pony of yours says he didn't.  *I said no one knows* and then you idiotically accused me of accusing trump of making that mark.

_#sharpiegate_


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Sorry, Polly, the irony of you projecting others are projecting when you were the one to express your homo-erotic fantasies, is off the charts . 

Your sexual deviances aside, help your fellow yahoo.... prove that trump didn't mark up that weather map? Or are ya too "busy" fantasizing about gay sex no to stay focused on the thread topic?? 

C'mon, see if you can do it. See if you can prove trump wasn't the one to use the sharpie.

_#sharpiegate_


----------



## Rustic (Sep 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What Evidence do you have that it’s supposed to be?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your constant projections of gayness merely show you to be extremely insecure in your "manhood". As well as just extremely insecure.    Go ahead moron, prove Trump marked the map. I dont have to prove he didn't. See, Trump is President. He has more important things to do, like make you miserable. Of course being the idiot you are, you accuse a man with a wife and children of being gay. A poor attempt at deflecting from your non-existent case. You are dismissed coward.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


*"Your constant projections of gayness merely show you to be extremely insecure in your "manhood". *

And yet, the only one who keeps fantasizing about homosexuality is you, Polly.

*"Go ahead moron, prove Trump marked the map."*

I have no need to prove trump marked up the map since I never claimed he did. As always, your brain is screwed in backwards.

*"He has more important things to do, like make you miserable."*

Which clearly drives you insane as evidenced by how you gum my ankles. 

*"Of course being the idiot you are, you accuse a man with a wife and children of being gay."*

LOLOL

Dumbfuck -- that's exactly what you did.  That means you just called yourself an idiot. 

*"You are dismissed coward."*

LOL

You're not man enough to dismiss me. Have you forgotten, pussy bitch...?


lantern2814 said:


> Keep squawking little yellow coward Polly. Off to ignore land for you and your new white knight. Enjoy each other's company.....




... but enough of your G-d given deficiencies. This thread is about trump, not you. Your fellow rightard claimed trump didn't doodle on that map and can't prove it. Which proved he was full of _lantern2814_. Your inability do help him is noted but we still have trump using an edited weather map dated August 29th to explain why he lumped Alabama along with with actual states at risk from Dorian when in fact, the hurricane was projected to move away from Alabama, not towards it.

#sharpiegate

*Ivanka Trump Heads to Alabama to Survey the Damage From Hurricane Dorian*


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't change anything.  The map was given to him as it appeared.  NOAA said Trump was correct.  Early forecasts did have Dorian impacting Alabama.  Democrats are hysterical because that's what they do.
> ...


Who gives a fuck!!!!!

I remember Katrina doing what Trump was saying could happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Thousands of peer reviewed research papers. What do you have other than Hannity says it isn’t so


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Bush did not alter the path of Katrina by Presidential decree


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And your point is what??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The point is that Trump is lying scum who can’t admit a mistake


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, was Katrina projected to head NE up the Atlantic coast?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
Name a president who has?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's your fucking opinion .... 

But when it comes to the weather..it is an unfair assessment. 
Hurricanes are sometimes unpredictable.
Deal with the it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


How about you deal with reality....?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


All of them


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


We have to deal with it

That is why we have an apolitical weather service and don’t rely on political opinions........until now


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Poor little yellow coward. Your insecurity, cowardice, and open homosexuality on full display. Showing your complete ignorance of what my screen name means doesn't help your hopeless wailing any. Since you have shown ZERO evidence showing that Trump did mark the map, your stupidity means my dog just dropped a faun on your head. As usual, you have no guts to stand behind your own assertions (proven countless times) as you are indeed a homosexual little yellow coward. Projecting insecurity and your gay fantasies just makes you a bigger moron. By the way little yellow coward, my 6 year old can dismiss you.  You wouldn't last 10 seconds with me. Guaranteed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How ironic. 
Then why do you leftists always claim man-made climate change causes hurricanes?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Doesn’t cause them

Makes them worse


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Yet you can't show any evidence they're worse today than before. 
I've never seen a catagory 6 hurricane yet.
Plenty of CAT 5s.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You got that right
Plenty of Cat 5s

Used to be plenty of 3s and 4s


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Yet you can't show any evidence they're worse today than before.
> I've never seen a catagory 6 hurricane yet.
> Plenty of CAT 5s.


There is NO Cat 6 hurricane category. 
And Global warming makes Hurricanes WETTER causing greater water damage.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

The entire world has moved on....lol


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The entire world has moved on....lol


Link


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world has moved on....lol
> ...



Nobody left one.... shitstain

Oh look....finger got smacked down again. You'll learn eventually


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Smelly, Smelly, Smelly

This thread still pissing you off?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No I just look at every 10 pages or so to mock you assholes


Oh look you got smacked again


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You need to look up the meaning of "lie"....and the meaning of "a mistake". 
Joe Biden can't remember what city or state he's in but Trump is the fucker that makes unforgivable mistakes according to you folks. 
Course Biden is selling us out the the Chinese....and you leftists haven't seen a murderous despotic regime you didn't love.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

Sharpies!!!! Lol

Dem Rep. Cohen Waves a Sharpie While Comparing Trump to O.J. Simpson   | Breitbart


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The entire world has moved on....lol


It would appear not.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world has moved on....lol
> ...



I've learned something over my 34 years... anyone named Billy isn't real bright.... Billy


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep, Cat 5's used to be the exception, but for the past 4 years, we have had at least one each season.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2019)

You know, I'm wondering if anything is going to happen to Ross if they find out he ordered the weather service to modify their statement in support of Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Lie = Alternative facts


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Coming from someone named SmellyIrishAss


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Irish ass smells like Heather and rain....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You should know


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lie=Alternative facts.

Camille was a CAT 5 that hit the US full force and did more damage than any other storm except one.....and the year was 1969. The strongest was in 1935.....Hurricane Camille - Wikipedia

*Impact*
*Most severe landfalling Atlantic hurricanes in the United States
Based on size and intensity for total points on the Hurricane Severity Index[13] 
Rank * *Hurricane * *Year * *Intensity * *Size * *Total 
1 * Carla 1961 17 25 42
*2 * Betsy 1965 15 25 40
Hugo 1989 16 24 40
*4 * Wilma 2005 12 25 37
*5 * Camille 1969 22 14 36
Opal 1995 11 25 36
Katrina 2005 13 23 36
*8 * _Miami_ 1926 15 19 34
*9 * Audrey 1957 17 16 33
Fran 1996 11 22 33
Making landfall in Waveland, Mississippi, as a Category 5 hurricane,[7] Camille caused damage and destruction across much of the Gulf Coast of the United States. Because it moved quickly through the region, Hurricane Camille dropped only moderate precipitation in most areas. Areas in and around Pass Christian, its point of landfall, reported from 7 to 10 inches (180 to 250 mm).[14] The area of total destruction in Harrison County, Mississippi was 68 square miles (180 km2).[15] The total U.S. estimated cost of damage was $1.42 billion (1969 USD).[3] This made Camille tied (with Hurricane Betsy) as the most expensive hurricane in the United States, up to that point.[16] The storm directly killed 143 people along Alabama, Mississippi, and Louisiana. An additional 153 people perished as a result of catastrophic flooding in Nelson County, Virginia and other areas nearby. In all, 8,931 people were injured, 5,662 homes were destroyed, and 13,915 homes experienced major damage, with many of the fatalities being coastal residents who had refused to evacuate.
​


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



That's not my name. See you just got kicked in the dentures again ya pathetic old man.

Have your next of kin let me know when you croak. I wanna piss on your grave....flamer.

Ya nuthin old fag


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes....when was the last time someone let you get that close?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 10, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Yawn.... you're a dimbulb...Billy

Now go bug someone who gives a shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I'm wondering if anything is going to happen to Ross if they find out he ordered the weather service to modify their statement in support of Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Amazing how far back you have to go 

We get multiple Cat 5s every year


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Afraid it is Smelly

You earned it


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 10, 2019)

baileyn45 said:


> Because without Trump we'd be dealing with that piece of human filth. I'm not a Trump fan, but at least he's not Hillary Clinton. Human filth.



Trump isn't fit to wipe Hillarys' arse.


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I'm wondering if anything is going to happen to Ross if they find out he ordered the weather service to modify their statement in support of Trump?


What law did Ross break?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yet it blows your fucking argument out of the water.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Actually, it proved my point

Major hurricanes are getting more frequent.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > Because without Trump we'd be dealing with that piece of human filth. I'm not a Trump fan, but at least he's not Hillary Clinton. Human filth.
> ...



He did; with her face!!!

Greg


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

White House Pressed Agency to Repudiate Weather Forecasters Who Contradicted Trump — The New York Times

Mick Mulvaney, the acting White House chief of staff, told Wilbur Ross, the commerce secretary, to have the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration publicly disavow the forecasters’ position that Alabama was not at risk. NOAA, which is part of the Commerce Department, issued an unsigned statement last Friday in response, saying that the Birmingham, Ala., office was wrong to dispute the president’s warning.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 11, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I'm wondering if anything is going to happen to Ross if they find out he ordered the weather service to modify their statement in support of Trump?
> ...



Ordering the weather service to modify their statement from their original one where they said AL wouldn't be hit, to saying that AL was a possibility.  It's against the law to falsify or to cause someone to falsify their weather data after it is official.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Worse than breaking the law, the destroyed the reputation of the weather service

Made them pawns to political pressure


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> White House Pressed Agency to Repudiate Weather Forecasters Who Contradicted Trump — The New York Times
> 
> Mick Mulvaney, the acting White House chief of staff, told Wilbur Ross, the commerce secretary, to have the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration publicly disavow the forecasters’ position that Alabama was not at risk. NOAA, which is part of the Commerce Department, issued an unsigned statement last Friday in response, saying that the Birmingham, Ala., office was wrong to dispute the president’s warning.



Classic dictator behavior...


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 11, 2019)

Elections have consequences.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

LOLOLOL

Watch a total lack of self-awareness on full display...



lantern2814 said:


> Of course being the idiot you are, you accuse a man with a wife and children of being gay.





lantern2814 said:


> Your insecurity, cowardice, and open homosexuality on full display.












#sharpiegate


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Seawytch said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > White House Pressed Agency to Repudiate Weather Forecasters Who Contradicted Trump — The New York Times
> ...


Reminds me of revisionist history in the USSR

The State cannot be wrong


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Guess that makes trump .... *deep state*.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Elections have consequences.


The consequences are politically influenced hurricanes


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Seawytch (Sep 11, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 278769


We'd be better off as a country if he stuck to that....


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> He did; with her face!!!
> 
> Greg



Trump is the ghost of that misogynistic, racist piece of scum, loser, trailer trash Joh Beilke-Peterson.
One of the few New Zealanders I'd gladly let the Aussies have. Especially a throwback state like Queensland.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2019)

Trump ordered NOAA statement supporting claim that Alabama was at risk from Dorian

Lol.....anonymous source. With the fake news, they dont even try hard anymore.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> Trump ordered NOAA statement supporting claim that Alabama was at risk from Dorian
> 
> Lol.....anonymous source. With the fake news, they dont even try hard anymore.


The letter claiming the forecaster in Alabama was wrong was anonymous


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...


Don’t you realize that calling someone gay went out as an insult 20 years ago among adolescents?


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 14, 2019)

deanrd said:


> That sharpie is quite handy.


Voter ID laws are also very handy.  2020 is going to be fun.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 14, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> 
> How insecure and petty does a person have to be to actually take an old map, alter it then use it to say you're not wrong?
> 
> ...


Get over it-no one was hurt-not like an antifas protest


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks like  trump's fan club never read 'The emperor has no clothes'.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 14, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Looks like  trump's fan club never read 'The emperor has no clothes'.



Old news that flopped. Lol... really people


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 14, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the saddest things I've seen trump do outside what he's doing to children at the border and sick children here in the US.
> ...


 
Yeah but this guy is the president.  He's supposed to have some common sense but he's as dangerously clueless as his supporters on this thread.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 14, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like  trump's fan club never read 'The emperor has no clothes'.
> ...



Guess any old anwer will do, eh?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 14, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Much ado about TDS Trump haters going limp again.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


She brings nothing to the table but dismissive insults


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I think altering a weather map and presenting it to the American people is deranged


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 14, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like  trump's fan club never read 'The emperor has no clothes'.
> ...


They still actually believe there was collusion.

That's all you need to know about them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 14, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



I think you're a fucking idiot, asshole. Now fuck off


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 14, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Mindless sheep ....the lot of the losers


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 14, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're an old man flaming a forum. Get a goddamn life already.

Everybody knows it. Stupid SOB


----------



## Third Party (Sep 14, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Looks like  trump's fan club never read 'The emperor has no clothes'.


Apart from the nakedness, the emperor was wonderful


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 2, 2019)

Dan Quayle misspelled potato and was eviscerated.


----------

